# RADON SWOOP 210 Erfahrungen



## Neo_78 (3. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich hatte das Vergnügen beim Bike and Beatz Festival das DH 210 zu testen und war recht angetan in der kurzen Zeit.  Was habt Ihr für Erfahrung gemacht und welches der beiden Ausstattung würdet Ihr Empfehlen? 
Danke Vorab
RIDE ON


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2014)

Glaube besser unter DH Bikes anfragen hier sind keine DHler . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (10. August 2014)

Mann fährt der Manuel einen geilen Stiefel  - Bodo du bist der Beste.
TOP 10 wann hat da eine deutsche Firma gestanden und jemals eine SWOOP???

Gruber beim DH World Cup in Windham Top 10

Platz 10 bei der vorletzten World Cup Station 2014 für den Brucker Manuel Gruber. Nach einem verpatzen Qualifikationslauf, Platz 57, legte Gruber einen sensationellen Finallauf hin. Mit knapp 3,9 ... Mehr anzeigen
— mitManuel Gruber und Manuel Gruber Fanpage.


----------



## Emtix (11. August 2014)

Weiß jemand welcher Tune benötigt wird wenn nachträglich ein Vivid Air im Swoop 210 verwendet wird?

DAnke!


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. August 2014)

Emtix schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welcher Tune benötigt wird wenn nachträglich ein Vivid Air im Swoop 210 verwendet wird?
> 
> DAnke!


Der M/M Tune ist mein Favorit wenn man viel auf große Sprünge ausgerichtet ist geht auch Co. F Länge 240/76 ist klar.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Emtix (12. August 2014)

Dankeschön! 
Dann m/m...
Welchen Tune hat denn der originale Kage?


----------



## Emtix (13. August 2014)

Siehe oben


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. August 2014)

Emtix schrieb:


> Danke!
> Also M/M.
> Welcher tune ist es denn beim originalen Kage Dämpfer ?


Auch M / M der Swoop 210 macht durch den sehr gleichmäßigen Anstieg der Progression keine Probleme bei der Abstimmung
ist auch mit LL oder FF fahrbar


----------



## kaettrick (22. August 2014)

Bitte löschen.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (31. August 2014)

Hiho,
nachdem man nur relativ wenige Meinungen zum Radon Swoop 210 findet wollte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Also ich bin von einem Trek Session 88 2011 M (203mm) auf einen Swoop 210 Rahmen (215mm) ebenfalls im Größe M umgestiegen und bin überglücklich. Das Bike liegt noch souveräner, der Hinterbau arbeitet direkter und lässt sich aufgrund einer guten Passform des Rahmens deutlich besser in Wellen und Anlieger drücken. Im Vergleich zum Session gibt hier der Dämpfer das Federverhalten vor. Beim Session dreht sich der Rahmen in sich (Full Floater) und so hängt man immer ziemlich tief im Federweg. Erhöht man den Luftdruck oder die Federhärte ist die performance nicht immer optimal. Naja wie dem auch sei, das Swoop liegt einfach nur satt und rollt dermaßen gelassen ins Tal, dass ich bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt einfach nur gestaunt habe, wie unangestrengt, kontrolliert und schnell man wieder am Lift steht. Zudem merkt man dem Bike aufgrund der deutlich kürzeren Kettenstrebe den 2-3cm längeren Radstand nicht an, es ist gefühlt sogar wendiger an.
Der Grund warum ich mein Session überhaupt tauschen wollte, war der doch recht kurze Reach von 39cm. Ich hatte bei großen Wellen immer wieder das Gefühl, dass das Rad bzw. die Gabel mit Lenker mir in die Bauchregion gedrückt wurde. Dadurch fühlte ich mich öfter unwohl und unsicher. Ich denke Rahmengröße L wäre hier für meine 181cm besser gewesen, aber manchmal kann man sich das auch nicht ganz aussuchen, wenn der Rahmen gebraucht ist  Außerdem fahre ich immer Rahmengröße M, da mir L regemäßig zu groß ist. Egal, dieses Gefühl ist jetzt völlig weg, weil man deutlich mehr Platz aufn Bike hat und die Arm- + Brustmuskulatur ähnlich wie bei Liegestützen die Kräfte schön abfangen können . Ich würde sagen es passt wie ein Maßanzug.
Nebenbei fahre ich noch ein Radon Slide 160 ED + Angleset etc., welches vom Reach,... eine ähnlich Geometrie, wie das Swoop 210, aufweist. Auf meinem Slide fühlte ich mich immer deutlich wohler als auf dem Session, so dass ich mich schlussendlich für das Swoop entscheiden habe, da fast alle DH Bikes liegende Dämpfer (mag ich nicht so) haben und recht kurz ausfallen, außer vielleicht ein Specialized Demo, Kona Carbon und eben das Swoop.
So gut jetzt. Ich fasse nochmal kurz zusammen...

"Ich liebe meinen neuen Hochseetanker "

Info für Unentschlossene: Wer keinen Lift vor der Tür hat, man kann aufgrund des steilen Sitzwinkels und der nicht wegsackenden Grundposition locker mal zum Trail pedalieren.


----------



## monty75 (2. September 2014)

Hey der mann hat ahnung!....fahre jetzt auch seit 3 monaten das 210 und bin ebenfalls begeistert..hatte vorher ein demo 7 in m und seh das genauso wie mein vorredner..der lange reach und das super fahrwerk sind top!!..von preis leistung müssen wir nicht reden denke ich..hab das 7.0 und das passt...ausser der kage dämpfer..der hat nach einmal willingen seinen dienst eingestellt..aber das liegt ja nicht am swoop und ist ein garantiefall...hab mir aber schon mal nen gebrauchten dhx air besorgt und das ding is damit noch geschmeidiger..nur so am rande siehts auch noch richtig geil aus das bike!..herr propst hat da einiges sehr richtig gemacht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (2. September 2014)

Ach so...bin übrigens auch so 1,80 m und da passt rahmengrösse m tatsächlich wie ein massanzug!!...mein fazit..Der hochseetanker verdient es auch geliebt zu werden!...sorry für begriffsdiebstahl..


----------



## Willer82 (7. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre auch seit 4 Monaten das Swoop 210 und bin auch mehr wie begeistert
Aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, ist der Kage nicht so der Hammer ;-)

Bin jetzt auch etwas verwirrt hier zu lesen das der Tune MM empfohlen ist!!!
In meinem 7.0er war ein Kage RC Tune ML verbaut!?
War das falsch?!
Habe mir nämlich vor ein paar Tagen den Vivid Air auch in ML gekauft, da ich angenommen habe den Tune des Kage auf den Vivid Air ubertragen zu können.
Hab ich jetzt den falschen Dämpfer gekauft? :-\
Konnte bis jetzt noch keine Ausfahrt machen um das Setup zu testen.

Grüße
Willer


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. September 2014)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre auch seit 4 Monaten das Swoop 210 und bin auch mehr wie begeistert
> Aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, ist der Kage nicht so der Hammer ;-)
> 
> ...


Beide Tune gehen ok . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Willer82 (8. September 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort
Da bin ich ja beruhigt.
Finde es super das du hier Fragen zum Bike beantwortet, die Jungs von Bike-Discount sind da leider nicht so eingestellt :-(

Für alle anderen Swooprider werde ich bald (wenn meine Schulterverletzung verheilt ist) einen Bericht schreiben wie sich der neue Dämpfer auswirkt.

Viele Grüße
Willer


----------



## monty75 (8. September 2014)

Ja da kann ich nur zustimmen das dass sehr anständig ist das "der vater"unserer boliden hier persöhnlich fragen beantwortet!!.....war samstag in willingen mit swoopi und es war mal wieder richtig richtig super! ..perfekter samstag..


----------



## Emtix (8. September 2014)

Welchen tune wird denn der vivid air im neuen swoop 2015 haben?

Ist bereits ein preis festgesetzt für das 2015er swoop mit luftfahrwerk?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2014)

Emtix schrieb:


> Welchen tune wird denn der vivid air im neuen swoop 2015 haben?
> 
> Ist bereits ein preis festgesetzt für das 2015er swoop mit luftfahrwerk?
> 
> Grüße


er Vivid Air hat M / M und das 8.0 wird 2899.- Kosten . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Willer82 (9. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

war heute trotz schmerzender Schulter mal ein Stündchen auf unserem freeridegelände.
 Mein erster Eindruck für das Swoop mit Vivid Air ist sehr positiv!
Wiege 75Kg und fahre den Dämpfer mit 170psi (sind bei mir 30% SAG) in der Standart 3-6-3 Einstellung.
Hatte bei keinem Drop oder Sprung ein Durchschlagen. Federweg wurde 90% genutzt.
Fühlt sich irgendwie fluffiger an wie mit dem Kage!
Bin aber mal auf die erste lange ruppige Abfahrt gespannt.
Feedback wirds geben...
Ach ja, heut ist ein Kumpel (tues Fahrer) mal mim swoop gefahren und hat sich auf meinem Bock ganz wohl gefühlt!

Ride On


----------



## monty75 (9. September 2014)

Ok..sehr interessant!..hatte auch auch das gefühl das dass heck mit dhx air merklich sensibler wurde ..finde das er etwas mehr federweg nutzt bei etwa 25-30% sag...nen durchschlag hatte ich auch noch nicht zu verzeichnen bei etwa 15 abfahrten in willingen..freeride mit allen northshores..denke das ein luftdämpfer ne gute alternative ist bei viel weniger gewicht!...und nochmal erwähnt..das bike läuft genial im park ..nicht aus der ruhe zu bringen!..


----------



## Langenfelder (18. September 2014)

ja bin mit dem 210 sehr zufrieden, natürlich gibt es hier und da was zu nörgeln, kein Rad ist perfekt.
Egal ob Winterberg, Willingen, Malmedy, Filthys, Leogang Saalbach oder am Geiskopf  erst mit der entsprechenden
Geschwindigkeit macht es richtig Spass, langsam mag es nicht.


----------



## Emtix (20. September 2014)

Eine Frage: 
Welche Maße haben die Einbaubuchsen des Dämpfers beim swoop 210`?
Also die Einbaubreite....

Oben und unten 22,2 mm?

Danke


----------



## monty75 (20. September 2014)

Ja exakt!..


----------



## Willer82 (21. September 2014)

moin moin,

war gesten mit meinem Baby das erste mal nach dem Umbau von Kage auf Vivid Air auf einer "Rumpelpiste" im Bikepark unterwegt....der Wahnsinn einfach nur genial! War ja vorher schon vom Rad begeistert aber jetzt ist es wirklich der Oberhammer!
Kann jedem der das 7.0er fährt nur empfehlen den Kage zu ersetzen...sind Welten!
Ich ärgere mich fast schon etwas nicht direkt das 9.0er gekauft zu haben.
Denke jetzt schon über eine neue Kartusche von Fast Suspension für die Boxxer nach ;-)
Kann aber nur immer wieder sagen , das Swoop 210 ist ein verdammt geiles Bike!


----------



## monty75 (21. September 2014)

Ja stimmt alles haargenau!..das ansprechverhalten am hinterbau 3 klassen besser als mit dem kage...ja da kommt die gute boxxer vorne ins schwitzen dieser performance zu folgen...aber macht einfach nur spass den boliden zu bewegen!!..top bike


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (21. September 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt auch mit vivid air 2014 tune m/m und bin mega zufrieden. Meine Boxxer WC von Blackbox getuned + lyrik topcap passt super zum Vivid und ich bin gestern den Keil- und Fichtelberg ohne jegliche Schwierigkeiten oder kurze Angstausbrüche  runter gefeuert, so dass es trotz schlechtem wetter eine wahre Freude war.


EDIT: meine untere Dämpferbuchse ist exzentrisch, sodass der Dämpfer etwas tiefer hängt und der Lenkwinkel ca. auf 63° + das Tretlager abgesenkt wird.


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (21. September 2014)

anbei mal ein Bild meines Hochseetankers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willer82 (21. September 2014)

monty du sagst es


----------



## Willer82 (21. September 2014)

http://http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1707/1707237-9ozs35ltc4zw-wp_20140917_0051-medium.jpg

und das ist meiner :love:


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (21. September 2014)

auch sehr schick 
ich strebe noch nach den schwarzen Fast Suspension Rohren


----------



## monty75 (21. September 2014)

Mit hulk...


----------



## Willer82 (22. September 2014)

Gude...
wie wirkt sich denn der flachere Lenkwinkel und das tiefere Tretlager auf die Fahreigenschaft aus?

Grüße
Willer


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (22. September 2014)

Also Probleme mit aufsetzen hatte ich bisher keine und der Lenkwinkel läuft gut, aber ich bin es von Anfang an so gefahren, sodass ich keine Einschätzung zum Ausgangspunkt geben kann. Zeitweilig hatte ich zwei exzentrische Buchsen drin aber das war dann schon sehr flach, sodass man beim pedalieren zu tief sitzt. Außerdem kann es sein das der Rahmen aneinander anschlägt. Würde ich demzufolge eher lassen. 

Zur info: Die Bohrung meiner aktuellen Buchse ist ca. 2mm versetzt.


----------



## monty75 (22. September 2014)

Mmhh...ganz ehrlich find ich die originalen winkel recht optimal..aber das muss wohl jeder für sich entscheiden!


----------



## Willer82 (22. September 2014)

Ok danke für. Die Info. Finde eigentlich auch das es mit orginal Lenkwinkel
schon sehr gut läuft.


----------



## Emtix (29. September 2014)

Hallo,

falls jemand sein Swoop 210 aufwerten möchte:

ich habe einen komplett neuen und ungefahrenen Fox DHX RC4 Dämpfer mit Kashima Beschichtung und 450 Feder zu verkaufen.
Der Dämpfer stammt aus einem Swoop 210 9.0 wurde nach Erwerb aber sofort ausgebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (29. September 2014)

Ab wann gib's die Swoop 210 für 2015 zu bestellen?
Gibt's eine Website, wo man sich für Neuerscheinungen registrieren kann,
damit man nicht jede Woche auf Updates scannen muss?


----------



## sagmehl (30. September 2014)

im thread radon "modell neuheiten 2015" gibts die meisten infos

gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. September 2014)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Ab wann gib's die Swoop 210 für 2015 zu bestellen?
> Gibt's eine Website, wo man sich für Neuerscheinungen registrieren kann,
> damit man nicht jede Woche auf Updates scannen muss?


Hallo wir bringen neu das 8.0 ist mit Boxxer Wc und Vivid Air sonst wie 9.0- 14.für 3899.- und 9.0 Team mit Fox wie 14. und
neu MT7 und Xo1 7Fach für 3399.- lieferbar 2.15 und neue Farbe. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Monsterwade (30. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo wir bringen neu das 8.0 ist mit Boxxer Wc und Vivid Air sonst wie 9.0- 14.für 3899.- und 9.0 Team mit Fox wie 14. und
> neu MT7 und Xo1 7Fach für 3399.- lieferbar 2.15 und neue Farbe. Gruß Bodo


Das 9.0 Team hört sich lecker an. Ab wann darf ich bestellen?


----------



## Emtix (30. September 2014)




----------



## Milchbubi1987 (5. Oktober 2014)

Ich konnte heut mein radon swoop 210 mit einem specialized demo mit 650b vergleichen. Gabel war eine 2015er r2c2 und Dämpfer war von öhlins. Strecke ging quer durch den wald am höllkopf (nahe zugspitze). Insgesamt war es feucht im wald, weil es nachts geregnet hat.
Fahreindruck: das demo liegt weniger satt, verspringt im hinterbau mehr, obwohl die feder eher weich war. Meine freundin hatte den gleichen endruck mit selbigem demo. (Hatten 2stk). Sie fährt ein swoop 175 mit monarch plus. Weiterhin konnte ich keinen wirklichen unterschied zu 650b feststellen, aber dafür musste man eventuell mehr fahren. Was man minimal spürt, ist dass die längeren speichen bei starker belastung mehr torsion im rad zulassen. Meine Laufräder baue ich prinzipell selbst von hand auf und hier merkt man, dass die des demos etwas weniger spannung in kurven aufwiesen. Die gabel lief soweit gut, sprach sauber an und biete ein ordentliches feedback, jedoch merkte man den steileren lenkwinkel, da mir einerseits das cockpit recht hoch vorkam und auch die Lenkung etwas direkter von der hand ging. Dies wrde ich unter gewöhnungsbedürftig abstempeln. Jedem das seine. Insgesamt verhielt es sich aber recht unauffällig. Zur Wendigkeit, möchte ich sagen das es recht handlich ist, aber ich im radon trotz größerem radstand ein besseres Gefühl vom lenkverhalten habe. Dies liegt meiner meinung nach am flachrem cockpit und der kurzen kettenstrebe. Ich fahre einen 15mm rise lenker. Reifen waren glaube specialized butcher drauf. Für mein empfinden so lala. Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht außergewöhnlich.

Was für mich nach dieser Ausfahrt bleibt ist, dass die Federung am Hinterbau des swoops deutlich besser arbeitet und das mein vivid air hier noch eine Macht ist. Mag sein, dass eine stahlfeder noch mehr kann, aber ich würde das swoop definitv nicht eintauschen. Hätte hier von der Legende Demo deutlich mehr erwartet als das was ich elebt habe. Also bodo daumen hoch fur das swoop. Ich liebe es von tag zu tag mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (5. Oktober 2014)

Waren freitag und heute in warstein..im bikepark..und das swoop is einfach der hammer!..geniales fahrwerk und in der luft auch 1a ...einfach klasse!


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Oktober 2014)

Danke für das viele Lob, der Swoop 210 Bereich unterscheidet sich her stark von anderen Radon Bereichen wo oft hier nur
etwas Geschrieben wird wenn es etwas zu Meckern gibt bitte weiter so. Wobei wir gute Kritik gerne annehmen .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## monty75 (6. Oktober 2014)

Tja herr propst da sind sie schon selbst schuld das sie so ein gutes bike gebaut haben!..viel zu kritisieren gibt es da einfach nicht glaube ich...ausser vielleicht das die farbe vom 190er noch ein wenig schöner ist..aber das is ja nur meine meinung! ..denke das die leute die hier geschrieben haben ein guter gradmesser sind und schon das ein oder andere bike vorher hatten und somit recht fundierte aussagen machen können!..also können sie sich schon etwas auf die schulter klopfen!..gibt schlimmeres oder?!?


----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> ..viel zu kritisieren gibt es da einfach nicht glaube ich...ausser vielleicht das die farbe vom 190er noch ein wenig schöner ist..aber das is ja nur meine meinung! ...


ich hätte mein Swoop 190 aber auch in grün/ schwarz genommen 
Finde das 210er (ein Kumpel fährt es) und das 190er super, da ich aber auch ab und zu gerade aus pedalieren muss habe ich mich für das 190er entschieden und bis jetzt nicht bereut


----------



## Willer82 (6. Oktober 2014)

also ich finde das grün/schwarz perfekt


----------



## monty75 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich finds ja auch nich scheisse!..und natürlich hat ja jeder auch gott sei dank auch nen anderen geschmack!...aber das blau schwarz is schon schön..und auch wenn es lila kariert wäre würde es ja nix an der qualität vom bike ändern!...


----------



## ders (6. Oktober 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Ja ich finds ja auch nich scheisse!..und natürlich hat ja jeder auch gott sei dank auch nen anderen geschmack!...aber das blau schwarz is schon schön..und auch wenn es lila kariert wäre würde es ja nix an der qualität vom bike ändern!...


word.


----------



## a_sport (16. Oktober 2014)

Hay ihr,

ich will mir das Swoop jetzt auch kaufen da es für den Preis einfach top ausgestattet ist. Kann es aber nicht testen deshalb, welche Größe würdet ihr mir erfahrungsgemäß mit meinen 175 cm empfehlen ? S oder M ?

LG


----------



## monty75 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hmm...grösse m wird vielleicht schwierig zu kriegen als neubike..wir waren letzten freitag in bonn im store weil ein kollege das auch holen wollte..in m war keins mehr da..er hat dann ein s genommen bei 1,80m grösse und kommt damit gut klar!..im bikemarkt hier sind übrigens auch welche...übrigens hat der kollege freitag das bike für 1670€ neu bekommen...hammerpreis!!!!


----------



## ders (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch ca. 175cm und fahre mein Swoop 190 in S. Für mich und meine Vorlieben die perfekte Größe.
Der Rahmen hängt aber auch davon ab, was du machen möchtest, mehr ballern, dann eher einen größeren Rahmen, mehr springen etc. eher einen kleineren.
So würde ich es empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a_sport (16. Oktober 2014)

Okay dann nehm ich S ( M gibts neu nirgends wo mehr im Internet ) , soll beim DH alles mitmachen auch Rennen u.s.w. danke.


----------



## monty75 (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja das haut schon hin...das swoop in s is auch etwa so gross wie ein tues in m...die sind recht gross.. .wirst den kauf nicht bereuen!!..is ein klasse bike!


----------



## a_sport (19. Oktober 2014)

So, hätte noch ne frage. Und zwar weis jemand was für ein Reach das Radon Swoop 210 7.0 in S hat ?


----------



## monty75 (19. Oktober 2014)

Also m hat etwa 435mm...denke s hat so um die 410mm...


----------



## a_sport (19. Oktober 2014)

ok danke


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (19. Oktober 2014)

Geometrie swoop 210 2014 gr. M
http://mtbn.ws/pzmjg
Reach 426mm

S sollte dementsprechend ca 405mm haben


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2014)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> Geometrie swoop 210 2014 gr. M
> http://mtbn.ws/pzmjg
> Reach 426mm
> 
> S sollte dementsprechend ca 405mm haben


Reach   S - 404   M - 426   L - 448  ST. alle 589	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## magoo01 (20. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Reach   S - 404   M - 426   L - 448  ST. alle 589	 Gruß Bodo


Hallo Bodo,
Welche Farbe ist die Feder von dem Gabel von Swoop 210 7 maß L.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Willer82 (20. Oktober 2014)

In meinem war die rote Feder verbaut. Und im Dämpfer eine 450er! Was meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut zusammen gepasst hat. Mit einer 350er sah die Welt schon besser aus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magoo01 (20. Oktober 2014)

Willer82 schrieb:


> In meinem war die rote Feder verbaut. Und im Dämpfer eine 450er! Was meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich gut zusammen gepasst hat. Mit einer 350er sah die Welt schon besser aus ;-)



aber ich wiege 95 kg, ich brauche eine schwarze feder vorne und hinten die 450er passt schon gut, meine meinung.


----------



## Willer82 (20. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du recht...wiege auch nur 75 kg


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2014)

magoo01 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Welche Farbe ist die Feder von dem Gabel von Swoop 210 7 maß L.
> Vielen Dank im voraus





magoo01 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> Welche Farbe ist die Feder von dem Gabel von Swoop 210 7 maß L.
> Vielen Dank im voraus


Mir können leider kein an die Größen oder Gewicht passende Federn liefern, ist immer für 70-85kg. Gruß Bodo


----------



## magoo01 (20. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Mir können leider kein an die Größen oder Gewicht passende Federn liefern, ist immer für 70-85kg. Gruß Bodo



Ok vielen Dank aus Italien


----------



## monty75 (6. November 2014)

Kann mal bitte jemand auf frühling vorspulen !!..die olle winterzeit ohne bikeparks und ewiger dunkelheit is doch käse!!..und ab wann kann man denn die 2015er big bikes bewundern??


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. November 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand auf frühling vorspulen !!..die olle winterzeit ohne bikeparks und ewiger dunkelheit is doch käse!!..und ab wann kann man denn die 2015er big bikes bewundern??


Pünktlich zum Frühjahr 1.3. 2015 kommen die neuen Swoops.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monty75 (6. November 2014)

Ok..danke!.....bilder von den bikes auch erst dann?..nich das ich neugierig bin...


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. November 2014)

monty75 schrieb:


> Ok..danke!.....bilder von den bikes auch erst dann?..nich das ich neugierig bin...


Sorry kann ich gut Verstehen. Leiter sind uns die Muster Rahmen beim Transport abhanden gekommen aber so in 3-4 Wochen
kommen Bilder der neuen Rahmenfarbe Hellblau- Schwarz. Hoffe nicht noch mehr Unruhe geweckt zu haben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## monty75 (6. November 2014)

Ach quatsch.....nein im ernst..freu mich auf die neuen modelle aber mein jetziges 210 wird mich noch ein paar jahre begleiten sofern gott das will....hab das teil echt ins herz geschlossen wenn man das so sagen kann....ich nerv jetzt auch nich weiter und wünsche nen schönen tag und bauen sie weiterhin so verdammt gute bikes!!..lg marc..


----------



## Yoshimura (3. Januar 2015)

Ich interessiere mich für das Swoop 210 / 2015. Leider konnte ich noch nirgends Bilder finden ;(

Die technischen Änderungen bzw. die neuen Komponenten sind ja weitgehend bekannt... aber BILDER vom neuen Farbdesign wären langsam mal angebracht - finde ich.

Die SAISON startet früh und Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. Januar 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich für das Swoop 210 / 2015. Leider konnte ich noch nirgends Bilder finden ;(
> 
> Die technischen Änderungen bzw. die neuen Komponenten sind ja weitgehend bekannt... aber BILDER vom neuen Farbdesign wären langsam mal angebracht - finde ich.
> 
> Die SAISON startet früh und Entscheidungen müssen getroffen werden ...



Hi Yoshiruma,

bzgl. der Bilder vom neuen Swoop 210 musst Du dich noch ein wenig gedulden. Bisher hat uns noch kein Fotomuster erreicht, daher können wir es auch noch nicht fotografieren und online stellen. Sobald uns das Bike erreicht, geben wir Vollgas - versprochen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (11. Januar 2015)

So ich mal wieder 

ich konnte gestern ein Lapierre DH720 2012 sowie vor einigen Wochen ein Specialized Status 2012/2013 gegen das Swoop 210 antreten lassen und wollte mal wieder meine Fahreindrücke schildern. Vorab kann ich sagen, dass beide Bikes einen sehr guten Hinterbau haben der super auf der Strecke liegt und ordentlich spass macht. Aber ebenfalls beide Bikes für 10kg leichtere Fahrer abstimmt waren. Deshalb möchte ich die Sensibilität der Hinterbauten nicht überbewerten. Egal soviel erstmal vorab.

Specialized Status:
Reach 425mm bei Größe M
Rock Shox Boxxer RC - getuned
Fox Van R
Lenkwinkel 64,5°

Erstmal zum Status:
Die Geometrie ist zum Swoop 210 recht ähnlich, kurze Kettenstreber, langer Reach und mit 355mm ein tiefes Tretlager. Genau das merkt man auch beim fahren. Es ist wendig, spritzig, steif, laufruhig und gibt viel Sicherheit. Dennoch ist die Laufruhe und das letzte Quäntchen Sicherheit nicht ganz so hoch wie beim Swoop aufgrund des Radstandes + Lenkwinkel. Insgesamt kam ich auf anhieb sehr schnell mit dem Bike klar, sodass ich bereits bei der zweiten Fahrt schon richtig schnell unterwegs war. Für mich problematisch war leider die zu weiche Feder im Heck. D.h. es schluckte alle Wellen und Steine ordentlich weg, aber bei Highspeed und zu starkem Drücken haute ich den Dämpfer öfter in den Anschlag, was natürlich eine endgültige Entscheidung schwierig macht. Aber was ich sagen kann ist, dass man mit dem Bike ebenfalls viel spass haben kann. Auffällig ist, dass der Stack des Bikes höher sein muss, da ich obwohl ein ca. 5mm Low Riser Lenker und ein flacher Spank Stem verbaut war ein relativ sicheres und hohes Cockpit vor mir hatte. Hier spielt aber sicherlich auch der steilere Lenkwinkel mit rein.
Schlussendlich muss ich sagen ich tue mich schwer eine endgültige Entscheidung bzgl. des Status zu treffen. Für mich ist es besser als das Demo. Es ist ein wirklich geiles Bike, dass einfach nur mega spass macht und im Hinterbau sauber, agil und spassig arbeitet. Mit spassig meine ich einfach, dass das Surfen und Prügeln durch Wellen einfach geil ist. Einfach wie es sich zusammenfaltet fühlt sich gut an. Irgendwie ähnlich dem Swoop und doch ganz anders . Nun zum ABER des Bikes: nachdem ich eins mit flachem Cockpit gefahren bin, glaube ich das es im Grundsetup sehr anfängerlastig ist, d.h. mit hoher Front und moderaten Lenkwinkel eher parkorientiert ausgelegt ist. Ich preferiere aber eher eine Renngeometrie wie beim Swoop. Zudem hat Specialiezd mit der Geo des Status einfach eine andere Zielgruppe angepeilt als bspw. beim Demo, sodass u.a. eine Single Crown Gabel gefahren werden kann und natürlich ein gewisser Abstand zum Demo gewahrt wird.

Lapierre DH720:
Reach 400mm bei Größe L
Rock Shox Boxxer WC 2011
Rock Shox Vivid R2C 2014
Lenkwinkel 63,5° (63-64° einstellbar)

Nun etwas zum Lapierre DH720:
"Hammer Hinterbau" waren meine ersten Gedanken. Es schlug selbst mit der weichen Abstimmung kaum durch, war einfach nur ultra sensibel, sehr antriebsneutral und lag satter auf der Piste. Außerdem konnte ich das leichte durchschlagen sofort mit etwas mehr Compresssion im Vivid beheben. Für mich problematisch war, dass ich mich deutlich mehr als beim Swoop auf die Strecke konzentrieren musste. Dies lag eindeutig am zu kurzen Reach und dem hohen Tretlager. Irgendwie stand ich über, anstatt im Bike. Nicht schlecht aber irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig. Ich denke hier schafft die Rahmengröße L des DH722/922 (Reach 417mm) ab 2013 den nötigen Platz und das bessere Gefühl. Insgesamt wirkte das Bike in steilstücken einfach etwas hoch (~365-370mm Tretlagerhöhe) und kompakt. Vor allem der Lenkwinkel kam mir weniger flach vor als die eigentlichen Daten vermuten ließen. Es schien mir eher so als hätte ich wie beim Status 64,5°. Dies gibt wieder richtig Lenkpräzision, aber führt leider auch dazu, dass ich mich bei High Speed etwas unwohler gefühlt habe als beim Swoop. Weiterhin aufgefallen ist, dass es einen höheren Schwerpunkt beim Umlegen hat, ab und zu mal zu Ghost-Shifting neigt und dass das Tretlager definitv nicht die Steifigkeit eines festen Rahmens aufwies. Der Schwerpunkt ist für mich zu vernachlässigen, da es sich im Allgemeinen auf der Strecke und in der Luft gut ausbalaciert verhielt. Das Ghost-Shifting kann daran liegen, dass das Rad am Vortag fix zusammengebaut wurde und demzufolge noch Einstellungspotential bietet.
Alles in Allem macht das Bike trotz der oben genannten Probleme eine echt gute Figur auf dem Track. Es fühlt sich ebenfalls spritzig, agil und ausreichend laufruhig an. Trotzdem würde ich um die Performance und das Gefühl auf dem Bike zu verbessern den Lenkwikel durch ein AngleSet oder exzentrische Buchsen etwas anpassen und wahrscheinlich größenbedingt zum 2013er Modell mit mehr Reach greifen.

So genug gesagt,
ich bleibe beim Swoop  hier passt es eben einfach und der Rest ist Geschmackssache oder lässt sich anpassen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Januar 2015)

Milchbubi1987 schrieb:


> So ich mal wieder
> 
> ich konnte gestern ein Lapierre DH720 2012 sowie vor einigen Wochen ein Specialized Status 2012/2013 gegen das Swoop 210 antreten lassen und wollte mal wieder meine Fahreindrücke schildern. Vorab kann ich sagen, dass beide Bikes einen sehr guten Hinterbau haben der super auf der Strecke liegt und ordentlich spass macht. Aber ebenfalls beide Bikes für 10kg leichtere Fahrer abstimmt waren. Deshalb möchte ich die Sensibilität der Hinterbauten nicht überbewerten. Egal soviel erstmal vorab.
> 
> ...


Hallo Milchbubi1987,

schon mal über ein Karriere als Bike-Redakteur nachgedacht? 

Viele Grüße, Karsten


----------



## Milchbubi1987 (12. Januar 2015)

Wo muss ich unterschreiben 
Ich hatte auch nix gegen einen Arbeitsplatz bei Radon


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (23. Januar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo wir bringen neu das 8.0 ist mit Boxxer Wc und Vivid Air sonst wie 9.0- 14.für 3899.- und 9.0 Team mit Fox wie 14. und
> neu MT7 und Xo1 7Fach für 3399.- lieferbar 2.15 und neue Farbe. Gruß Bodo



Ich zitier mal von der Homepage:
sein: 
Als Swoop 210 7.0 mit Rockshox Boxxer WC und Vivid Air Dämpfer wird es für 2799,- € im Shop stehen. Auch die übrige Ausstattung lässt mit Race Face Atlas Anbauteilen, SRAM XO/X9 Komponenten, Magura MT5 Bremsen und Spank Spike EVO Laufradsatz. 
Darüber wird es das Modell Swoop 210 9.0 mit Fox 40 RC2 FIT Kashima und DHX RC4 Kashima geben. Maguras MT7, Sram X0 und Spank Spike EVO machen das 3399,- € günstige Paket komplett.

Irgendwie passen die Aussagen nicht zueinander oder bin ich jetzt blöd ?
Nochmal kurz für verplante wie mich, wie viele Modelle wird es geben bei welcher Ausstattung ? 7.0 8.0 9.0 ? Oder wie oder Wat ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Januar 2015)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Ich zitier mal von der Homepage:
> sein:
> Als Swoop 210 7.0 mit Rockshox Boxxer WC und Vivid Air Dämpfer wird es für 2799,- € im Shop stehen. Auch die übrige Ausstattung lässt mit Race Face Atlas Anbauteilen, SRAM XO/X9 Komponenten, Magura MT5 Bremsen und Spank Spike EVO Laufradsatz.
> Darüber wird es das Modell Swoop 210 9.0 mit Fox 40 RC2 FIT Kashima und DHX RC4 Kashima geben. Maguras MT7, Sram X0 und Spank Spike EVO machen das 3399,- € günstige Paket komplett.
> ...


Hi ich hab es auch sehr Schwer deine Fragen zu Beantworten , bei uns wurde sehr überraschend noch Änderungen vorgenommen von diesen ich auch nichts Erfahren habe .Es werden drei Modelle gebaut und in drei Farben, Hoffe das es
in möglich sofort richtig Vorgestellt werden.	  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (23. Januar 2015)

kommt nun doch auch ein swoop 210 in der 2000 € preisklasse?


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Januar 2015)

ride2befree schrieb:


> kommt nun doch auch ein swoop 210 in der 2000 € preisklasse?


Ja das 7.0 bleibt nur 15er Teile und neue Farbe.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MuniPunk (26. Januar 2015)

@ BODOPROBST
Habe jetzt bei meinem Swoop 210 7.0 aus 2014, mit dem ich sehr sehr zufrieden bin eine exzentrische Dämpferbuchse am unteren Teil des Dämpfers eingebaut, wie hier auch schon mal erwähnt wurde. 
Dies hab ich in erster Linie gemacht, da ich am Vorderrad nun einen Surly Dirt Wizard Reifen in 26 x 2.75 montiert habe, der fast auf 27,5 Umfang kommt. 
der Gedanke dabei war den größeren Umfang des Vorderrads und damit die Anhebung des Tretlagers durch die exzentrische Dämpferbuchse wieder etwas auszugleichen. Der Lenkwinkel dürfte natürlich jetzt auch noch flacher geworden sein.
Die Vorteile die ich mir davon verspreche, obwohl das Rad ja schon genial ist, sind ein besseres Überrollverhalten und mehr Traktion durch den voluminöseren Surly Dirt Wizard Reifen und noch mehr Laufruhe durch den noch flacheren Lenkwinkel.
meine Frage ist jetzt nur ob ich da vielleicht auch was verschlimmbessert habe, weil ich die auftretenden Kräfte im Rahmen nicht bedacht habe ? 
Der Dämpfer passt mit der exzentrischen Buchse übrigens unten recht knapp rein. Passt noch eine Blattstärke Papier dazwischen, ist das ein Problem ? 
Testfahrt mit den Veränderungen hab ich noch nicht gemacht, da ich erstmal den Chef , also Dich Bodo fragen wollte was davon zu halten ist.
Ich hab übrigens an meinem Swoop 210 auch noch eine versenkbare Sattelstütze und eine andere Übersetzung montiert, damit ich die Anstiege auf meinen Lokal Trails fahren kann. Vorne hab ich ein 32er Ritzel montiert und hinten eine XT Kassette mit 42er One Components Kettenblatt.
Dafür musste ich auf die Freeride Version des Zee Schaltwerks umrüsten. Damit und einer längeren Einstellschraube am Schaltwerk klappt das ganze aber super !
Man siehr ich Bastel ganz gerne  So genug der langen Worte. Über eine Antwort zu meinen Fragen würd ich mich sehr freuen ! und noch mal das Swoop 210 7.0 ist ein Hammer - Bike !!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Januar 2015)

MuniPunk schrieb:


> @ BODOPROBST
> Habe jetzt bei meinem Swoop 210 7.0 aus 2014, mit dem ich sehr sehr zufrieden bin eine exzentrische Dämpferbuchse am unteren Teil des Dämpfers eingebaut, wie hier auch schon mal erwähnt wurde.
> Dies hab ich in erster Linie gemacht, da ich am Vorderrad nun einen Surly Dirt Wizard Reifen in 26 x 2.75 montiert habe, der fast auf 27,5 Umfang kommt.
> der Gedanke dabei war den größeren Umfang des Vorderrads und damit die Anhebung des Tretlagers durch die exzentrische Dämpferbuchse wieder etwas auszugleichen. Der Lenkwinkel dürfte natürlich jetzt auch noch flacher geworden sein.
> ...


Erst mal Danke für das Lob. Zu deiner Frage von der Geo und Rahmenfestigkeit hab ich keine Bedenken da hat er große Sicherheit drinn . Meine Bedenken sind eher der Reifen ober der dich im DH wieder bringt da hab ich so meine
Zweifel. Alles andere find ich sehr gut nur bitte nicht auf den 42. ins DH gehen.	  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MuniPunk (27. Januar 2015)

@ BODOPROBST
Vielen Dank für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort. Deine Bedenken bezogen auf den Reifen versteh ich schon. Ist halt kein DH Reifen. Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren und schauen wie es sich fährt.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## doled (1. Februar 2015)

Hi,

weiß man schon wann das Swoop 210 2015 online gestellt wird? 

Gruß Dole


----------



## magoo01 (1. Februar 2015)

doled schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß man schon wann das Swoop 210 2015 online gestellt wird?
> 
> Gruß Dole


Es dauerte weniger Zeit das Universum zu machen


----------



## Yoshimura (1. Februar 2015)

Ich wollts mir eigentlich bestellen...
Aber inzwischen schau ich mich nach was anderem um. Die Zeit läuft mir davon. Hab kein Bock OHNE Bike da zu stehen wenn's los geht 
Jedes Jahr das Selbe... nicht verfügbar, Lieferzeiten... usw. usw. ;(
Aber das ist ja nicht nur bei RADON so !!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. Februar 2015)

Yoshimura schrieb:


> Ich wollts mir eigentlich bestellen...
> Aber inzwischen schau ich mich nach was anderem um. Die Zeit läuft mir davon. Hab kein Bock OHNE Bike da zu stehen wenn's los geht
> Jedes Jahr das Selbe... nicht verfügbar, Lieferzeiten... usw. usw. ;(
> Aber das ist ja nicht nur bei RADON so !!!


Montage Termin steht 8-9 Woche Auslieferung so um 15.3 warum da von uns so ein Geheimnis drum gemacht wird ????
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markusMM (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo aus Südtirol,

kann man schon sagen wann die ersten "echten" Bilder des Swoop 210 veröffentlicht werden? 
Und welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen...bin 186 cm groß? Größe 20"?

Bin schon sehr gespannt... 

Danke und beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Februar 2015)

markusMM schrieb:


> Hallo aus Südtirol,
> 
> kann man schon sagen wann die ersten "echten" Bilder des Swoop 210 veröffentlicht werden?
> Und welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen...bin 186 cm groß? Größe 20"?
> ...



Ende Februar/Anfang März werden wir Fotos online stellen - auch wir warten auf die erste Charge bzw. ein Fotomuster.

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: Bzgl. der Größe kannst Du je nach Vorliebe bzw. deiner Fahrweise zwischen 18" und 20" wählen. Kleiner = wendiger/verspielter, Größer = laufruhiger. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache und sollte am besten bei einer Probefahrt ermittelt werden.


----------



## markusMM (6. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ende Februar/Anfang März werden wir Fotos online stellen - auch wir warten auf die erste Charge bzw. ein Fotomuster.
> 
> Gruß, Andi
> 
> P.S.: Bzgl. der Größe kannst Du je nach Vorliebe bzw. deiner Fahrweise zwischen 18" und 20" wählen. Kleiner = wendiger/verspielter, Größer = laufruhiger. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache und sollte am besten bei einer Probefahrt ermittelt werden.



Huuch...noch so lange warten.
Aber danke für die schneller Antwort.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Waver (7. Februar 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls seit Herbst 2014 glücklicher Besitzer eines Swoop 210 7.0, welches ich in Bonn zum Schnäppchenpreis als letztes verfügbares L-Modell ergattern konnte. Ursprünglich sollte es ein Swoop 190er werden, aber der gefiehl mir beim Probefahren im Radon Hof nicht so gut. Das Swoop 210 passte dagegen im Feeling auf Anhieb, hatte zudem den Fox Dämpfer des 9.0 verbaut und war preislich ein Hammer.
Da mein Revier jedoch hochstrampeln erfordert, habe ich diverse Umbauten vorgenommen, die den reinen Downhillern wohl die Nackenhaare aufstellen lassen, aber es passt hervorragend.
Zunächst erhielt die Boxxer Gabel ein Damper Charger Upgrade auf die Pike-Technologie. Das kann ich jedem nur wärmstens empfehlen, es lohnt sich und kostet nicht viel und ist leicht selbst durchzuführen.
Den Antrieb habe ich auf 11-36 mit einem 34er Kettenblatt und Zee Freeride-Schaltung umgebaut. Abschliessend kam noch eine RS Reverb mit Mayhem Sattle dran und fertig ist ein Downhill-Freerider, mit dem man auch noch ordentlich längere Steigungen bis über 20 % hochpedallieren kann.
Bereifung ist anders als auf dem Bild aktuell vorne ein Magic Mary und hinten ein Fat Albert Rear, alles Tubeless, ab April wird  dann mit Schwalbes ProCore System aufgerüstet.
Auch mit schwarzen Standrohren von Fast liebäugele ich noch


----------



## Yoshimura (7. Februar 2015)

Was hat den der Umbau der Gabel genau gekostet ... bzw. wo kann ich die Teile bestellen und was muss ich dann genau machen.

Hab noch nie an einer Gabel "rumgepfuscht".... kann das wirklich JEDER selbst einbauen/ändern


----------



## Waver (7. Februar 2015)

Ich habe das Charger Damper Upgrade Set für ca 240 € bekommen, das ist auch aktuell der gängige Preis. Video-Anleitung dazu gibt's auf der Rock Shox Website oder bei Youtube. Der Umbau geht einfach, wer sonst auch am Bike schraubt, bekommt es hin. Aber vorher das Video genau ansehen !
http://www.google.de/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=ognWVLTELcT4iQbSn4CwCA#q=charger+damper+boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshimura (7. Februar 2015)

OK... hört sich gut an ;()
Danke für die INFO... !!!


----------



## xyzHero (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt Jemand die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers des Swoop 210?

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Februar 2015)

xyzHero schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kennt Jemand die Einbaumaße des Dämpfers des Swoop 210?
> 
> Gruß xyzHero


Der Dämpfer hat 241mm bei 76mm Hub und Buchsen von 2x 22,2mm


----------



## xyzHero (8. Februar 2015)

Danke


----------



## Bighitracer (1. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Tretlagerhöhe hat das aktuelle Swoop 7.0/9.0 von 2015? Sind es immernoch 355mm?

Mfg


----------



## DeadMeat (1. April 2015)

Waver schrieb:


> Den Antrieb habe ich auf 11-36 mit einem 34er Kettenblatt und Zee Freeride-Schaltung umgebaut.


Warum hast du die Freeride-Version der Zee verbaut? Ich fand die DH-Version bei dem Rahmen und 11-36 viel passender.
Die B-Schraube muss bei dem Rahmen so weit hineingedreht werden, damit auf dem 11er Ritzel das Schaltwerk nicht mit der Kettenstrebe kollidiert.
Dann steht zwar auf dem 11er Ritzel das Schaltwerk weiter weg von der Kassette (bei der DH-Kassette ja genauso), passt aber durch den weg der DH-Schaltung perfekt für das 36er Ritzel. Mit dem FR-Schaltwerk würde es, durch den parralelleren Weg, auf dem 36er Ritzel auch weiter weg stehen.
PS: Ich bin sogar auf ein 32er Race Face NW Kettenblatt gegangen  Ich habe aber anstatt einer Vario mit Remote die Dropzone ohne Remote genommen um für den Bikepark die Stütze schnell durch die org I-Beam tauschen zu können


----------



## jr.tobi87 (1. April 2015)

Welche Federharte fahrt ihr denn im Vivid bei ca. 85kg?


----------



## ders (1. April 2015)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Welche Federharte fahrt ihr denn im Vivid bei ca. 85kg?


400er

lg


----------



## Waver (2. April 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Freeride-Version der Zee verbaut? Ich fand die DH-Version bei dem Rahmen und 11-36 viel passender.


Mag auch gehen. Ich sehe aber auch keine Nachteile bei der Freeride-Version. Klappt einwandfrei auch bergab.

Wieso behälst Du im Bikepark Deine Variostütze nicht auch drauf ?


----------



## DeadMeat (2. April 2015)

Waver schrieb:


> Wieso behälst Du im Bikepark Deine Variostütze nicht auch drauf ?


Es ist ja auch kein Aufwand (Klemme auf, Stütze raus, Stütze rein, Klemme zu xD ) und die Teile sind ja auch noch vorhanden  
Die Gründe:
-geringeres Gewicht
-anderer Sattelwinkel im Downhill bzw. Bikepark
-Je nach Transport im Park wäre es nicht gut für die Stütze: Schlepplift, aufgehängt am Sattel (z.B. Todtnau)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (2. April 2015)

Stimmt, da hast Du dann natürlich  recht. Ich war mit meinem bisher noch nicht im Bikepark.


----------



## jr.tobi87 (18. April 2015)

Wollte fragen wie ihr eure Zee Kurbel montiert habt? 2 Spacer drive side und 1 non drive side?

Danke


----------



## DeadMeat (19. April 2015)

Müsste ich nachschauen was verbaut ist. Aber da das Gehäuse 83mm breit ist, dachte ich dass keine Spacer verbaut sind. 
Die 3 Spacer werden doch verbaut um aus einem 68mm Gehäuse ein 73mm Gehäuse zu machen bei HT2, oder?


----------



## jr.tobi87 (19. April 2015)

Laut der Shimno Anleitung müssen auch bei der 83mm Version spacer verbaut werden.

So ganz verstehe ich es auch nicht höchstens wegen der Kettenlinie.

Kannst du bitte nachschauen?


----------



## ders (19. April 2015)

jr.tobi87 schrieb:


> Laut der Shimno Anleitung müssen auch bei der 83mm Version spacer verbaut werden.
> 
> So ganz verstehe ich es auch nicht höchstens wegen der Kettenlinie.
> 
> Kannst du bitte nachschauen?


Hi,

Ich habe auf der Antriebsseite 2 Spacer. In der Konfiguration wurde das Bike zu mir gesendet. 

Lg


----------



## DeadMeat (19. April 2015)

Gut, dann brauche ich nicht schauen. Meine Kurbel ist auch im Serienzustand. Bike steht nicht bei mir, sonder bei meinen Eltern. Bei mir ist nicht genügend Platz für alle Bikes


----------



## JEUS (19. Mai 2015)

Das Charger Upgrade habe ich auch gemacht. Das Ergebnis ist super. Ich habe unmittelbar aber auch die Solo Air Einheit bestellt und verbaut. Jetzt macht es richtig Laune!


----------



## ders (20. Mai 2015)

JEUS schrieb:


> Das Charger Upgrade habe ich auch gemacht. Das Ergebnis ist super. Ich habe unmittelbar aber auch die Solo Air Einheit bestellt und verbaut. Jetzt macht es richtig Laune!


Hast du es selber gemacht oder machen lassen?
Habe eine 2015er Team und will auch auf Solo Air gehen.


----------



## Stemminator (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie sich das aktuelle 210er 7.0 fährt? Ehr Race lastig oder verspielt? Wollte mir einen  DHler (mein erstes) für Parkbesuche anschaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Mai 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie sich das aktuelle 210er 7.0 fährt? Ehr Race lastig oder verspielt? Wollte mir einen  DHler (mein erstes) für Parkbesuche anschaffen.


Die Radons sind meiner Meinung nach eher Racer. 
Solltest du ein verspieltes Bike wollen würde ich bei Radon immer eine Nummer kleiner wählen als "normal".
Beispiel: fährst du sonst L würde ich bei Radon zu S/M greifen. 
Erstens weil sie recht lang ausfallen und zweitens weil ein kleinerer Rahmen "verspielter" ist.
Ich bin mit meinem sehr zufrieden und fahre S bei ca 173cm Körpergröße. 
Ich kann damit ballern und "verspielt" über North-Shore- und Dirt-Lines brettern.

lg


----------



## Willer82 (20. Mai 2015)

Habe das 2014er 7.0 allerdings mit einem Vivid Air nachgerüstet. Bin sehr zufrieden! Ist aber eher Racelastig. So verspielt wie ein Canyon oder YT ist es nicht. Dafür vermittelt es mehr Sicherheit wenns schnell und ruppig wird   
Grüße
Kris


----------



## Stemminator (20. Mai 2015)

Glaub ich werde es mir morgen mal anschauen fahren. Bin mal gespannt ob ich auf dem Parkplatz ein "Gefühl" dafür bekomme ob S oder M mit meinen 175cm besser sind.

Alternative wäre jetzt das Votec VD Elite gewesen.


----------



## ders (20. Mai 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Glaub ich werde es mir morgen mal anschauen fahren. Bin mal gespannt ob ich auf dem Parkplatz ein "Gefühl" dafür bekomme ob S oder M mit meinen 175cm besser sind.
> 
> Alternative wäre jetzt das Votec VD Elite gewesen.


dann eher das Swoop


----------



## JEUS (20. Mai 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Hast du es selber gemacht oder machen lassen?
> Habe eine 2015er Team und will auch auf Solo Air gehen.


Ich habe das selber gemacht. Meine Gabel war noch nicht viel gefahren und der Einbau war wirklich sehr einfach.


----------



## Stemminator (22. Mai 2015)

Sooo war gestern In Bonn und bin ein paar Runden mit dem 9.0 in S und M über den Parkplatz geeiert. Das 7.0 stand dort leider nur in L zur Verfügung.

Soweit ich es beurteilen konnte gefiehl mir der M Rahmen vom handling her besser, da mir S doch zu klein vorkam. Problem war auch die ungekürzte Sattelstütze die nen halben km aus dem Rahmen ragte, bin dann auch mal ohne da Rum gerollt.

Die 500Euro Winterberg Rabatt auf das 7.0 haben mir dann die Entscheidung leicht gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (22. Mai 2015)

Was heißt denn Winterberg Rabbat?


----------



## Stemminator (22. Mai 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn Winterberg Rabbat?



Habe es mal angehangen! Auf das 9.0 gibt es 700Euro, auf das 7.0 gibt es 500Euro Nachlass.


----------



## Willer82 (23. Mai 2015)

Hui...das ist mal ne Ansage! Dann schlag mal zu


----------



## Nukem49 (23. Mai 2015)

Ah ok. Danke


----------



## Fijure (23. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen,
wollte gleich mal nach Winterberg fahren und mir das 7.0 anschauen. 
Für den Preis von 2300€ ist es doch ein Knaller oder? Bin DH Anfänger und suche für 2015 einen reinen DH, bin bis jetzt mit meinem Slide 150 9.0 gefahren.
Einsatzgebiet, 1x im Jahr Saalbach Hinterglem und ca. 10 Tage Winterberg. 

Mit dem 7.0 macht man da doch nichts falsch oder doch lieber zum 9.0 greifen?


----------



## Yoshimura (23. Mai 2015)

@Fijure... mit dem 7.0 machst du bestimmt nicht's falsch ist ein Klasse Bike !!!
Als Einsteiger reicht dir vll. sogar ein gebrauchtes aus dem Vorjahr...  - z.B. meins - siehe Profil.
Ich verkauf es im Moment um mir das neue zu kaufen *grins* ... VHB 1500


----------



## Stemminator (23. Mai 2015)

Fijure schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wollte gleich mal nach Winterberg fahren und mir das 7.0 anschauen.
> Für den Preis von 2300€ ist es doch ein Knaller oder? Bin DH Anfänger und suche für 2015 einen reinen DH, bin bis jetzt mit meinem Slide 150 9.0 gefahren.
> Einsatzgebiet, 1x im Jahr Saalbach Hinterglem und ca. 10 Tage Winterberg.
> ...



Ja, der Preis ist ein Knaller! Werden morgen auch zwei Räder bestellen. 
Die Freundin eines bekannten hat das 7.0 schon seid einiger Zeit im Einsatz und ist begeistert davon. Das blau kommt live auch viel besser daher als auf den Bildern und die Ausstattung ist auch top!


----------



## Fijure (30. Mai 2015)

Danke, Jungs!
Hab mir das Swoop 210 7.0 am Dienstag im Megastore abgeholt.
Vor lauter Swoop habe ich Pedale vergessen 
Gibt es Pedale genau in dem Blau vom 7.0? Was habt Ihr für Pedale auf eurem Swoop?


----------



## ders (30. Mai 2015)

NC 17 Sudpin 3. Die finde ich super.

Lg 
Ders


----------



## Willer82 (30. Mai 2015)

DMR Vault gibts auch in blau   find die super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemminator (31. Mai 2015)

Bekommen unsere 7.0 am Mittwoch! =)

Schau dir mal dir Reverse Black One mit hell- oder dunkelblauen Pins an, falls du es etwas schlichter magst.  Die pedale bieten einen breiten Stand, guten Grip, bauen nur 10 mm dick auf und wiegen gerade mal 300gr.
Günstiger und ganz in blau (hell oder dunkel) wären  die Reverse Escape Pedale.

Ich werde erstmal den Lenker tauschen, passt mit gar nicht wenn ich so ne bunte Stange zwischen den Händen halten muss.^^


----------



## MaMo77 (31. Mai 2015)

Habe mir auch ein Swoop 210 9.0 geleistet. Ich muss sagen, das ich sehr überrascht bin, es fährt sich außerordentlich gut und schluckt alles weg. Ich habe das Rad abzgl. Winterbeg Rabatt gekauft und muss sagen, Preis/Leistung sehr Klasse.

Ich habe eine Frage bezgl. der Magura Bremse. Meine montierte MT7 hat keine werkzeuglose Verstellmöglichkeit der Hebelweite und des Bremspunkts wie auf der Magura Seite angegeben. Weiß jemand warum?

Zudem hat die Fox Gabel folgende Bezeichnung: Fox PL 40 RC2 Fit Kashima
Wofür steht das "PL" das habe ich in dem Zusammenhang noch nicht finden können so?

Danke vorab!


----------



## enno112 (31. Mai 2015)

Bezüglich Magura MT7: ist bei OEM-Versionen so (ohne werkzeuglos Verstellmöglichkeit).


----------



## MaMo77 (31. Mai 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Bezüglich Magura MT7: ist bei OEM-Versionen so (ohne werkzeuglos Verstellmöglichkeit).



Mh ok, dennoch dann müsste es ja so auf der Seite stehen. Ist ja sonst vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen.


----------



## Thiel (31. Mai 2015)

Dann wende dich einfach an den Verkäufer vom Bike und schilder ihm dein Problem.


----------



## MaMo77 (31. Mai 2015)

Du warst schon mal vor Ort? Ich sag mal so, ich wollte beim Kauf die Leitungen gekürzt haben. Gewartet habe ich darauf drei Stunden, mit dem Ergebnis: die Vordere haben Sie erneuert, weil Sie nicht mehr dicht war und die hintere ist so kurz, das ich den Hebel nicht mehr am Lenker verstellen kann und ist noch nicht mal korrekt entlüftet. Das Rad ist Porno aber der Service hat mich immer abgeschreckt...aber gut ich werde gerne berichten und es versuchen.


----------



## Thiel (31. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich könnte hier auch ein negatives Beispiel nennen, welches ich vor Ort erfahren habe. Bringt nur alles nichts. 
Es ist eine Massenabfertigung und kein guter Einzelhändler


----------



## Willer82 (31. Mai 2015)

kann ich leider nur zustimmen. Die Bikes sind der Hammer aber dank des Ärgers den ich mit Bike-Discount hatte (dabei ging es um ein 20€ Teil) hab ich mein neues Trailbike bei der Konkurrenz in Koblenz gekauft. Hoffe es wir mal nen vernünftigen Vertrieb für Radon geben!


----------



## Stemminator (31. Mai 2015)

Selbst die "kleinen" Lappen sich dinge! Gibt halt gute und weniger Gute Mechaniker...und selbst das muss nichts heißen. 

Der Atlas Lenker hat 10mm Rise und die gefühlten hundert Swoop Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind klar über lackiert, oder?


@Willer82
Die in Koblenz haben auf jeden Fall einen sehr guten Service. 

@MaMo77
Welche Größe hast du geordert? In Bonn wäre es noch das 18" geworden, dank Winterberg wird es nun das 16" bei 173cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaMo77 (1. Juni 2015)

Ach so Dinger habe ich auch schon bei Specialized erlebt. Wollte bei 1,80m eigentlich 18' kaufen, habe mich vor Ort auf 20' wohler gefühlt, die erste Fahrt in Malmedy sagt mir, das es die richtige Entscheidung war.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2015)

MaMo77 schrieb:


> Mh ok, dennoch dann müsste es ja so auf der Seite stehen. Ist ja sonst vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen.


Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen währe wenn du eine MT5 am Bike hättest. Ein DH Bike ist ein Racer da stellt man nicht beim
Fahren an der Brems rum wen du dazu Zeit hast machst du was falsch.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MaMo77 (2. Juni 2015)

Das wäre mit Sicherheit so. Na gut, es ist bewusst von mir überspitzt. Dennoch finde ich es nicht korrekt. Wie ich was benutzen möchte hat allerdings nichts damit zu tun. Wie gesagt, geiles Bike und zwei Stellrädchen werden meine Meinung hier nicht ändern.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2015)

MaMo77 schrieb:


> Das wäre mit Sicherheit so. Na gut, es ist bewusst von mir überspitzt. Dennoch finde ich es nicht korrekt. Wie ich was benutzen möchte hat allerdings nichts damit zu tun. Wie gesagt, geiles Bike und zwei Stellrädchen werden meine Meinung hier nicht ändern.


----------



## Stemminator (3. Juni 2015)

Gut das die mit dem "Winterberg" Angebot auch in Store werben... und vorbei!


----------



## Stemminator (8. Juni 2015)

Sooo ich habe jetzt einen Tag Winterberg mit dem Swoop hinter mir und bin von dem Rad im Allgemeinen recht begeistert nur glaube ich das ich es besser doch in "M" anstatt in "S" geholt hätte(173cm/83cm Schrittl.). Hab manchmal das Gefühl das ich nach vorne zu weit über dem Lenker hänge. :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB | Sanny (10. Juni 2015)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr bei 1,83 m und Race lastiger Fahrweise empfehlen für das Swoop 210? Ich liebäugle ganz stark mit dem 7.0 in L.

Schwanke aber zwischen M und L. Bisher bin ich ein Demo 8 (2009er) in M gefahren (kam mir etwas zu klein vor speziell für DH Race) und nen Propain Tyee in M.


----------



## MaMo77 (15. Juni 2015)

Nimm das L hab ich auch bei 1.80m und ist perfekt. Rahmen ist relativ klein meiner Meinung nach. @BODOPROBST das Einbaumaß meiner Fox 40 stimmt nicht, laut Fox Seite müssen 163,7 mm von Unterkante Oberrohr zur Oberkante unterer Gabelkopf eingehalten werden.

Ich bin 23 mm entfernt von und habe somit unten über 230mm. Ist dies Absicht?

Danke und viele Grüße Manuel


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Juni 2015)

MaMo77 schrieb:


> Nimm das L hab ich auch bei 1.80m und ist perfekt. Rahmen ist relativ klein meiner Meinung nach. @BODOPROBST das Einbaumaß meiner Fox 40 stimmt nicht, laut Fox Seite müssen 163,7 mm von Unterkante Oberrohr zur Oberkante unterer Gabelkopf eingehalten werden.
> 
> Ich bin 23 mm entfernt von und habe somit unten über 230mm. Ist dies Absicht?
> 
> Danke und viele Grüße Manuel


Wir Fahren die Gabel mit 210-220mm Abstand , 163,7 mm ist eine Empfehlung.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MaMo77 (17. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir Fahren die Gabel mit 210-220mm Abstand , 163,7 mm ist eine Empfehlung.	Gruß Bodo



Vielen Dank, dann mache ich es auch so. Viele Grüße Manuel


----------



## Stemminator (18. Juni 2015)

Fijure schrieb:


> Danke, Jungs!
> Hab mir das Swoop 210 7.0 am Dienstag im Megastore abgeholt.
> Vor lauter Swoop habe ich Pedale vergessen
> Gibt es Pedale genau in dem Blau vom 7.0? Was habt Ihr für Pedale auf eurem Swoop?



Würde zu den DMR Vault in weiß oder schwarz greifen, beide haben blaue Pins! Bitte keine Blauen Pedale, der blaue Lenker ist ja schon zu viel des guten...! :-D


----------



## SvenMK (18. Juni 2015)

Daumen hoch für Radon


----------



## Stemminator (18. Juni 2015)

Der Original lenker hat 10mm rise, oder?


----------



## Willer82 (18. Juni 2015)

Der Lenker von 2014er hat nur 0,5, ist der Race face Atlas geen Monster ltd


----------



## Stemminator (18. Juni 2015)

Hmmm wollte den blauen vom 7.0 durch nen schwarzen ersetzen, werde dann nen 10er bestellen.


----------



## Marci95 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich möchte mir auch ein Swoop 210 7.0 bestellen, bin 181cm groß und liege damit meiner Meinung nach genau zwischen M und L, richtig?

Ich bin jetzt 1,5 Jahre lang ein Merida Freddy 1 in M gefahren und mir kam es irgendwie immer zu klein vor. Das hat aber nur einen Reach von 413mm, da wäre ich ja mit dem Swoop in M schon drüber. Ich hab mich immer gefragt ob L besser gewesen wäre, hatte das M aber günstig bekommen, will nicht wieder einen Fehler machen...

Was meint ihr M oder L?
Ich wohne leider zu weit Weg um es zu testen.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Juni 2015)

ein M wenn ich vor der selben Entscheidung stuende


----------



## Rumpelchen (19. Juni 2015)

Bin so gross wie du und hab ein s genommen passt perfekt. Mein 150 Slide ist ein L


----------



## Willer82 (19. Juni 2015)

Wenn du gas geben willst nimm L ansonsten ein M wenn du eher Richtung Freeride tendierst. 
Grüße Kris


----------



## Stemminator (20. Juni 2015)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Bin so gross wie du und hab ein s genommen passt perfekt. Mein 150 Slide ist ein L



 Mir war das 16" mit 173cm schon zu klein.


----------



## Marci95 (20. Juni 2015)

Hmm, jetzt wurde von S bis L alles in den Raum geworfen, also S wird es sicher nicht, da ich nicht der Typ für so kurze Bikes bin.
Ich will mich eigentlich mehr Richtung Geschwindigkeit orientieren, mit viel Speed über steinfelder und Sprünge "fetzen".
Jetzt denk ich das M ist eh schon länger als mein altes, nachher kann ich mit dem L garnicht agieren. Aber bei 181cm ist L ja jetzt auf jeden Fall nicht zu groß, bin total hin um her gerissen. Tendiere aber eher zu L.

Danke für eure Anteilnahme, an meinem Leid


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2015)

M....!!!... mach nicht den Fehler und ärgere Dich später über ein zu langes unhandliches Rad !!


----------



## Willer82 (20. Juni 2015)

Muss gestehen, ich fahr ja mit 1,82m auch ein M. Dachte aber Racer tendieren eher zu nem großem Rahmen.


----------



## Marci95 (20. Juni 2015)

Wie fühlt sich das M bei 1,82m für dich an?
Laufruig, verspielt? Stehst du sicher auf dem Bike?
Weil auf meinem fühl ich mich, wie würde ich zu hoch stehen und hänge zu stark über den Lenker.


----------



## Willer82 (20. Juni 2015)

Ja hab ein recht ähnliches Gefühl. Ich komm dennoch gut zurecht. Würde aber wahrscheinlich mittlerweile ein L kaufen da ich nach 3 Operationen in Zukunft lieber mit beiden Rädern am Boden bleiben will und das springen abgehakt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marci95 (21. Juni 2015)

Ich hab nochmal nachgemessen, dachte mit knapp 20 kann sich ja noch was an der Größe verändert haben  und tatsächlich ich bin 183cm und hab eine Schrittlänge von 87cm.
Nach deinen Erfahrungen und bei meiner jetzigen Größe werde ich das L bestellen.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Stemminator (22. Juni 2015)

Edit: Hab schon einen informativen Beitrag zum Thema gefunden!


Muss man diese Erst Inspektion (3Mon/300km) machen lassen? Ein Kunde hat mir die Tage erzählt das man sonst Garantie Ansprüche verliert, was ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Thiel (22. Juni 2015)

Nein, muss man nicht. Da Radon ziemlich viel zu tun hat und sich, jedenfalls im Forum, die schlechten Berichte der Werkstatt häufen, solltest du solche arbeiten entweder selbst machen oder dir einen gescheiten Händler suchen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Juni 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Edit: Hab schon einen informativen Beitrag zum Thema gefunden!
> 
> 
> Muss man diese Erst Inspektion (3Mon/300km) machen lassen? Ein Kunde hat mir die Tage erzählt das man sonst Garantie Ansprüche verliert, was ich mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen kann.


Haben dazu schon mehrfach in anderen Threads gepostet. In Deutschland hängt die gesetzliche Gewährelistung nie von Wartungsarbeiten ab. Wenn ein Schaden jedoch durch unsachgemäße Handhabung (und dazu gehört z.B. auch eine verstellte Schaltung) entsteht, ist der Hersteller raus aus der Haftung.


----------



## metalrene1989 (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Ist die verbaute Fox 40 im 9.0 eine Float? Finde keine genaueren Infos auf der Seite.. Danke

Grüße Renè


----------



## TurboTobi (30. Juni 2015)

metalrene1989 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist die verbaute Fox 40 im 9.0 eine Float? Finde keine genaueren Infos auf der Seite.. Danke
> 
> Grüße Renè



Ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher aber ich meine im Megastore gesehen zu haben das es eine Float ist.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juni 2015)

Ist eine Float RC .	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Thiel (30. Juni 2015)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/freeride-downhill/swoop-210/swoop-210-90/


----------



## Specializeder (1. Juli 2015)

Hi,
Es wurde ja schon viel über die Größe diskutiert, aber ich bin knapp über 1,90m und komme mit meinem M Demo aus 2010 einfach nicht mehr richtig beim downhill fahren klar. 
Mein Favorit wäre ein santa v10 in XL, aber das ist preislich zu krass. 
Meint ihr dass ich mich bei meiner Größe auf einem L swoop wohl fühlen werde?
Bei meinem jetzigen hänge ich in halbwegs aufrechter position mit den schultern schon über dem Lenker, dieses Gefühl war beim kurzen proberollen mit dem ganz neuen carbon demo in L weg, so sollte es sich am besten anfühlen 
Komme aus dem harz und kann leider nicht so einfach in bonn probefahren.


----------



## Willer82 (9. Juli 2015)

Nimm L bei 1,90m


----------



## Marci95 (13. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,

Habe am Freitag mein Swoop 210 7.0 geliefert bekommen.
Größe L passt bei 183cm super, für alle Unentschlossenen da draußen 
Und auch so ist es ein Hammer Bike!

Nur ist mir etwas aufgefallen: Die obere Strebe, die von der Dämpferwippe zum Hinterrad führt, ist verzogen. Auf der rechten Seite ist ein deutlich größerer Spalt als links, wenn ich beide schrauben löse und komplett entferne, ist links gar kein Spalt mehr und rechts noch ein größerer.
Ist das bei euch auch so, ist das normal?
Habe den kompletten Hinterbau noch nicht zerlegt, aber sonst sieht alles normal aus, habe ein Foto angehängt (mit Schrauben)

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Nukem49 (13. Juli 2015)

Bei mir ist es nicht ganz so krass wie bei dir, aber ähnlich.


----------



## ofi (13. Juli 2015)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde es schleunigst zurückschicken. Ich hatte mal nen Austauschrahmen bekommen, bei dem das noch viel krasser war und damit musste ich mich eine halbe Ewigkeit mit Radon streiten.


----------



## Willer82 (13. Juli 2015)

Nein ist bei mir nicht so...hab aber auch das 2014er Model.

Mal was anderes, ist bei dem 7.0er von 2015  eine Einstellungsempfehlung für den vivid air dabei? Hatte den vivid air bei meinem 2014er nachgerüstet und mich würde einfach mal interessieren welche Einstellungen Radon empfiehlt.
Danke und Grüße
Kris


----------



## Marci95 (13. Juli 2015)

Na toll, will nicht mein komplettes Bike zurück schicken, war sowieso mega stressig mit DHL.
Denkt ihr des ist nen Bohrungsfehler am Hauptrahmen oder eher die Strebe selbst?
Als das Rad geliefert wurde, war die hintere Bremsleitung so eingestellt, dass sie die Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat, sowas darf nicht sein!

Zum Thema Vivid Air:
Nein es war leider kein Setupvorschlag beigelegt und der Dämpfer war auch nicht voreingestellt.


----------



## Willer82 (13. Juli 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Auf der ersten Seite hier habe ich meine Vivid Air Einstellung gepostet, mit der fahre ich immernoch und bin zufrieden. Nur so als Anhaltspunkt fur dich.

Zu deinem Rahmenproblem schreibt vielleicht der Bodo was... Eventuell ist es ja auch nicht weiter dramatisch. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marci95 (13. Juli 2015)

Ah stimmt, hab vor meinem Kauf mal alles durchgelesen, danke.
Ich hab auch ein gutes Setup gefunden, werde beide mal vergleichen und meins auch mal posten.

Ja es wäre echt schön die Meinung vom Entwickler selbst zu hören, werde heute Abend nochmal Bilder "mit ohne" Schrauben hochladen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Juli 2015)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Na toll, will nicht mein komplettes Bike zurück schicken, war sowieso mega stressig mit DHL.
> Denkt ihr des ist nen Bohrungsfehler am Hauptrahmen oder eher die Strebe selbst?
> Als das Rad geliefert wurde, war die hintere Bremsleitung so eingestellt, dass sie die Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat, sowas darf nicht sein!
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte Kontakt mit der Serviceabteilung bzgl. Reklamation aufnehmen: 02225-8888-132

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Marci95 (13. Juli 2015)

Habe die Reklamationsabteilung kontaktiert, hier noch mal Bilder ohne Schrauben, ist nicht normal oder?


----------



## Saabway (13. Juli 2015)

Das sollte spannungsfrei passen (so ist es sicher nicht in Ordnung).


----------



## bartos0815 (13. Juli 2015)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Habe die Reklamationsabteilung kontaktiert, hier noch mal Bilder ohne Schrauben, ist nicht normal oder?Anhang anzeigen 404045 Anhang anzeigen 404046


Klarer fall, eintüten und zurück. Bei den maßtoleranzen musst dich nicht wundern wenns dir die wippe oder den hinterbau zerreißt nach wenigen km nutzung. Da hat die qc mal wieder nicht funktioniert, der schrauber der das rad zusammengebaut hat, hat beide augen zugedrückt beim aufbau. Ansonsten muss das einem versierten schrauber der dieses modell täglich in händen hat aufallen.


----------



## Marci95 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja die eine schraube konnte man nur mit viel Druck aufdrehen, weil so viel Spannung drauf war, aber denkt ich ihr es reicht nicht den Hinterbau zu tauschen?
Dann kann ich des mit normalen DHL ohne Spedition abwickeln.
Habe vorhin mal den kompletten Hinterbau demontiert und man sieht sehr deutlich, dass die Verschweißung der beiden Sitzstreben nicht passt.

Warum passiert sowas eigentlich immer mir ey


----------



## Zorsen (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin dabei mir mein erstes DH-Bike zu kaufen. Bisher fahre ich ein Propain tyee, was super ist, aber ich seit diesem Jahr gern gröberes fahre und mich auch an größere Sprünge rantaste! Die Komponenten im swoop 210 sind Wahnsinn und im Vergleich können rein komponenten-technisch meine beiden alternativen (yt tues, commencal supreme v3) abstinken Nun ist es aber so, dass ich gelesen habe, dass das swoop eher race-lastig sei und weniger verspielt! was sagt ihr dazu? 

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Willer82 (14. Juli 2015)

Hi,
zu diesem Thema wurde hier ja schon ein bisschen was geschrieben. Aber ich sag's gerne nochmal. Im Vergleich zum YT ist es Racelastiger! Zum Supreme kann ich leider nichts sagen.
Grüße


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Juli 2015)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Ja die eine schraube konnte man nur mit viel Druck aufdrehen, weil so viel Spannung drauf war, aber denkt ich ihr es reicht nicht den Hinterbau zu tauschen?
> Dann kann ich des mit normalen DHL ohne Spedition abwickeln.
> Habe vorhin mal den kompletten Hinterbau demontiert und man sieht sehr deutlich, dass die Verschweißung der beiden Sitzstreben nicht passt.
> 
> Warum passiert sowas eigentlich immer mir ey


Nur mit den Hinterbau Austauschen geht das nicht. Muss man den Fehler suchen kann ev. eine nicht grade Kettenstrebe sein.
Aber auch falsch Montiertes Lager kann dazu führen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alleexx (14. Juli 2015)

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen welches schaltauge auf der bike discount seite das passende ist für mein swoop 210 7.0 2015?
Danke im vorraus.

Mfg Alex


----------



## Willer82 (14. Juli 2015)

Beim 2014er ist es das hier http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
Glaube da hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## Alleexx (15. Juli 2015)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Beim 2014er ist es das hier http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553
> Glaube da hat sich nichts geändert.



Oke das hab ich ma eh dacht. Danke


----------



## ders (20. Juli 2015)

Moinsen,

mich interessiert, welche Federhärten ihr hinten im Dämpfer fahrt.
Ich bin "fetter" geworden und überlege, ob ich mir eine neue Feder leisten sollte...
Ich wiege "RaceReady" ca. 87kg und habe im moment eine 400er Feder in einem Marzocchi Moto C2R verbaut.
Ob eine 425er hier besser wäre?

lg


----------



## Willer82 (20. Juli 2015)

Vivid Air


----------



## stramm (20. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich fahre an meinem DHX RC4 eine 500er bei ~97Kg fahrfertig. 
Bodo hatte mir auch mal die Empfehlungen gegeben, 85Kg bis 100Kg eine 500er.
Gruß Michael.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (21. Juli 2015)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, ich fahre an meinem DHX RC4 eine 500er bei ~97Kg fahrfertig.
> Bodo hatte mir auch mal die Empfehlungen gegeben, 85Kg bis 100Kg eine 500er.
> Gruß Michael.


Danke für die Antwort.
Die Empfehlung kenne ich, ich hatte am Anfang auch eine 500er drinnen, fand diese aber zu hart.


----------



## natalol (27. Juli 2015)

kennt jemand die masse der steuerlager des swoop 210 7.0 2015?

Ich habe das Lager mit einem zu guten gewissen angezogen, jetzt knackst es dort.

Gruss Nathan


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juli 2015)

natalol schrieb:


> kennt jemand die masse der steuerlager des swoop 210 7.0 2015?
> 
> Ich habe das Lager mit einem zu guten gewissen angezogen, jetzt knackst es dort.
> 
> Gruss Nathan


ZS44 / 28  und ZS56 / 40 Verbaut ist ein Acros Steuersatz . Das der Steusatz schadhaft ist würde ich Ausschlissen ev. der
Kunststoffring innen am oberen Lager gebrochen. Bekommst du von Acros sehr schnell und wenn du es gut machst kostenlos
alles gut mit Fett Montieren .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (28. Juli 2015)

natalol schrieb:


> kennt jemand die masse der steuerlager des swoop 210 7.0 2015?
> 
> Ich habe das Lager mit einem zu guten gewissen angezogen, jetzt knackst es dort.
> 
> Gruss Nathan


bei mir war der Kunststoffring auch schon defekt, ich hatte Acros angeschrieben und kostenlos Ersatz bekommen.
Super Service von denen!!

lg


----------



## amselknie (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> ZS44 / 28  und ZS56 / 40 Verbaut ist ein Acros Steuersatz . Das der Steusatz schadhaft ist würde ich Ausschlissen ev. der
> Kunststoffring innen am oberen Lager gebrochen. Bekommst du von Acros sehr schnell und wenn du es gut machst kostenlos
> alles gut mit Fett Montieren .  Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,

ist bei dem 2014 er 210 7.0 Swoop der gleiche Steuersatz bzw. auch in den gleichen Maßen verbaut?

Ich habe leider das gleiche Problem.


----------



## CharlyCgn (29. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, 

habe massive Probleme mit dem Service von Bike-Discount. Simple Fragen wie "Mit welcher Standardfeder wurde mein Swoop 210 im Dezember ausgeliefert können weder am Telefon noch per Mail (warte hier seit 10 Tagen) beantwortet werden. Telefon: "Kann ich nicht sagen schicken sie ne mail" Mail keine Antwort außer Standard-Reply mit Ticketnummer. Feder sehe ich jetzt am kommenden WE selbst indem ich sie ausbaue, habe mir eben zwei alternativen zur Auswahl bestellt, viel Spaß Bike-discount mit der Retoure. Bleibt aber noch eine zweite Frage: Ist das der korrekte Lagersatz für einen Lenkkopflager-Wechsel? 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-2-58331

Oder anders gefragt hat jemand die Specs der Lager da ich wirklich keine Lust mehr habe noch groß bei BD zu bestellen.

Grüße
Charly


----------



## Willer82 (29. Juli 2015)

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich 2014 auch mit BD! Hatte nachgefragt welche Feder verbaut ist...Antwort: 350er
Ich denk mir super, passt ja bestens. Bekomme das Bike, verbaut ist natürlich einer 450er. Mist!
Na ja, hab dann noch ne Weile mit denen rumgezackert. Fazit war jedenfalls, dass ich trotz schriftlicher Zusage das ne 350er verbaut ist, keine 350er zum Austausch bekomme. Seit dem können die mich mal  Sowas unkulantes mit null ambitionen den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Finde es schade, dass sooo schöne Bikes an so einem sch... Vertrieb vorbei müssen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

CharlyCgn schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> habe massive Probleme mit dem Service von Bike-Discount. Simple Fragen wie "Mit welcher Standardfeder wurde mein Swoop 210 im Dezember ausgeliefert können weder am Telefon noch per Mail (warte hier seit 10 Tagen) beantwortet werden. Telefon: "Kann ich nicht sagen schicken sie ne mail" Mail keine Antwort außer Standard-Reply mit Ticketnummer. Feder sehe ich jetzt am kommenden WE selbst indem ich sie ausbaue, habe mir eben zwei alternativen zur Auswahl bestellt, viel Spaß Bike-discount mit der Retoure. Bleibt aber noch eine zweite Frage: Ist das der korrekte Lagersatz für einen Lenkkopflager-Wechsel?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-lager-schraubensatz-horstlink-2-58331
> ...


Also manchmal Verstehe ich die Leute am Telefon schon . Die Federhärte und Länge ist auf der
Feder ganz groß Aufgedruckt sollte 400x3,25 sein ist für etwa 70-90 kg verwendbar, Steusatz
ist bei all unseren DH gleich bitte hier schauen. Die Lagergr. hab ich hier auch schon 20x Veröffentlich .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## CharlyCgn (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also manchmal Verstehe ich die Leute am Telefon schon . Die Federhärte und Länge ist auf der
> Feder ganz groß Aufgedruckt sollte 400x3,25 sein ist für etwa 70-90 kg verwendbar, Steusatz
> ist bei all unseren DH gleich bitte hier schauen. Die Lagergr. hab ich hier auch schon 20x Veröffentlich .  Gruß Bodo



Sorry hätte genauer schreiben sollen es geht um die Feder in der Gabel. Die sehe ich erst nach dem Ausbau und wollte eben vor Bestellung wissen was die nächst weicher Stufe ist weil ich eben definitiv eine Stufe weiter gehen will. Was ist daran zu verstehen dass der Sachbearbeiter das schilcht und ergreifend nicht weiß und nach 7 Tagen diese simple Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet ist?

Mancher Kunde baut so etwas eben zum ersten mal aus und dann ist es nicht mal eben schnell Abends erledigt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich 2014 auch mit BD! Hatte nachgefragt welche Feder verbaut ist...Antwort: 350er
> Ich denk mir super, passt ja bestens. Bekomme das Bike, verbaut ist natürlich einer 450er. Mist!
> Na ja, hab dann noch ne Weile mit denen rumgezackert. Fazit war jedenfalls, dass ich trotz schriftlicher Zusage das ne 350er verbaut ist, keine 350er zum Austausch bekomme. Seit dem können die mich mal  Sowas unkulantes mit null ambitionen den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen. Finde es schade, dass sooo schöne Bikes an so einem sch... Vertrieb vorbei müssen.


Frage was für ein Gewicht : 350 ist sehr gut für 48kg.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

CharlyCgn schrieb:


> Sorry hätte genauer schreiben sollen es geht um die Feder in der Gabel. Die sehe ich erst nach dem Ausbau und wollte eben vor Bestellung wissen was die nächst weicher Stufe ist weil ich eben definitiv eine Stufe weiter gehen will. Was ist daran zu verstehen dass der Sachbearbeiter das schilcht und ergreifend nicht weiß und nach 7 Tagen diese simple Frage immer noch nicht beantwortet ist?
> 
> Mancher Kunde baut so etwas eben zum ersten mal aus und dann ist es nicht mal eben schnell Abends erledigt.


Was für eine Gabel hast du.


----------



## CharlyCgn (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Was für eine Gabel hast du.


Rock Shox Boxxer RC, QR20


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also manchmal Verstehe ich die Leute am Telefon schon . Die Federhärte und Länge ist auf der
> Feder ganz groß Aufgedruckt sollte 400x3,25 sein ist für etwa 70-90 kg verwendbar, Steusatz
> ist bei all unseren DH gleich bitte hier schauen. Die Lagergr. hab ich hier auch schon 20x Veröffentlich .  Gruß Bodo


Sorry hab mich Verschrieben 450 x 3,25. ist Serie.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

CharlyCgn schrieb:


> Rock Shox Boxxer RC, QR20


Ist bei OEM immer die medium Feder verbaut .


----------



## CharlyCgn (29. Juli 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ist bei OEM immer die medium Feder verbaut .


Danke!


----------



## CharlyCgn (29. Juli 2015)

BTW: Das Bike an sich finde ich genial, bastle jetzt noch etwas am Fahrwerk, eine Krankheit die ich von der Rennstrecke / Motorrad übernommen habe. Dann ist aber auch gut. Vorne fahre ich inzwischen Trickstuff Beläge, die greifen für mich besser und dosierbarer als original. 

Nur das Schaltauge könnt etwas weicher sein gab heftige Flecken als ich das mit der Hüfte abgebrochen habe


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Juli 2015)

CharlyCgn schrieb:


> BTW: Das Bike an sich finde ich genial, bastle jetzt noch etwas am Fahrwerk, eine Krankheit die ich von der Rennstrecke / Motorrad übernommen habe. Dann ist aber auch gut. Vorne fahre ich inzwischen Trickstuff Beläge, die greifen für mich besser und dosierbarer als original.
> 
> Nur das Schaltauge könnt etwas weicher sein gab heftige Flecken als ich das mit der Hüfte abgebrochen habe


Gut da wirst du verstehen das man es nie richtig machen kann. Das mit den Basteln find ich gut , bei
der RC gibt es viele Möglichkeiten die Gabel seinen Speed anzupassen (Umbau Dämpfer ).Gruß Bodo


----------



## biker-88 (29. Juli 2015)

Bin jetzt auch schon über ein Monat mit meinem Swoop 210 unterwegs, leider sifft der Vivid Air seit anfang an. Dachte es wäre vlt überflüssiges Öl, aber es hört nicht auf. Hatte letztes Wochenende komischerweise 3 bar Druckverlust am Dämpfer. Nach dem nachpumpen gabs bis jetzt keine Verluste. Hat von euch jmd da schon probleme? 

Der Shop verweist mich an die Werkstatt und die Werkstatt geht nicht ran. Naja mal schauen was sie auf die email schreiben...


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2015)

biker-88 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch schon über ein Monat mit meinem Swoop 210 unterwegs, leider sifft der Vivid Air seit anfang an. Dachte es wäre vlt überflüssiges Öl, aber es hört nicht auf. Hatte letztes Wochenende komischerweise 3 bar Druckverlust am Dämpfer. Nach dem nachpumpen gabs bis jetzt keine Verluste. Hat von euch jmd da schon probleme?
> 
> Der Shop verweist mich an die Werkstatt und die Werkstatt geht nicht ran. Naja mal schauen was sie auf die email schreiben...


Also wenn das nur auf der Dichtfläche ist kann das bei RS schon mal 400-500km anhalten. Zu den
Druckverlust kann man nur Erklären wenn der Dämpfer vorher neu auf Druck gebracht wurde .
Aber RS Dämpfer können wir gefühlt 500 wegen Ölen zu Sram einsenden was im Sommer etwa
3-4 Wochen dauert und völlig sinnlos ist.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlyCgn (3. August 2015)

@Bodo und all:

Eine Frage zum Service der Boxxer R2 aus dem 2014er 210 7.0 also die ganz einfache:
Wir haben im linken Rohr - die obere Dichtung getauscht und die Feder gewechselt. Unten entsprechend Servicemanual Öl eingefüllt. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob oben in den Holm auch Öl kommt das Manual ist da nicht ganz eindeutig, Sinn macht es ja für mein Verständnis nicht und warum sollte man auch eine Feder im Ölbad auch stark fetten?

Zum Kage: Aktuell ist bei mir die 450er Feder verbaut. bei 72kg Fahrergweicht plus Ausrüstung eher auf die 350er oder auf die 400er gehen? Wenn Ihr schon antwortet .. welche Länge ist das und ja da kann ich auch gleich später zu Hause noch messen aber so könnte ich gleich in der Mittagspause bestellen 

Cheers
Charly


----------



## ders (3. August 2015)

CharlyCgn schrieb:


> @Bodo und all:
> 
> Zum Kage: Aktuell ist bei mir die 450er Feder verbaut. bei 72kg Fahrergweicht plus Ausrüstung eher auf die 350er oder auf die 400er gehen? Wenn Ihr schon antwortet .. welche Länge ist das und ja da kann ich auch gleich später zu Hause noch messen aber so könnte ich gleich in der Mittagspause bestellen
> 
> ...



ich bin mit dem Kage bei "fahrfertigen" 85 KG eine 400er gefahren.
Ich glaube Radon hatte mir eine 500er empfohlen, die fand ich aber viel zu hart.
Ich habe die Federhärte hier ausgerechnet (müsste der 4 Bar Wert sein): http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2015)

ders schrieb:


> ich bin mit dem Kage bei "fahrfertigen" 85 KG eine 400er gefahren.
> Ich glaube Radon hatte mir eine 500er empfohlen, die fand ich aber viel zu hart.
> Ich habe die Federhärte hier ausgerechnet (müsste der 4 Bar Wert sein): http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
> 
> lg


Unser Federhärte ist ein Erfahrungswert   unser Racer geht halt auch Sanfter.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (3. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Unser Federhärte ist ein Erfahrungswert   unser Racer geht halt auch Sanfter.  Gruß Bodo


jo, war auch kein Vorwurf.
Was hat das Swoop denn für einen Hinterbau, ist das ein "Viergelenken"?


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2015)

ders schrieb:


> jo, war auch kein Vorwurf.
> Was hat das Swoop denn für einen Hinterbau, ist das ein "Viergelenken"?


Viergelenker.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (3. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Viergelenker.  Gruß Bodo


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich den Service bei H&S angerufen und gefragt welches Schaltauge ich als Ersatz für mein 210er und mein 175er benötige, da ich im Urlaub bei evtl. Abriss gleich Ersatz dabei haben wollte. Die Antwort war: Cube 143, welche ist dann auch bestellte. Nun lese ich dass das Syntace X12 das richtige sei, welches auch noch 5€ billiger ist. Ich habe nun nachgesehen und stelle fest dass das Cube wirklich anders aussieht. Frage: Passt das auch oder kann ich das umtauschen? Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Blechquaeler (4. August 2015)

Habe gerade nochmal mit dem Service telefoniert. Dort meinte man dass folgendes Schaltauge passt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-136-schwarz-87847
Ist jetzt wieder ein anderes....
Bin nun etwas durcheinander. @Bodo: Need help! 

Danke!!!


----------



## ders (4. August 2015)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal mit dem Service telefoniert. Dort meinte man dass folgendes Schaltauge passt:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-schaltauge-136-schwarz-87847
> Ist jetzt wieder ein anderes....
> Bin nun etwas durcheinander. @Bodo: Need help!
> ...


für das 210er ein X12 er Schaltauge.


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2015)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vor ein paar Wochen habe ich den Service bei H&S angerufen und gefragt welches Schaltauge ich als Ersatz für mein 210er und mein 175er benötige, da ich im Urlaub bei evtl. Abriss gleich Ersatz dabei haben wollte. Die Antwort war: Cube 143, welche ist dann auch bestellte. Nun lese ich dass das Syntace X12 das richtige sei, welches auch noch 5€ billiger ist. Ich habe nun nachgesehen und stelle fest dass das Cube wirklich anders aussieht. Frage: Passt das auch oder kann ich das umtauschen? Besten Dank im Voraus.


Das Schaltauge 143 ist für den Carbon Rahmen 136-137 ist richtig oder das X12 aber mit Schraube Bestellen, etwas andere Pos. des Schaltwerks daher etwas mehr Einstellarbeit beim
Wechsel .Schaltauge 175 + 210 ist gleich.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Blechquaeler (4. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge 143 ist für den Carbon Rahmen 136-137 ist richtig oder das X12 aber mit Schraube Bestellen, etwas andere Pos. des Schaltwerks daher etwas mehr Einstellarbeit beim
> Wechsel .Schaltauge 175 + 210 ist gleich.   Gruß Bodo



Danke. Dann kann ich ja glücklich sein dass im Urlaub nichts abgerissen ist.


----------



## ders (4. August 2015)

hat jemand schon einmal seinen Rahmen gewogen und kann mir das Gewicht nennen?
Ich möchte meinen Renner nicht auseinander bauen und benötige diese Angabe.

lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2015)

ders schrieb:


> hat jemand schon einmal seinen Rahmen gewogen und kann mir das Gewicht nennen?
> Ich möchte meinen Renner nicht auseinander bauen und benötige diese Angabe.
> 
> lg


3,4Kg ohne Farbe und Dämpfer.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (4. August 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 3,4Kg ohne Farbe und Dämpfer.   Gruß Bodo


Danke für die super schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Blechquaeler (6. August 2015)

Vielleicht kann mir noch wobei wer helfen. Ich habe noch zwei weitere Problemchen mit meinem 210 7.0:
1. Der Druckpunkt der vorderen MT5 wandert bei Benutzung immer zum Lenker. Im Urlaub (St. Moritz und Livigno) waren die Abfahrten recht lang. Ich habe es dort auf die Hitzeentwicklung geschoben (keine Schleifbremsung, aber eben lange, steile Abfahrten). Da der Druckpunkt dann, nachden er zum Lenker gewandert ist, aber konstant blieb habe ich im Urlaub nichts weiter unternommen. Abgekühlt war er wieder weiter außen. Habe jetzt zuhause schon 2 mal entlüftet (nach Anleitung vom Magura und des "Enduro"-Magazins). War heute, nach dem zweiten Entlüftungsversuch in Beerfelden. Dort werden die Bremsen garantiert nicht richtig warm. Leider wieder der Effekt. Am Lenker bleibt der Druckpunkt dann aber recht konstant, lässt sich durch pumpen etwas nach außen bewegen. Weiß jemand da Abhilfe?
2. Der Steuersatz löst sich ständig. Nach ein paar Abfahrten habe ich immer wieder Spiel. Da beim ersten Test nach erhalkt des Bikes vor 2 Wochen ein furchtbares Knarzen zu vernehmen war, habe ich die Gabel ausgebaut, festgestellt dass alles furztrocken war und mit tüchtig Fett wieder komplettiert. Ich habe immer meine Werkzeugkiste dabei, bin mit Drehmomenten sehr penibel. Dazu nutze ich einen Syntace-Drehmomentschlüssel, also alles wie es auf den Bauteilen eingelasert ist angezogen. Trotzdem musste ich mehrfach wieder anziehen. Zuerst dachte ich da setzt sich etwas. Aber so viel kann sich da doch nicht setzten. Habe jetzt schon 5 oder 6 mal nachkorrigiert. Und ich bin nicht zu zaghaft. Wenn mit gezogener Bremse nichts mehr wackelt drehe ich noch etwa eine Achtelumdrehung an der Aheadschraube, bevor ich die Gabelkrone wieder anziehe (obere Krone natürlich alle 3 Schrauben!). Hat da wer Erfahrungen?
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Stemminator (6. August 2015)

Das es nicht am Fett lag kann ich bestätigen....da keins drin war! Weder bei mir noch bei meinen Rad Kollegen... 
Versuch es mal Ohne Dreh Moment und nach "Gefühl". ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (7. August 2015)

Also wenn, dass hebe ich das Drehmoment schrittweise an und dokumentiere dies. Ganz ohne Daten gehe ich nicht ins Rennen. Wollte saber erstmal anhören ob es eine offizielle Meinung dazu gibt.


----------



## Nukem49 (7. August 2015)

Wieviel Nm verwendest du denn für die Gabelkrone? ...rein interessehalber.
Ich ziehe die Schraube dort immer soweit an, dass der Steuersatz gerade noch reibungslos läuft.


----------



## Blechquaeler (7. August 2015)

Für die Aheadschraube gibt es keine Drehmomentangabe. Die ziehe ich auch nach Gefühl an, wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Bikehero24 (23. August 2015)

Hallo liebes Forum,

seit Donnerstag hab ich nun auch ein Radon Swoop 210 7.0, jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Das Tretlager auf der linken Seite hat etwas Spiel ca. 1mm, das merkt man vorallem im Wiegetritt, da kommt es einem vor als ob das Pedal bisschen zur Seite wegfällt.

Meine Frage an euch bzw. auch gern an Radon, ist das Tretlager defekt oder muss dort nur etwas nachgezogen werden? Bin da technisch leider nicht ganz so versiert.

Wäre über eine kleine Ferndiagnose dankbar... Wäre ärgerlich das Rad zurück schicken zu müssen.


Viele Grüße.

Bikehero24


----------



## Blechquaeler (23. August 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Forum,
> 
> seit Donnerstag hab ich nun auch ein Radon Swoop 210 7.0, jetzt zu meinem Problem:
> 
> ...



Ist das Spiel axial (horizontal) oder vertikal? 
Bei ersterem könnten sein dass bei der Montage ein Distanzring vergessen wurde. Zwischen Kurbel und Innenlqger sollten auf der linken Seite 2 davon verbaut sein.
Bei Vertikalspiel könnte ein Defekt der Innenlagerschale vorliegen. Hatte ich  bei meinem Swoop 175. Wird von E13 direkt ausgetauscht, wenn du dort den Service kontaktierst. Dort gibt es auch das Demontagewerkzeug für die Kurbel und das innenlager. Aber direkt beim Service melden. Im Shop ist für die neuen Kurbeln noch nichts verfügbar.

Rice on!


----------



## Blechquaeler (23. August 2015)

Was meine Themen mit Steuersatz und Bremse angeht, so gibt es folgendes zu vermelden:
1. Steuersatz nun, nach x Mal wieder fest ziehen, die Aheadschraube mehr angezogen als ich es regulär täte. Mit Gefühl aber auch etwas Kraft. Die Gabelbrücke mit 7Nm angezogen. 1 Tag Beerfelden  hat es bisher gehalten.
2. Bremse mehrfach entlüftet, Druckpunkt wandert deutlich weniger, aber immer noch 1-2mm.
Ansonsten bin ich voll zufrieden. Fettes Bike, liegt satt und fliegt megaruhig. So weit bin ich vorher nie gesprungen.


----------



## Bikehero24 (23. August 2015)

Blechquaeler schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel axial (horizontal) oder vertikal?
> Bei ersterem könnten sein dass bei der Montage ein Distanzring vergessen wurde. Zwischen Kurbel und Innenlqger sollten auf der linken Seite 2 davon verbaut sein.
> Bei Vertikalspiel könnte ein Defekt der Innenlagerschale vorliegen. Hatte ich  bei meinem Swoop 175. Wird von E13 direkt ausgetauscht, wenn du dort den Service kontaktierst. Dort gibt es auch das Demontagewerkzeug für die Kurbel und das innenlager. Aber direkt beim Service melden. Im Shop ist für die neuen Kurbeln noch nichts verfügbar.
> 
> Rice on!




Es handelt sich um ein axiales Spiel... Ich habe das ganze entsprechend des Handbuchs getestet...

Also Kurbel parallel zur Kettenstrebe und dann Druck und Zug ausgeübt, daraufhin bewegt sich die Kurbel wie beschrieben axial hin und her... Ich hoffe sehr das es sich nicht um einen Defekt handelt.

Und danke für die schnellen Antworten, echt super Leute hier


----------



## Bikehero24 (23. August 2015)

Vllt kann mir jemand bei noch einer Frage helfen...

Die Boxxer hat ja an der aufnahme vom Direct Mount noch links und rechts 2 "Distanzstücke" oder vllt auch einfach deko fals man nicht mit direct mount fährt... muss ich die bei der Montage weg lassen oder einfach unter den directmount mit drunter setzen??

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gyver (24. September 2015)

Hallo ihr!
Gibt es hier zufliig jemanden, der parallel zu seinem Swoop 210 ein 175er Swoop fährt. Ich selbst habe ein 175er und überlege mir seit vier Wochen noch n 210er für den Parkeinsatz zuzulegen. Das 175er ist ja eigentlich für den Park auch gut fahrbar, aber so ein richtiger Downhiller wäre ja schon was feines. Hat das 210er neben dem 175er seine Berechtigung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blechquaeler (24. September 2015)

Habe beides. 210er ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer.Lohnt definitiv!


----------



## DeadMeat (24. September 2015)

Ich hab ein Canyon Torque EX, ein Slide 160 Carbon und ein Swoop 210.
Das Swoop 210 hat sich definitiv gelohnt  Am Samstag gehts damit nach Serfaus


----------



## Willer82 (25. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Frage was für ein Gewicht : 350 ist sehr gut für 48kg.   Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo, mag sein das diese daten für echte Racer stimmen, für mich als Hobbybikeparkbesucher war die 450er mit 75kg deutlich zu straff. Die 350er passte da wesentlich besser. Durchschlage hatte ich auch damit nicht. Na ja jetzt hab den Vivid Air und die Sache ist erledigt. Trotzdem danke  fur die vielen schnellen Antworten


----------



## Bikehero24 (28. September 2015)

Hi Leute,

weiß einer von euch, ob es möglich ist den Vivid Air im 7.0er auch als L-Tune zu fahren?
Der Midtune reicht fast nicht bei mir. Bei manchen schnellen Sprüngen schlägt er manchmal durch.

Oder hat jemand einstellungstips für mich?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Thiel (28. September 2015)

Wieso dann noch weniger Dämpfung oder meinst du, dass L Tune für mehr Druckstufe steht ??


----------



## Bikehero24 (28. September 2015)

Dachte das steht für mehr Druckstufe?? Oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (28. September 2015)

L ist low


----------



## Willer82 (28. September 2015)

Also ich fahre im 2014er 7.0 einen Vivid Air mit M/L Tune und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings springe ich keine richtig hohen Drops mehr. Von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob er da durchschlagen würde. Aber bis 2m ist alles safe


----------



## Bikehero24 (28. September 2015)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre im 2014er 7.0 einen Vivid Air mit M/L Tune und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings springe ich keine richtig hohen Drops mehr. Von daher kann ich nicht sagen ob er da durchschlagen würde. Aber bis 2m ist alles safe



Also das geht bei mir nur bedingt. Ab 2m nurnoch mit gaaaaaaaaaanz viel Körpereinsatz ohne Durchschlagen. Bin beim Druck leider auch schon bei 270 psi angelangt. Ich weiß nicht weiter. Hilfe bitte


----------



## Stemminator (28. September 2015)

Zum Thema Dämpfer...


----------



## Gyver (28. September 2015)

So ich habs auch getan. Mal sehen wann der Bock kommt


----------



## Willer82 (28. September 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dämpfer...



Was ist da denn passiert?


----------



## Bikehero24 (29. September 2015)

Ich kanns auch nicht deuten


----------



## Thiel (29. September 2015)

Dämpfer zusammengezogen?


----------



## Stemminator (29. September 2015)

Jo,  hatte auf einmal keine Kompression mehr.


----------



## Nukem49 (29. September 2015)

Und dann!? Dämpfer im Arsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero24 (29. September 2015)

Ach jetzt sehe ichs, schaut euch den Dämpfer mal genau an...der hat nen knick... Wie hast du das denn geschafft?


----------



## Soldi (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leuts,
auf der Suche nach einem Schnäppchenbike (gutes P/L-Verhältnis, unter 3T€) für den Bikepark bin ich beim Radon Swoop 210 9.0 gelandet. Gibt es Dinge die für/gegen das Bike sprechen (ich habe nicht das Ganze Forum nach Problemen durchsucht und leider nur die 3 Tests der Herstellerseite von 2013/14 gefunden)? Bin ich mit einem 20" Rahmen bei 1,89m richtig? Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?
Danke schonmal!
Gruß Soldi


----------



## Willer82 (1. Oktober 2015)

Größe sollte passen


----------



## Stemminator (1. Oktober 2015)

In Bonn stehen auch noch ne Menge 7.0er rum für aktuell 2500Euro.


----------



## Bikehero24 (1. Oktober 2015)

Kann das 7.0er echt empfehlen. Einfach ein klasse bike. vorallem wenn man auf Luftfahrwerk steht


----------



## Gyver (1. Oktober 2015)

In Bonn gibt es allerdings keinen L Rahmen mehr. Hatte vergangenes Wochenende angefragt.


----------



## Stemminator (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin evtl. die Tage nochmal da,  dann kann ich gern mal gucken.


----------



## Stemminator (1. Oktober 2015)

Bin etwas konfus,  wird der Dämpfer als Verschleißteil gewertet welcher von der Garantie ausgeschlossen ist?


----------



## Soldi (1. Oktober 2015)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Größe sollte passen



Danke, habe eben bestellt



Stemminator schrieb:


> In Bonn stehen auch noch ne Menge 7.0er rum für aktuell 2500Euro.



Warum ein 7.0er nehmen, wenn es das 9.0er für gerade mal 300€ mehr gibt.



Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Kann das 7.0er echt empfehlen. Einfach ein klasse bike. vorallem wenn man auf Luftfahrwerk steht



Will ich an nem Bikeparkbike nicht zwingend haben.



Stemminator schrieb:


> Bin evtl. die Tage nochmal da,  dann kann ich gern mal gucken.



Danke, aber nicht mehr nötig. Habe eben bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero24 (2. Oktober 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Bin etwas konfus,  wird der Dämpfer als Verschleißteil gewertet welcher von der Garantie ausgeschlossen ist?



Sollte eig. nicht so sein. Du hast ja so oder so 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Kann halt nur sein wenn das bike älter als ein halbes jahr ist, dass die Beweißumkehr greift. Somit müsste man dem Verkäufer nachweißen, dass der Dämper schon defekt war als er ihn ausgeliefert hat. Vor ablauf des halben Jahr muss der Verkäufer dir beweisen, dass es deine Schuld ist.

Und der Dämpfer an sich ist definitiv kein Verschleißteil. Nur Buchsen, Dichtungen, etc.

Hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Oktober 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Sollte eig. nicht so sein. Du hast ja so oder so 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Kann halt nur sein wenn das bike älter als ein halbes jahr ist, dass die Beweißumkehr greift. Somit müsste man dem Verkäufer nachweißen, dass der Dämper schon defekt war als er ihn ausgeliefert hat. Vor ablauf des halben Jahr muss der Verkäufer dir beweisen, dass es deine Schuld ist.
> 
> Und der Dämpfer an sich ist definitiv kein Verschleißteil. Nur Buchsen, Dichtungen, etc.
> 
> Hoffe ich konnte etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


Beim Dämpfer ist wie bei allen Federungsteilen liegt ein Fertigung oder Materialfehler vor gereift
die Garantie. Also sehr Selden bei Schäden wie hier Beschrieben ist eine Entscheidung von RS.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stemminator (10. Oktober 2015)

Danke,  wollte mich nur nochmal vergewissern  da der Mechaniker versucht hat mir das weiß zu machen. 

Hat jemand das Grund Setup für den Vivid Air zur Hand oder gibt es irgendwo wie bei anderen Herstellern so SetUp Hilfen?


----------



## symondolo (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi Swoop-biker 

Ich hab mal eine Frage, welche leider schon oft diskutiert wurde hier!
Ich habe ein super Angebot für ein swoop210 7.0 2014 in Größe M bekommen!

Ich bin noch Anfänger was Downhill angeht und fahre momentan mit meinem Slide HD (auch in den Bike-Parks)! Da dieses schon sehr an der Grenze ist, wollte ich mir gern ein Swoop zulegen! (Bis spätestens nächsten Mai)

Nun meine Frage: ich bin 183 und hab eine Schrittlänge von 85cm! Meint Ihr das Swoop in M wäre mir zu klein? (Mein Slide HD ist in L)
Mir macht es in den Bikeparks mehr Spaß eher die flowigen Freeride-Strecken zu fahren, als die highspeed strecken!

Gruß symondolo


----------



## Willer82 (11. Oktober 2015)

Stemminator schrieb:


> Danke,  wollte mich nur nochmal vergewissern  da der Mechaniker versucht hat mir das weiß zu machen.
> 
> Hat jemand das Grund Setup für den Vivid Air zur Hand oder gibt es irgendwo wie bei anderen Herstellern so SetUp Hilfen?



Schau mal hier auf Seite 1, da hab ich mein vivid air setup aufgeschrieben. 
Lg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. Oktober 2015)

symondolo schrieb:


> Hi Swoop-biker
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage, welche leider schon oft diskutiert wurde hier!
> Ich habe ein super Angebot für ein swoop210 7.0 2014 in Größe M bekommen!
> ...


Hallo,

grds. benötigst Du auch beim Swoop die gleiche Größe wie beim Slide. Die Geometrien tragen ja dem jeweiligen Einsatzgebiet Rechnung. Jetzt ist es gerade bei den Downhillern aber so, dass viele bewußt eine Größe kleiner fahren und sich das Bike noch etwas anpassen. Das ist Geschmackssache und kann von dieser Stelle aus nicht abschließend geklärt werden. Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall zuerst testen, bevor Du zu einer "zu kleinen" Rahmenhöhe greifst...

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fire578 (14. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
ich hab mir am Freitag das Swoop 210 9.0 in Bonn gekauft. Kann mir jemand sagen welches Einbaumaß der Fox DHX RC4 hat, bzw. welche Federmaße ich benötigt falls ich die tauschen will?

P.S.: Das Swoop 210 2015 7.0 gibt es im Megastore gerade für 2239€ und das 9.0 für 2719€

Gruß
Chris


----------



## DeadMeat (14. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Swoop 210 2015 7.0 gibt es im Megastore gerade für 2239€


Das ist ja mal ein geniales Angebot!


----------



## Fire578 (14. Oktober 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal ein geniales Angebot!



Allerdings!!! Hab mir trotzdem das 9.0 gekauft


----------



## Bikehero24 (14. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mir am Freitag das Swoop 210 9.0 in Bonn gekauft. Kann mir jemand sagen welches Einbaumaß der Fox DHX RC4 hat, bzw. welche Federmaße ich benötigt falls ich die tauschen will?
> 
> P.S.: Das Swoop 210 2015 7.0 gibt es im Megastore gerade für 2239€ und das 9.0 für 2719€
> ...




Da Könnt ich mir doch in Arsch beißen -.-*


----------



## xGonzillax (14. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Allerdings!!! Hab mir trotzdem das 9.0 gekauft



Welches hast Du geholt wenn ich fragen darf? Das blau-grüne oder das raw? Sind beide mega heiß!


----------



## Fire578 (14. Oktober 2015)

xGonzillax schrieb:


> Welches hast Du geholt wenn ich fragen darf? Das blau-grüne oder das raw? Sind beide mega heiß!


Das Raw!!!


----------



## xGonzillax (14. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Das Raw!!!



Ich auch! OMG das ist wirklich der Überknaller. Hab selten so ein geiles Bike gesehen! War damit am WE in Winterberg, wollte gar nicht mehr nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Fire578 (14. Oktober 2015)

xGonzillax schrieb:


> Ich auch! OMG das ist wirklich der Überknaller. Hab selten so ein geiles Bike gesehen! War damit am WE in Winterberg, wollte gar nicht mehr nach Hause fahren.


Ich war auch in Winterberg. Du warst nicht zufällig mit dem RV Adler da?


----------



## xGonzillax (14. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Ich war auch in Winterberg. Du warst nicht zufällig mit dem RV Adler da?



 Hahaha ja doch. Du auch?


----------



## Fire578 (14. Oktober 2015)

Nicht direkt. War mit ein paar Leuten vom trailproject da. Joe gehört da ja auch zu. 

Hab dich unten am Bike Shop gesehen. Ich wollte dich eigentlich ansprechen und nach deinem Dämpfer Setup fragen. Aber dann warst du weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xGonzillax (15. Oktober 2015)

Ah ich verstehe. Bin an dem Tag das erste Mal mit dem Bike gefahren, hätte Dir also noch nicht viel erzählen können zum Setup. SAG war alles von der Werkstatt voreingestellt, war aber zu straff (für meine Fahrweise zumindest). Rebound war viel zu träge, das habe ich auch On-The-Go justiert. Danach lief's mega geschmeidig. Mache ich aber alles nach Gefühl, ist also wahrscheinlich nicht allzu aussagekräftig alles. 

Kann mich aber nur anschließen, das Bike ist einfach zum .


----------



## Gyver (15. Oktober 2015)

Bin jetzt auch 210 Besitzer. Ich habe das limegrünblaue Swööpchen


----------



## Fire578 (16. Oktober 2015)

xGonzillax schrieb:


> Ah ich verstehe. Bin an dem Tag das erste Mal mit dem Bike gefahren, hätte Dir also noch nicht viel erzählen können zum Setup. SAG war alles von der Werkstatt voreingestellt, war aber zu straff (für meine Fahrweise zumindest). Rebound war viel zu träge, das habe ich auch On-The-Go justiert. Danach lief's mega geschmeidig. Mache ich aber alles nach Gefühl, ist also wahrscheinlich nicht allzu aussagekräftig alles.
> 
> Kann mich aber nur anschließen, das Bike ist einfach zum .



Ok! Das war ja auch erst mein zweiter Tag mit dem Bike. Ich hab mich in Winterberg erstmal nur um das Gabel Setup gekümmert. Da fahr ich jetzt ziemlich viel Lowspeed Druckstufe und etwas weniger Highspeed Druckstufe. Das läuft ganz gut soweit. Die Gabel hat super Grip, auf ruppigen Strecken ist sie so nur noch etwas unsensible. Muss ich evtl. nochmal nachjustieren.

Den Dämpfer will ich heute mal bzgl. SAG Setup kontrollieren. Wenn es geht dann Sonntag mal in Winterberg ein paar Testruns machen um da Finetuning zu betreiben


----------



## Fire578 (16. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal kurz meine Frage.
Welche Maße hat der Fox DHX RC4 im Swoop 210? Also Länge und Hub?
Wenn ich da eine andere Feder kaufen möchte, worauf muss ich da achten bei den Maßangaben? Hab das noch nicht so ganz gecheckt mit den Maßen bei den Stahlfedern. Das die erste Zahl die Härte ist und Serie eine 450er Feder verbaut ist hab ich allerdings verstanden. 

Wäre nett wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte. Evtl. auch @BODOPROBST  ?

Danke!

Gruß
Christof


----------



## zippelmuetz (16. Oktober 2015)

Mahlzeit,
was haltet Ihr von Diesem hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/662579-radon-swoop-210-l-2014
 Preis angemessen?


----------



## drfloyd (16. Oktober 2015)

Ich find's einen Knaller. Preis halte ich für gut


----------



## stramm (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi, Dämpferlänge beträgt 241mm und Hub 76mm.
Wieviel wiegst du denn?

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## Fire578 (18. Oktober 2015)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, Dämpferlänge beträgt 241mm und Hub 76mm.
> Wieviel wiegst du denn?
> 
> Ciao, Michael.



Hi, danke hab es mittlerweile selbst raus gefunden. ;-)

Ich wiege in voller Montur 87-88kg

Gruß
Chris


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Oktober 2015)

Fire578 schrieb:


> Hi, danke hab es mittlerweile selbst raus gefunden. ;-)
> 
> Ich wiege in voller Montur 87-88kg
> 
> ...


Bei Rennm. Fahrweise ist die 450er Feder richtig. Die 450 ist die Federhärte die 3.0 oder 3.25 ist
der mögliche Federweg angezeigt der Dämpfer hat 3" =76mm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcoo (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi, handelt es sich bei der verbauten Fox 40 bei dem Swoop 210 9.0 aus 2015 um die Fox 40 Float RC2 Fit ? Da auf der Shop Seite nur von "Fox PL 40 RC2 Fit Kashima" die rede ist und google dazu nicht viel findet. Ist die verbaute Gabel ein abgespecktes OEM Modell oder ist sie gleichwertig zu den einzeln auf den Markt erhätlichen Aftermarkt Gabeln? Die verbaute Magura MT7 soll ja auch keine Werkzeuglose Verstellmöglichkeit haben, bei Magura wird bei der MT7 aber dafür geworben.

Schonmal danke für hilfreiche Hinweise.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. Oktober 2015)

Marcoo schrieb:


> Hi, handelt es sich bei der verbauten Fox 40 bei dem Swoop 210 9.0 aus 2015 um die Fox 40 Float RC2 Fit ? Da auf der Shop Seite nur von "Fox PL 40 RC2 Fit Kashima" die rede ist und google dazu nicht viel findet. Ist die verbaute Gabel ein abgespecktes OEM Modell oder ist sie gleichwertig zu den einzeln auf den Markt erhätlichen Aftermarkt Gabeln? Die verbaute Magura MT7 soll ja auch keine Werkzeuglose Verstellmöglichkeit haben, bei Magura wird bei der MT7 aber dafür geworben.
> 
> Schonmal danke für hilfreiche Hinweise.
> 
> Gruß Marco


Die Bezeichnungen der Technologien sind geschützt. D.h. schreiben wir RC2 oder Kashima, sind diese Technologien auch verbaut. Da kann man nichts fuschen. Man kann ggf. in eine Gabel in der OEM Version z.B. andere, nicht beschichtete Standrohre verbauen. Dann darf sich die Gabel aber auch nicht Kashima schimpfen. Das PL (private label) bezieht sich in diesem Fall wohl auf die Farbe, die so im Aftermarkt nicht erhältlich ist.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Marcoo (19. Oktober 2015)

Danke für die Info. Dann kann ich die Tage ja zuschlagen.


----------



## Bikehero24 (19. Oktober 2015)

Finde es schade das immer auf der OEM MT7 rumgeritten wird. Wie Bodo schon sagte. Wenn du beim Fahren die Zeit hast an der Bremse rum zu stellen machst du was verkehrt.

Werkzeuglos hat übrigens auch vorteile: keine Verstellung bei einem sturz z.B.


----------



## Marcoo (19. Oktober 2015)

@Bikehero24: Ich sehe das genau so wie du und Bodo. Ich wollte auch garnicht auf der MT7 rumreiten. Nur ist es für den Laien nahezu unmöglich die Funktionen des Bikes bzw. der einzelnen Teile zu recherchieren, wenn im Shop nur die verbauten Komponenten aufgelistet sind.

Die MT7 war nur als Beispiel genannt, dass man sich halt nicht einfach mal die Fakten der MT7 durchliest und damit schlussfolgern kann, dass diese Funktionen auch an dem gleichnamigen OEM Modell vorhanden sind.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Oktober 2015)

Marcoo schrieb:


> @Bikehero24: Ich sehe das genau so wie du und Bodo. Ich wollte auch garnicht auf der MT7 rumreiten. Nur ist es für den Laien nahezu unmöglich die Funktionen des Bikes bzw. der einzelnen Teile zu recherchieren, wenn im Shop nur die verbauten Komponenten aufgelistet sind.
> 
> Die MT7 war nur als Beispiel genannt, dass man sich halt nicht einfach mal die Fakten der MT7 durchliest und damit schlussfolgern kann, dass diese Funktionen auch an dem gleichnamigen OEM Modell vorhanden sind.


Ist für uns mach mal auch nicht leicht, da die Muster die wir bekommen auch Afterm. Teile sind
muss man teilweise schon sehr Aufpassen und die Beschreiben des OEM Teiles sehr genau Lesen
damit nicht was wichtiges auf der Strecke bleibt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (29. Oktober 2015)

Ist das 2015er Swoop 210 27,5 kompatiebel?!


----------



## Bikehero24 (29. Oktober 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Ist das 2015er Swoop 210 27,5 kompatiebel?!



Also ich weiß, dass die Boxxer im 7.0 27,5" kompatibel ist. Aber beim Hinterbau sieht das eher schlecht aus.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Oktober 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Ist das 2015er Swoop 210 27,5 kompatiebel?!



Hi,
das Bike, speziell der Hinterbau, ist nicht für 27,5" ausgelegt. Das Swoop 210 ist für 26" konzipiert und entwickelt worden und ist nicht für größere Laufradgrößen freigegeben. Auch die Testläufe auf dem Prüfstand werden immer in der Serienkonfiguration, also hier mit 26" durchgeführt und getestet.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Kero81 (29. Oktober 2015)

Alles klar, vielen Dank euch beiden! =) Ich fahre zur Zeit ein 160er Enduro und wie es meistens so geht macht das Downhillen so viel Spaß das jetzt ein neues Bike her muß.


----------



## Bikehero24 (30. Oktober 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank euch beiden! =) Ich fahre zur Zeit ein 160er Enduro und wie es meistens so geht macht das Downhillen so viel Spaß das jetzt ein neues Bike her muß.



Schlag zu, hab gerade gesehen das es noch ein paar 210er gibt. Machst für 2,8k bei der Ausstattung nix verkehrt


----------



## Kero81 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich nochmal... =)
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Decals beim Swoop 210 9.0 so angebracht sind, das man sie entfernen kann oder sind die unter dem Klarlack? Oder gar ansich Lackiert?!


----------



## ders (30. Oktober 2015)

Beim 190er konnte ich die Decals einfach mit Aceton abwischen. Das Schwarze ist eloxiert und bleibt standhaft zurück


----------



## Soldi (1. November 2015)

Hi Leuts,
ich habe vor ein paar Wochen mein Radon Swoop 210 9.0 2015 bekommen und konnte das Bike verletzungsbedingt leider noch nicht testen. Anders als bei allen meinen bisherigen Bikes fällt die beigelegte Dokumentation (nur ein Zettel wer das Bike zusammengeschaubt hat) und alles was man auf der Homepage findet fällt sehr spärlich aus. Ich möchte vor dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch das Bike grob abstimmen um nicht zu viel Zeit neben der Strecke zu verbringen. Alles was ich bis jetzt zum 210er gefunden habe ist dieser Link der mich auch nicht weiter bringt. Fox hat seine Seite auf die 2016er Modelle umgestellt, deshalb habe ich die Suche da auch eingestellt.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wo ich eine Setuptabelle für die Federung finde?
Gruß Soldi


----------



## stramm (1. November 2015)

Hi, sowas leider nicht, aber wenn du dein Gewicht und n paar Daten preis gibst, sollten hier ja schon einige erfahrenen Swooper was schreiben können.
Gruß, Michael.


----------



## Gyver (1. November 2015)

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/010/ger/Content/Dampfers/DHX_RC4ger.html

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soldi (1. November 2015)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, sowas leider nicht, aber wenn du dein Gewicht und n paar Daten preis gibst, sollten hier ja schon einige erfahrenen Swooper was schreiben können.
> Gruß, Michael.


Dann mach ich das mal.
90kg, 189cm Körpergröße, 20" Radon Swoop 210 9.0 2015, aktuell nur Drops bis ca. 1m, ansonsten fahre ich alles in allen Geschwindigkeiten. Das mein All-Mountain/Enduro (Cube-Stereos mit 160mm Federweg) ist absulut nicht vergleichbar. Aber die letzten Leihbikes die ich in Bikeparks ausgeliehen hatte waren imho deutlich zu hart abgestimmt.
Gruss Soldi


----------



## Dan34 (1. November 2015)

Hallo Zusammen
Ihr hattet mich praktisch überzeugt, mir das 210 9.0 zu gönnen. Nun sehe ich, dass es in 20" Raw neuerdings im Bike-Discount keine mehr gibt.
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass es die letzten Bestände waren, also dass es keine mehr geben wird, und dass man anderswo auch keine mehr kriegt? 
Is' eben, wenn man monatelang mit den Gedanken rumeiert


----------



## Soldi (1. November 2015)

Kannst es ja mal hier probieren:
http://www.megastore.bike/deals/radon-swoop-210-9-0-2015/


----------



## Bikehero24 (2. November 2015)

Hey leute, mal eine technische Frage, habe das problem leider nochnicht gefunden.

Waren am wochenende nochmal in Bischoffsmais shredden, soweit so gut. Daheim angekommen habe ich das Hinterrad eingebaut und es läuft nichtmehr leichtgängig. Der Druckpunkt der Hinterradbremse liegt auch weiter vorn. Wie kann sowas passieren? Denke nicht das auf der Fahrt (240km) sich was am Rad verstellt hat. Die Steckachse ist auch nicht verbogen.

HILFE BITTE!!!! :*(


----------



## Gyver (2. November 2015)

Schleift die Bremse denn?
Vielleicht die Bremse betätigt als das Hinterrad ausgebaut war bzw es ist etwas anderes beim Transport gegen den Bremshebel gekommen und dann hat sich der Kolben rausgedrückt. Bremse darf man nicht betätigen wennn man das Hinterrad draußen hat. Gibt auch extra solche Transportsicherungsdinger, die man bei ausgebautem Rad zwischen die Beläge drückt. 
Wenn Bremse betätigt dann, Bremsattel abbauen, Bremsscheiben raus nehmen und vorsichtig die Kolben mit nem Schraubenzieher zurück drücken. 

Es kann auch sein,  dass Luft im System ist und immer dann wenn du das Rad auf den Koof stellst um das HR odee VR einzubauen die Luft wandert. Wenn das Rad dann wieder umdrehst und dann "pumpen" musst bis die Bremse zieht ist Luft drin.


----------



## Bikehero24 (2. November 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Schleift die Bremse denn?
> Vielleicht die Bremse betätigt als das Hinterrad ausgebaut war bzw es ist etwas anderes beim Transport gegen den Bremshebel gekommen und dann hat sich der Kolben rausgedrückt. Bremse darf man nicht betätigen wennn man das Hinterrad draußen hat. Gibt auch extra solche Transportsicherungsdinger, die man bei ausgebautem Rad zwischen die Beläge drückt.
> Wenn Bremse betätigt dann, Bremsattel abbauen, Bremsscheiben raus nehmen und vorsichtig die Kolben mit nem Schraubenzieher zurück drücken.
> 
> Es kann auch sein,  dass Luft im System ist und immer dann wenn du das Rad auf den Koof stellst um das HR odee VR einzubauen die Luft wandert. Wenn das Rad dann wieder umdrehst und dann "pumpen" musst bis die Bremse zieht ist Luft drin.



Das war bei der Ankunft der Fall. Ich habe das gemacht (also den Kolben zurück gedrückt) da hat alles gepasst), hier ging die Bremsscheibe aber schon nicht in die Bremse. Das war nach dem Rücktransport nicht so (Problemloser Einbau). Und der Druckpunkt ist auch weiter vorn als Üblich. Das finde ich komisch, bei Luft im System müsste er ja eig. an den Lenker wandern.


----------



## Dan34 (3. November 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Kannst es ja mal hier probieren:
> http://www.megastore.bike/deals/radon-swoop-210-9-0-2015/



Besten Dank für den Tipp


----------



## stramm (3. November 2015)

Soldi schrieb:


> Dann mach ich das mal.
> 90kg, 189cm Körpergröße, 20" Radon Swoop 210 9.0 2015, aktuell nur Drops bis ca. 1m, ansonsten fahre ich alles in allen Geschwindigkeiten. Das mein All-Mountain/Enduro (Cube-Stereos mit 160mm Federweg) ist absulut nicht vergleichbar. Aber die letzten Leihbikes die ich in Bikeparks ausgeliehen hatte waren imho deutlich zu hart abgestimmt.
> Gruss Soldi



Hi, bei deinem Gewicht solltest du ja eine 450er Dämpferfeder drin haben, dabei würde ich dir erst mal raten die Druckstufen ganz offen als Linksanschlag zu fahren, wenn zu weich Lowspeed etwas schließen.
Gabel vermutlich einen Druck von ~ 70Psi bei 20% Sag, dabei auch erstmal Druckstufen offen, wenn zu weich wieder schließen.
Kannst damit ja schon mal Abchecken wie du deine Federwege nutzt und wie du damit klar kommst.

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## Soldi (3. November 2015)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, bei deinem Gewicht solltest du ja eine 450er Dämpferfeder drin haben, dabei würde ich dir erst mal raten die Druckstufen ganz offen als Linksanschlag zu fahren, wenn zu weich Lowspeed etwas schließen.
> Gabel vermutlich einen Druck von ~ 70Psi bei 20% Sag, dabei auch erstmal Druckstufen offen, wenn zu weich wieder schließen.
> Kannst damit ja schon mal Abchecken wie du deine Federwege nutzt und wie du damit klar kommst.
> Ciao, Michael.


Danke für den Tipp, wie sehe ich welche Dämpferfeder drin ist? Anleitung war keine dabei, Dämpfer mit Feder hab ich zum ersten Mal.
Gruss Soldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (3. November 2015)

Schau mal auf die Feder.


----------



## Kero81 (3. November 2015)

Da klink ich mich mal gerade ein. Kann mir vll jmd sagen wie das bei Bike Discount ist, da habe ich ein Swoop 210 bestellt. Welche Härte wird denn mitgeliefert?! Die kennen ja mein Gewicht garnicht...


----------



## Gyver (3. November 2015)

Steht hier schon irgendwo im Thread. Eine 450er Feder.


----------



## Kero81 (7. November 2015)

Danke! =)
Kann mir vll noch jemand sagen ob das Blau der Race Face Atlas Pedale zum Blau vom Hinterbau des lime/blue/black Swoop 210 9.0 passt? Und gibt es evtl. ein Foliensatz zum abkleben des Rahmens?!


----------



## Bikehero24 (9. November 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Danke! =)
> Kann mir vll noch jemand sagen ob das Blau der Race Face Atlas Pedale zum Blau vom Hinterbau des lime/blue/black Swoop 210 9.0 passt? Und gibt es evtl. ein Foliensatz zum abkleben des Rahmens?!



Aus meinen Erfahrungen brauchst du nix abkleben, da scheuert nix am rahmen. Fürs Unterrohr einfach nen alten Reifen halbieren und mit kabelbinder befestigen. Da kann dir ein ganzes Gebirge gegen das Unterrohr fliegen und es passiert nix.

Zur Farbe kann ich dir nicht helfen. Fahre das Blaue 7.0er


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. November 2015)

Bringt doch mal eurer Erfahrungen mit unseren DH Bike hier ins Forum. Ev. kann ich daraus auch
Erfahrungen ziehen. Ich möchte das nicht nur die Profis Erfahrungen einbringen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero24 (9. November 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bringt doch mal eurer Erfahrungen mit unseren DH Bike hier ins Forum. Ev. kann ich daraus auch
> Erfahrungen ziehen. Ich möchte das nicht nur die Profis Erfahrungen einbringen.  Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo,

ich hätte einen kleinen Kritikpunkt am Swoop 210 7.0 von 2015. und zwar die Kabelführung oben am Steuerrohr.
Hier schlägt der Sicherungsgummi der Boxxer immer an die Halterung bzw. wenn man diese nicht so einstellt schlägt die Kabelführung direkt an die Gabel.

Das ist das einzige was etwas nervt. Ansonsten klasse bike d.h. gut verarbeitet, wertige Komponenten und keine Blenderteile und eine sehr gute Geometrie.

Ich für meinen Teil bin Vollauf zufrieden. Macht bitte weiter so


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. November 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> ich hätte einen kleinen Kritikpunkt am Swoop 210 7.0 von 2015. und zwar die Kabelführung oben am Steuerrohr.
> Hier schlägt der Sicherungsgummi der Boxxer immer an die Halterung bzw. wenn man diese nicht so einstellt schlägt die Kabelführung direkt an die Gabel.
> ...


----------



## Gyver (9. November 2015)

Meine Erfahrung ist, sofern ich nach 3 Jahren biken und nach 4 Wochen Swoop 210 es einigermaßen beurteilen kann, dass das Swoop 210 eine echte Rennsemmel ist. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass im Vergleich zu meinem 175er doch noch mal ein so krasser Unterschied zu spüren ist. Gerade in Bezug auf die Geschwindigkeit will das Swoop richtig losbraten


----------



## Bikehero24 (13. November 2015)

Hey leute, mal eine Frage: 

Ist es eig. möglich den Vivid Air im Radon Swoop 210 7.0 von 2015 um 180° zu drehen?

Ich denke das würde einige Schmutzablagerungen vermeiden.


----------



## ders (13. November 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Hey leute, mal eine Frage:
> 
> Ist es eig. möglich den Vivid Air im Radon Swoop 210 7.0 von 2015 um 180° zu drehen?
> 
> Ich denke das würde einige Schmutzablagerungen vermeiden.


?
Also mein Dämpfer wird nicht wirklich dreckig. Ist ja kein Solid Strike.


----------



## Bikehero24 (13. November 2015)

ders schrieb:


> ?
> Also mein Dämpfer wird nicht wirklich dreckig. Ist ja kein Solid Strike.



Ich hab immer Probleme mit Brechsand.

der Klebt wie hölle an den Dichtungen


----------



## ders (13. November 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Ich hab immer Probleme mit Brechsand.
> 
> der Klebt wie hölle an den Dichtungen


okay. Also wenn der Dämpfer umgekehrt reinpasst, warum nicht. Du kannst ihn ja so einbauen und dann die Luft rausnehmen, dann kannst du beim einführen testen, ob es irgendwo anschlägt.


----------



## Bikehero24 (13. November 2015)

ders schrieb:


> okay. Also wenn der Dämpfer umgekehrt reinpasst, warum nicht. Du kannst ihn ja so einbauen und dann die Luft rausnehmen, dann kannst du beim einführen testen, ob es irgendwo anschlägt.



Genau das wollte ich verhindern, deswegen frage ich ja nach euren Erfahrungen... Ich hab im moment leider nicht so viel zeit zum basteln und probieren


----------



## Kero81 (26. November 2015)

Würdet ihr mir raten die 450er Feder bei einem Fahrfertigen Gewicht von 105kg in meinem 210 9.0 drin zu lassen oder eher was härters nehme?! Konnte wegen dem aktuellen Wetter leider nur kurz ne Runde in der Stadt drehen, dementsprechend konnte ich auch noch keine Tests (wie stramm in Post#310 beschrieben hat) machen.


----------



## ders (26. November 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir raten die 450er Feder bei einem Fahrfertigen Gewicht von 105kg in meinem 210 9.0 drin zu lassen oder eher was härters nehme?! Konnte wegen dem aktuellen Wetter leider nur kurz ne Runde in der Stadt drehen, dementsprechend konnte ich auch noch keine Tests (wie stramm in Post#310 beschrieben hat) machen.


Wie ist denn der SAG, also wie weit federt der Dämpfer beim sitzen ein? Bei deinem Gewicht würde ich jetzt schätzen, dass du 500-550 er Feder brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (27. November 2015)

Kann ich dir morgen sagen. Hab das bike erst seit einer woche und konnte noch nicht fahren. Schonmal danke für die hilfe. =)


----------



## Bikehero24 (29. November 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Kann ich dir morgen sagen. Hab das bike erst seit einer woche und konnte noch nicht fahren. Schonmal danke für die hilfe. =)



Bitte fang nicht an zu tauschen, ehe du auf dem Trail warst. Vllt gefällt es dir ja mit bisschen mehr SAG zu fahren. Ich z.B. fahr ganz gern 35%


----------



## ders (29. November 2015)

Dies gibt noch einen guten Anhaltspunkt

http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

Lg


----------



## Kero81 (29. November 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Bitte fang nicht an zu tauschen, ehe du auf dem Trail warst. Vllt gefällt es dir ja mit bisschen mehr SAG zu fahren. Ich z.B. fahr ganz gern 35%



Ja klaro, ich werd erst testen und dann ggf. was tauschen. Hatte mich nur mit nem Kumpel beim Fahren über dem Dämpfer unterhalten und er meinte, er fährt ne 450er Feder. Er wiegt aber auch n gutes Stück weniger als ich. Daher dachte ich, ich frag mal nach euren Erfahrungen. =)


----------



## Bikehero24 (29. November 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Ja klaro, ich werd erst testen und dann ggf. was tauschen. Hatte mich nur mit nem Kumpel beim Fahren über dem Dämpfer unterhalten und er meinte, er fährt ne 450er Feder. Er wiegt aber auch n gutes Stück weniger als ich. Daher dachte ich, ich frag mal nach euren Erfahrungen. =)




Kann da leider nicht helfen... Hab nen vivid air drin da kann man zu und abnehmen ohne ständig was tauschen zu müssen


----------



## Kero81 (2. Dezember 2015)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, bei deinem Gewicht solltest du ja eine 450er Dämpferfeder drin haben, dabei würde ich dir erst mal raten die Druckstufen ganz offen als Linksanschlag zu fahren, wenn zu weich Lowspeed etwas schließen.
> Gabel vermutlich einen Druck von ~ 70Psi bei 20% Sag, dabei auch erstmal Druckstufen offen, wenn zu weich wieder schließen.
> Kannst damit ja schon mal Abchecken wie du deine Federwege nutzt und wie du damit klar kommst.
> 
> Ciao, Michael.



Ich greife den Post nochmal auf.
Ich wiege fahrbereit ca. 105kg. Habe das Swoop 210 9.0 mit einer 450er Feder im Dämpfer. Wie sollte ich denn mit dem Fahrwerks Setup beginnen. So wie im Post von stramm beschrieben? Ich fahre im Enduro eine RS Pike Solo Air und den Debon Air, da ist das mit dem Setup etwas einfachen (Glaube ich). =) Wie kann ich denn beim Dämpfer den SAG kontrollieren? Da is ja kein Gummiring dran. Oder doch?! Kabelbinder vermutlich dran binden und so den SAG überprüfen. 
Nützlich wären PSI Angaben für Gabel/Dämpfer bei meinem Gewicht.

Würd mich über ein paar Tips freuen. Komme am Wochenende vermutlich zur ersten Probefahrt.


----------



## Gyver (2. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Kero81 (6. Dezember 2015)

So, konnte heute die erste Fahrt machen. Passt auch soweit alles, nur in der Gabel is n bissl zu viel Luft. Hatte leider meine Pumpe vergessen...


----------



## xGonzillax (9. Dezember 2015)

Kero81 schrieb:


> So, konnte heute die erste Fahrt machen. Passt auch soweit alles, nur in der Gabel is n bissl zu viel Luft. Hatte leider meine Pumpe vergessen...



Wo biste denn da unterwegs wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (10. Dezember 2015)

In Trier im Weißhaus Wald auf der DH Strecke. =) Bist Du aus der Gegend?!


----------



## xGonzillax (11. Dezember 2015)

Nee aus dem Bergischen Land (Wuppertal). Sieht sehr nice aus bei Euch!


----------



## Willer82 (17. Dezember 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bringt doch mal eurer Erfahrungen mit unseren DH Bike hier ins Forum. Ev. kann ich daraus auch
> Erfahrungen ziehen. Ich möchte das nicht nur die Profis Erfahrungen einbringen.  Gruß Bodo



Kann mich Bikehero24 nur anschließen... In meinen Augen gibts nur 2 wirkliche Schwachpunkte (abgesehen vom Bikediscount ;-)) 
Das sind wie schon erwähnt die Kabelführung genau am Gabelanschlagpunkt (hab hier seit den ersten Tagen ne schöne Macke in der Gabel) und die Qualität des Lacks. Dieser blättert nämlich leider doch etwas zu leicht ab. Ansonsten super Gerät Bodo!


----------



## Willer82 (17. Dezember 2015)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Das war bei der Ankunft der Fall. Ich habe das gemacht (also den Kolben zurück gedrückt) da hat alles gepasst), hier ging die Bremsscheibe aber schon nicht in die Bremse. Das war nach dem Rücktransport nicht so (Problemloser Einbau). Und der Druckpunkt ist auch weiter vorn als Üblich. Das finde ich komisch, bei Luft im System müsste er ja eig. an den Lenker wandern.



Hi,
habe ein sehr ähnliches Problem wie Du. An meinem Swoop ist die Zee verbaut und seid kurzem habe ich das Problem, dass der Druckpunkt extrem wandert bzw. springt.
Und zwar so wie von Bikehero beschrieben vom Lenker weg! Fahre den Druckpunkt immer recht nah am Griff, jetzt ist es so, dass auf einmal der Druckpunkt ca. 2 cm weiter weg vom Griff ist. Eine Kurve später ist er plötzlich wieder an seiner normalen Position. Mehrfaches entlüften hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Was könnte das sein?! Jemand ne Idee?

Danke und Grüße
Kris


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Dezember 2015)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Kann mich Bikehero24 nur anschließen... In meinen Augen gibts nur 2 wirkliche Schwachpunkte (abgesehen vom Bikediscount ;-))
> Das sind wie schon erwähnt die Kabelführung genau am Gabelanschlagpunkt (hab hier seit den ersten Tagen ne schöne Macke in der Gabel) und die Qualität des Lacks. Dieser blättert nämlich leider doch etwas zu leicht ab. Ansonsten super Gerät Bodo!


Werde in den nächsten Tagen den Gabelanschlag des 200er am 210 Testen, sag euch Bescheid ob
es geht. Serien Rahmen sind Lack kein Pulver geht leider nicht anders.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bikehero24 (17. Dezember 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Werde in den nächsten Tagen den Gabelanschlag des 200er am 210 Testen, sag euch Bescheid ob
> es geht. Serien Rahmen sind Lack kein Pulver geht leider nicht anders.	Gruß Bodo



Das erleichtert dem Eloxierer seine Arbeit weniger Farbe zu entfernen

Meins wird zum Stealth bike (matt schwarz eloxiert)... Wenns soweit ist werde ich mal ein Bild posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feinkost (20. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand die Geodaten vom swoop 210 in L von 2014? Hab nun schon ewig gesucht und auch google bemüht. Bisher ohne Erfolg...
Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

hier die Daten vom Swoop 210 in L:




 

Schönen Sonntag noch, Andi


----------



## Feinkost (21. Dezember 2015)

@ Andi, vielen Dank


----------



## JoDHa (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,

ich wollte auch mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit meinen Swoop 210 9.0 (2015) teilen. Gekauft habe ich das Bike während der Halloween Aktion Ende Oktober im Megastore Bonn, da ich bei dem Preis einfach nicht wiederstehen konnte (Preis/Leistung).

Vor der ersten ausfahrt erledigte ich noch folgende Sachen:
1.  Sattelstütze gekürzt, für eine DH gerechte Sitzposition (vorher nicht möglich)
2.  Schaltzugaußenhülle und Innenzug getauscht, da zu kurz (leider in Bonn nicht gesehen)
3.  Bremshebelposition für mich angepasst

Bei der ersten Ausfahrt fiel mir direkt auf, dass das Fahrwerk viel zu hart für mich abgestimmt war, also musste die 450 Dämpferfeder gegen eine 350 (für meine 65kg passend) getauscht werden.

Beim Federtausch tauchten dann die ersten Probleme auf:
1.  Die Schrauben in den Dämpferbolzen waren so fest angezogen, dass ich Angst hatte die Schraubenkopfe zu zerstören (deutlich mehr als die empfohlenen 8 Nm).
2.  Nach dem lösen der Schrauben ließen sich die Dämpferbolzen nicht aus dem Rahmen/Wippe und dem Dämpfer ziehen.
3.  Der Dämpfer hatte Spiel in seiner unteren Aufnahme nach dem Wiedereinbau des Dämpfers.
4.  Knackender Steuersatz
Die drei ersten Probleme sind auf eine „Sache“ zurückzuführen, die viel zu großzügige Nutzung von Schraubensicherungslack. Zu viel Schraubensicherung auf dem Gewinde der Schrauben (Prob. 1) und komischerweise war auch *auf* dem Dämpferbolzen welcher (Prob. 2). Deshalb „klebte“ der Bolzen erst fest und wollte sich nicht lösen lassen.

Vor dem Wiedereinbau entfernte ich den Schraubensicherungslack von den Dämpferbolzen. Das hatte zu Folge, dass im Hinterbau Spiel zum Vorschein kam, weil die beiden Dreiecksplatten der Untern Dämpferaufnahme die Dämpferbuchse nicht axial einspannten. ->Deswegen hat sich das Radiale Spiel (zwischen Dämpferbuche und Dämpferbolzen) auf das Hinterbausystem übertragen (Prob. 3). Vorher hatte es kein Spiel, da das radiale Spiel zwischen Dämpferbuche und Bolzen durch den unvorsichtig genutzten Schraubensicherungslack „beseitigt“ wurde. Gelöst habe ich das Problem mit einer 0,1mm Passscheibe zwischen Dämpfer und Aufnahme. *Siehe Skizze!
 *

Bei der Fox 40 Float RC2 -> "Luft runter und fertig" dachte ich, aber mit dem einstellen des passenden Luftdrucks verringerte sich der nutzbare Federweg der Fox 40 drastisch (ca. 20mm). Als Problem wurde die zu harte Standard Titan Negativfeder ausgemacht. 180€ und eine Woche später kam die Gabel dann von Fox Deutschland wieder mit passender Blauer Negativfeder.

Der knackende Steuersatz (zu wenig Fett) wurde mit mehr Fett wieder zusammengebaut. Leider hatte es Radon bei dem Drehmoment der Fox 40 Steckachse auch nicht so genau (mit den 2,5 Nm) genommen, dadurch sieht der Innensechskant schon etwas mitgenommen aus…

Nun konnten eine weiter Ausfahrten in Angriff genommen werden. Mit passender Fahrwerkeinstellung und nicht mehr knackenden Steuersatz versteht sich.

Mfg Colin


----------



## JoDHa (28. Dezember 2015)

So weiter geht’s,

nach den „Anpassungsarbeiten“ war ich doch zugegebener Maßen schon etwas enttäuscht von Radon, da hatte ich mit meinen gebraucht gekauften DH weniger ärger.

Nun folgten an den Wochenenden ein paar Tage auf verschiedenen Trails bei mir in der Umgebung. Das Fahrverhalten vom Swoop’s… Ja da muss man nicht viel zu schreiben, da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern voll und ganz zu! *Super Hinterbau*!

Zwischenzeitlichen vielen mir noch zwei Sachen auf und zwar war auf den Ventilen der Schläuche keine Mutter aufgedreht, was doch sehr stört, wenn man den Luftdruck vom Reifen ändern will. Da ich aber noch von alten Schläuchen ein paar Muttern für die Ventile rumliegen hatte, war das Problem schnell gelöst. Zweitens wären da die Magura MT7 Bremsen, an sich super Teile, aber leider ist bei meiner VR Bremsen die Nase abgebrochen, die verhindert dass sich der Hebel sich komplett vom Lenker weg drücken lässt. Verwunderlich denn hatte mit dem Rad keinen Sturz oder ähnliches und hab es nie auf den Bremshebel  „abgelegt“, wieder eine Sache die von Werk aus schief gelaufen zu sein scheint, bzw. die ich in Bonn nicht direkt kontrolliert habe, schade.
 

Mitte Dezember habe ich mir von Easy Warp Lackschutzfolien für Rahmen und Gabel geholt (85€), damit diese lange schön bleiben. Zum Verkleben wurde das Rad einmal demontiert (einfacheres Reinigen und leichteres verkleben).

Beim Ausbau des Hinterrads fingen die Probleme erneut an, X-12 Steckachse fest ohne Ende und als ich sie dann gelöst hatte kam mir der O-Ring vom „Konus“ entgegen (an einer Stelle durchgerissen). Die Schraube vom Schaltauge zum Klemmen der Achse hatte ich vorher gelöst!


Das Lösen der Hinterbauschrauben (die Schwarzen) war auch wieder ein Akt, sie waren mit einen zu hohen Drehmoment angezogen worden (bei der Erstmontage) und *mal wieder* viel Schraubensicherungslack…

Nach dem aufbringen der Lackschutzfolie wollte ich das Rad dann über die Weihnachts-/Neujahrfeiertage wieder zusammenbauen. Naja daraus wird nichts, da mir gestern beim anschrauben der rechten Wippe aufgefallen ist, das der „Helicoil“ Gewindeeinsatz nicht richtig in den Rahmen reingeschraubt wurde. Somit blockiert die Schraube bevor die Wippe richtig am Rahmen angeschraubt ist. Ich hab mir dann nochmal die Schwarzen Hinterbauschrauben angeguckt und eine gefunden, wo der erste Gewindegang ab geschert ist. Da wurde beim Zusammenbau im Werk nicht aufgepasst. Der letzte Gang vom Gewindeeinsatz sitz nicht in der richtigen Gewinderille, sondern ein oder zwei weiter hinten, wodurch sich Steigung und der Gewindedurchmesser andern.
    

Beim späteren betrachten der HR-Nabe sah ich noch das jemand beim Verschrauben der Narbenachsen Endkappe nicht aufgepasst hat und diese zwei Kerben von einen abgerutschten Maulschlüssel hat, unschön.
 


Ich würde mich mal über ein Statement von Radon zu meinem Problem (aus diesem und den vorherigen Beitrag) mit dem Swoop freuen. Ich werde auch gucken das ich Radon noch direkt kontaktiere. Es kann ja nicht sein, das ein Neurad mehr Macken hat als ein gebrauchtes!

Mfg Colin


----------



## Willer82 (28. Dezember 2015)

Puh...ganz schön übel! Aber ein paar Sachen davon kommen mir schon bekannt vor.


----------



## DeadMeat (28. Dezember 2015)

Radon entwickelt die Räder am PC, lässt die Rahmen in Taiwan fertigen und die Endmontage von Cube in Deutschland durchführen.
Letztendlich war der Cube-Monteur der böse Bube, aber Radon sollte dort mal auf die Finger klopfen...


----------



## JoDHa (29. Dezember 2015)

Noch mal eine kleine Ergänzung,

und zwar hatte ich vor der ersten Fahrt bei mir Zuhause gemerkt, dass die Kurbel in axialer Richtung Spiel hat. Mit dem drehen am „Vorspannring“ von der e13-Krubel war dies dann weg. Erst dachte ich das bei der Kurbel bzw. Tretlagermontage was nicht richtig war, da ich das e13 System vorher nicht kannte. Eine kurze Internet Recherche half mir auf die Sprünge.

Desweitern hat sich durch eine falsche Einstellung der Kefü das Kettenblatt in den oberen Slider der Kettenführung gefressen.
 

Mfg Colin


----------



## ders (29. Dezember 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich ein paar Kratzer nicht schlimm und das Gejaule auf einem ziemlich hohen Niveau.
Es muss nun einmal zusammen gebaut werden und dabei ist es normal. 
Vor allem ist es ein Downhillbike, oder brauchst du es nur für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele?
Ich habe nur ein Problem, dass die Lagerschraube des rechten unteren Lagers nach ca. 1 Biketag schon locker ist. 
Trotz Loctide und dem richtigen Drehmoment. 
Das habe ich an meinem 210er Rahmen und mein Kumpel an seinem 190er Rahmen, da hat er gefühlt aber zwei Tage Zeit, bevor er nachbessern muss.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (29. Dezember 2015)

JoDHa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte auch mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit meinen Swoop 210 9.0 (2015) teilen. Gekauft habe ich das Bike während der Halloween Aktion Ende Oktober im Megastore Bonn, da ich bei dem Preis einfach nicht wiederstehen konnte (Preis/Leistung).
> 
> ...





JoDHa schrieb:


> So weiter geht’s,
> 
> nach den „Anpassungsarbeiten“ war ich doch zugegebener Maßen schon etwas enttäuscht von Radon, da hatte ich mit meinen gebraucht gekauften DH weniger ärger.
> 
> ...



Hi Colin,

ich verstehe deinen Unmut, da man mit einem Neurad definitiv ein einwandfreies Rad erwerben will - mir würde es persönlich nicht anders gehen. Mein Vorschlag: ich bespreche die Sache intern ab dem 4.1. (wenn wieder alle im Büro sind) und melde mich dann per PN bei Dir, Deal?

Gruß und frohen Rutsch,

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich ein paar Kratzer nicht schlimm und das Gejaule auf einem ziemlich hohen Niveau.
> Es muss nun einmal zusammen gebaut werden und dabei ist es normal.
> Vor allem ist es ein Downhillbike, oder brauchst du es nur für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele?
> Ich habe nur ein Problem, dass die Lagerschraube des rechten unteren Lagers nach ca. 1 Biketag schon locker ist.
> ...


Das mit der Schraube kann sein das im Gewinde immer noch Ölrückstände sind ev. mal mit Bremsenreiniger ausspülen. Das 12er Gewinde des DH Bikes kann auch bis zu 18Nm angezogen
werden.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Colin Habe deinen Bericht Gelesen sind einige Punkte die so nicht sein sollen, wir werden uns
mühe geben so was Abzustellen. Aber da sind auch einige Punkte die so nicht ok finde: Fahrwerk
hat eine Grundabstimmung die von 75-90 kg mit Race Amb. passt jeder der es anders haben will
muß es sich Anpassen. Sattelstütze muß man sich Anpassen. Schläuche würde ich immer ohne
die Überwurfmutter fahren da so der V. Einsatz bei einen verdrehen des Reifen nicht gleich Abreißt.
Muss da halt Sagen wenn du ein Bike beim Händler mit der gleichen Ausstattung und größeren
Nahmen gekauft hättest, Würde dieser dir gern diese Fehler beseitigen, da du bei ihn 7000,-€
gelassen hättest und er daran auch ein guten Anteil hat.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (29. Dezember 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das mit der Schraube kann sein das im Gewinde immer noch Ölrückstände sind ev. mal mit Bremsenreiniger ausspülen. Das 12er Gewinde des DH Bikes kann auch bis zu 18Nm angezogen
> werden.   Gruß Bodo


Danke dir, beim nächsten Mal werde ich es mit dem größeren Drehmoment testen!


----------



## JoDHa (29. Dezember 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> ich verstehe deinen Unmut, da man mit einem Neurad definitiv ein einwandfreies Rad erwerben will - mir würde es persönlich nicht anders gehen. Mein Vorschlag: ich bespreche die Sache intern ab dem 4.1. (wenn wieder alle im Büro sind) und melde mich dann per PN bei Dir, Deal?
> 
> ...



Hallo Andi,

danke für die schelle Antwort, dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an, Deal!




BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Colin Habe deinen Bericht Gelesen sind einige Punkte die so nicht sein sollen, wir werden uns
> mühe geben so was Abzustellen. Aber da sind auch einige Punkte die so nicht ok finde: Fahrwerk
> hat eine Grundabstimmung die von 75-90 kg mit Race Amb. passt jeder der es anders haben will
> muß es sich Anpassen. Sattelstütze muß man sich Anpassen. Schläuche würde ich immer ohne
> ...



Hallo Bodo,

das mit der Sattelstütze und der Fahrwerksabstimmung scheint etwas anderes rüber gekommen zu sein als ich wollte. Mir ist/war klar, dass das individuell vom Käufer angepasst werden muss (nach den eigenen Vorlieben). Ich wollte es nur rein informell im Erfahrungsbericht drin stehen haben *ohne* eine Wertung meinerseits.

Den von dir Aufgeführten Grund für das Fehlen der Überwurfmutter war mir vorher nicht bekannt bzw. geläufig. Mit deiner Begründung macht das Fehlen dann wieder Sinn.


euch beiden einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr
Mfg Colin


----------



## JoDHa (29. Dezember 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich ein paar Kratzer nicht schlimm und das Gejaule auf einem ziemlich hohen Niveau.
> Es muss nun einmal zusammen gebaut werden und dabei ist es normal.
> Vor allem ist es ein Downhillbike, oder brauchst du es nur für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele?
> Ich habe nur ein Problem, dass die Lagerschraube des rechten unteren Lagers nach ca. 1 Biketag schon locker ist.
> ...



Nein das Bike wird nicht für Fahrten zur Eisdiele genutzt sondern auf entsprechenden Trails.

Wären es nur Kratzer von der Kette gewesen, hätte ich mich das nicht weiter gestört, aber der obere Slider war so tief eingestellt, dass die Zähne vom Kettenblatt dran geschliffen haben. Vielleicht ist es auf den folgenden Bildern besser zu erkennen was ich damit meine/meinte.



Mfg Colin


----------



## Fijure (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen.

Kurze Frage, mir ist an meinem Swoop 210 7.0 von der Zugbefestigung eine Schraube fliegen gegangen. 
Hätte gerne die gleiche wieder.
Haben die Schrauben ein spezielles Maß oder Gewindesteigung? Bekommt man sowas auch im Megastore oder lieber im Baumarkt umschauen?





Danke!


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Januar 2016)

Die Schraube ist M5x15 oder 20 mit Impus Flachkopf.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Willer82 (4. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Werde in den nächsten Tagen den Gabelanschlag des 200er am 210 Testen, sag euch Bescheid ob
> es geht. Serien Rahmen sind Lack kein Pulver geht leider nicht anders.	Gruß Bodo



Hi Bodo,

ist bei der Gabelanschlaggeschichte was rausgekommen? Kann man da was am 210 ändern? 

Finde es mega geil das Fischi jetzt auch ein Swoop fährt 

Grüße
Kris


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Januar 2016)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Hi Bodo,
> 
> ist bei der Gabelanschlaggeschichte was rausgekommen? Kann man da was am 210 ändern?
> 
> ...


Konnte ich da noch nicht , das Radon Team war im Umzugsstress, sollte aber gehen. Wie haben
mal 100 Satz Bestellt aber 12 Wochen Lieferzeit.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (5. Januar 2016)

Moin! Bekommt man die Anschläge dann über H&S?


----------



## burgerkf (24. Januar 2016)

Danke für die hilfreichen Empfehlungen.

In der nächsten Saison würde ich sehr gern ein Radon Swoop 210 fahren. Leider gibt es sehr unfähige Radon Händler, der auch oben erwähnt wurde, die meinem Vorhaben im Weg stehen.
Gibt es hier in dem Thread jemanden in oder in der Nähe von Bonn?


----------



## Bikehero24 (24. Januar 2016)

burgerkf schrieb:


> Danke für die hilfreichen Empfehlungen.
> 
> In der nächsten Saison würde ich sehr gern ein Radon Swoop 210 fahren. Leider gibt es sehr unfähige Radon Händler, der auch oben erwähnt wurde, die meinem Vorhaben im Weg stehen.
> Gibt es hier in dem Thread jemanden in oder in der Nähe von Bonn?



Em Radon ist Versender?? gibt soweit ich weiß nur den Megastore und die Partnershops vertreiben nicht.


----------



## Bikehero24 (25. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Konnte ich da noch nicht , das Radon Team war im Umzugsstress, sollte aber gehen. Wie haben
> mal 100 Satz Bestellt aber 12 Wochen Lieferzeit.   Gruß Bodo



Würde mich auch interessieren... Die erste Schramme in der Boxxer steht zwar noch aus aber hätte ja gern, dass das auch so bleibt


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2016)

Bikehero24 schrieb:


> Em Radon ist Versender?? gibt soweit ich weiß nur den Megastore und die Partnershops vertreiben nicht.



Hallo,

genau so ist es ;-) Wir verkaufen unserer Bikes im Direktvertrieb und nicht über Händler. Es gibt 3 unterschiedliche Wege ein Radon Bike zu kaufen: 1.Bestellung über den Onlineshop: www.bike-discount.de, 2. Kauf im Megastore Bonn: Auf dem Kirchbüchel 6, 53127 Bonn, 3. Bestellung über einen Radon Service Partner.

Weitere Infos hierzu findet ihr auf unserer Homepage unter: http://www.radon-bikes.de/ueber-uns/drei-wege-zu-deinem-Radon

Viele Grüße

Lena


----------



## Willer82 (26. Januar 2016)

4. Gebraucht kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (26. Januar 2016)

Willer82 schrieb:


> 4. Gebraucht kaufen


Dieses Bike wurde dann aber bereits auch einmal über Weg 1-3 verkauft


----------



## Willer82 (26. Januar 2016)

Stimmt


----------



## sportistmord (16. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Ich hab da mal ne Frage zum Grundsetup, ich hab das 210er 9.0 mit 40er FOX Fukushima und dem DHX RC4.

Wenn ich aus ca 50cm ins Flat droppe ist die Gabel irgendwo bei 10cm +/- ,  der Dämpfer aber ganz durch obwohl der Sag nur ca 2cm an der Kolbenstange hat. Also eher was für die Druckstufe, daher mal die Frage nach der Grundeinstellung. Das dicke blaue Rad zum Durchschlagsschutz war ganz offen und der Druck darin ca 150Psi.
Wie gesagt, der Sag ist ok, Hinterbau wippt nicht, fühlt sich suuper creamig an, nur rauscht er durch.
Ich wiege 89kg, verbaut ist ne 450er Feder.

Danke und Gruß, Michael


----------



## stramm (16. Februar 2016)

Hi, du könntest das große blaue Rad weiter reindrehen um das Volumen zu reduzieren und die Endprogression zu erhöhen. Aber den Druck nach dem Verstellen nochmals kontrollieren ggf. wieder auf 150 ablassen. 
Oder du versuchst mal ob dir die Highspeeddämpfung den Erfolg bringt, wird allerdings dann auch im harten Gelände ruppiger.

Ich habe übrigens bei 90Kg ne 500er Feder drin und kann mich selbst mit offener Dämpfung an keinen Durchschlag erinnern.
Ciao, Michael.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Februar 2016)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, du könntest das große blaue Rad weiter reindrehen um das Volumen zu reduzieren und die Endprogression zu erhöhen. Aber den Druck nach dem Verstellen nochmals kontrollieren ggf. wieder auf 150 ablassen.
> Oder du versuchst mal ob dir die Highspeeddämpfung den Erfolg bringt, wird allerdings dann auch im harten Gelände ruppiger.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens bei 90Kg ne 500er Feder drin und kann mich selbst mit offener Dämpfung an keinen Durchschlag erinnern.
> Ciao, Michael.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Februar 2016)

stramm schrieb:


> Hi, du könntest das große blaue Rad weiter reindrehen um das Volumen zu reduzieren und die Endprogression zu erhöhen. Aber den Druck nach dem Verstellen nochmals kontrollieren ggf. wieder auf 150 ablassen.
> Oder du versuchst mal ob dir die Highspeeddämpfung den Erfolg bringt, wird allerdings dann auch im harten Gelände ruppiger.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens bei 90Kg ne 500er Feder drin und kann mich selbst mit offener Dämpfung an keinen Durchschlag erinnern.
> Ciao, Michael.


Die Feder ist von 75-90Kg. Fahrfertig also ev. eine 500er zu Empfehlen, Die Kammer zu verändern über das Blaue Rad ist nicht sehr sinnvoll
da man damit bei den Dämpfer das Ansprechverhalten verschlechtert ev. Highspeedd.


----------



## sportistmord (17. Februar 2016)

Hallo
Danke erstmal für die Antwort, sollte das dicke blaue Rad also der Durchschlagschutz am besten ganz offen sein?
OK, probiere ich mal ne 500er und berichte.
Gruß, Michael


----------



## Nukem49 (15. März 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Konnte ich da noch nicht , das Radon Team war im Umzugsstress, sollte aber gehen. Wie haben
> mal 100 Satz Bestellt aber 12 Wochen Lieferzeit.   Gruß Bodo



Gibt es mittlerweile Neuigkeiten von den Gabelanschlägen?


----------



## sebi1000 (15. März 2016)

Ich kann kurz zu den gabelanschlägen am swoop 200 berichten. Haben mir ohne die original 40 Anschlagpuffer eine Macke ins Standrohr geschlagen, da dass Gummi zu weich ist und die Gabel auf die Schraube durchgeht. 
Daher mein Tip, nicht nur diese R-Anschläge nutzen. 

Gesendet von meinem T03 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nukem49 (15. März 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich würde dann beides benutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red_bull_rider (21. März 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

hab letztens beim Lager-Check meines Swoop 210 7.0 (2014) ebenfalls etwas bemerkt und wollte da mal nach eurer Meinung dazu fragen.

Und zwar steht der Hinterbau meines Swoops ebenfalls wie bei einem Vorredner unter seitlicher Spannung.
Anbei drei Bilder die das verdeutlichen sollen.


 
Verbindung Wippe - Sitzstreben

 
Bei dem Horstlink-Lager (Antriebseite) haben sich sogar durch die Belastung die Lager SELBSTSTÄNDIG gemacht und leicht nach innen verschoben.

Das Bike ist bislang 1,5 Saisonen gefahren worden ... in Summe ca. 18-20 Tage im Bikepark und hab es nicht unbedingt geschont ;-)

Kann ich die Lager mithilfe zweier Beilagscheiben und einem Schraubstock wieder an ihren ursprünglichen Platz zurückbefördern und bedenkenlos die nächste Saison angehen?
Oder sollte da mit der Service / Reklamationsabteilung von Radon Kontakt aufgenommen werden?
Ist dies nach dem Zeitraum von fast 2 Jahren noch gedeckt?

Habe da nämlich schon ziemliche Bedenken wenn ich in nächster Zeit so rumfahre ... nicht dass es mir eines Tages den Hinterbau zerfetzt ... und ich dann einen entsprechenden Abflug mache.

Danke und LG


----------



## JansonJanson (26. März 2016)

Servus Leutz, 

kurze Frage zum Grundsetup Swoop Team 200 - Dämpfer DHX2 - Gewicht komplett in Montour ca. 100kg - Federhärte? 
Von Haus aus die 400er reicht vorne und hinten nicht - 500er oder 525er ? 

Will ungern mal einfach "testen" bei einer Feder die 180€ kostet ... bähhhhh


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. März 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Servus Leutz,
> 
> kurze Frage zum Grundsetup Swoop Team 200 - Dämpfer DHX2 - Gewicht komplett in Montour ca. 100kg - Federhärte?
> Von Haus aus die 400er reicht vorne und hinten nicht - 500er oder 525er ?
> ...


Evo Feder 475 oder weich 450 .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## mmadlener (31. März 2016)

Hallo Bodo, ich habe ein Radon Swoop 210 von 2015. Kannst du mir bitte die Dämpfereinbaulänge und Federmaße sagen? Es ist eine 450ger Feder verbaut, ich habe nur 55Kg und finde die ist zu hart. Was würdest du empfehlen?
Danke
Marcel


----------



## ders (31. März 2016)

mmadlener schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo, ich habe ein Radon Swoop 210 von 2015. Kannst du mir bitte die Dämpfereinbaulänge und Federmaße sagen? Es ist eine 450ger Feder verbaut, ich habe nur 55Kg und finde die ist zu hart. Was würdest du empfehlen?
> Danke
> Marcel


241mm EBL. 
http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
Ich würde dir eher zu einem Luft-Dämpfer raten. Der Calculator zeigt eine 255er Feder an.

lg


----------



## mmadlener (31. März 2016)

Danke für die Rasche Antwort. Ich will mir keinen neuen Dämpfer kaufen, habe das Bike gerade neu gekauft ;-).
Was ist der Wheel Travel? Kannst du mir das noch sagen? Danke


----------



## ders (31. März 2016)

mmadlener schrieb:


> Danke für die Rasche Antwort. Ich will mir keinen neuen Dämpfer kaufen, habe das Bike gerade neu gekauft ;-).
> Was ist der Wheel Travel? Kannst du mir das noch sagen? Danke


Der Weg, den dein Hinterrad maximal einfedern kann. Bei nem 210er ca. 210mm. In Inch ca. 8,2.

lg


----------



## mmadlener (31. März 2016)

Ah super. Vielen Dank. langsam komme ich mit 
und was für eine Feder brauche ich jetzt bei dem Einbaumaß von 241? eine 216mm oder 222mm Feder?
Danke


----------



## ders (31. März 2016)

Nur ein Beispiel:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Stahlfeder-fuer-Kage-Vivid-240-mm-p37183/

Dort sehen sie bis 200lbs runter und laut TFTuned benötigst du eine 225er.
Bisher waren die Empfehlungen von Radon hier im Forum für meinen Geschmack immer recht hart. Ich würde es so nicht fahren. TFTunes gibt meiner Meinung nach einen "besseren" Wert an. Du musst schauen, ob der SAG stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmadlener (31. März 2016)

Danke, ich bräuchte so wie ich das sehe eine von denen.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-fuer-DHX-216-222-mm-Van-R-216-222-mm-p22651/

aber 216 oder 222?


----------



## ders (31. März 2016)

mmadlener schrieb:


> Danke, ich bräuchte so wie ich das sehe eine von denen.
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...-fuer-DHX-216-222-mm-Van-R-216-222-mm-p22651/
> 
> aber 216 oder 222?


Nur ein Beispiel:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/RockShox/Stahlfeder-fuer-Kage-Vivid-240-mm-p37183/

Du brauchst eine für 241.
Dort sehen sie bis 200lbs runter und laut TFTuned benötigst du eine 225er.
Bisher waren die Empfehlungen von Radon hier im Forum für meinen Geschmack immer recht hart. Ich würde es so nicht fahren. TFTunes gibt meiner Meinung nach einen "besseren" Wert an. Du musst schauen, ob der SAG stimmt.
Ich denke mit einer 250er liegst du richtig. 55kg + Klamotten.


----------



## mmadlener (31. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. in dem Fall wär die die Richtige in 250 Härte.
Das passt dann schon, Ausrüstung habe ich ja auch noch an 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Stahlfeder-fuer-DHX-241-mm-Van-R-241-mm-p19783/


----------



## ders (31. März 2016)

mmadlener schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung. in dem Fall wär die die Richtige in 250 Härte.
> Das passt dann schon, Ausrüstung habe ich ja auch noch an
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Stahlfeder-fuer-DHX-241-mm-Van-R-241-mm-p19783/


Ja, wenn sie für deinen Dämpfer past ist das die richtige.


----------



## mmadlener (31. März 2016)

ja ich denke schon, ich habe einen DHX RC4 Dämpfer.

Danke


----------



## ders (31. März 2016)

red_bull_rider schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> hab letztens beim Lager-Check meines Swoop 210 7.0 (2014) ebenfalls etwas bemerkt und wollte da mal nach eurer Meinung dazu fragen.
> 
> ...


In meinen Augen sieht das nicht so toll aus. Gibt es irgendwo risse, oder Stress-Markierungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moparisti (31. März 2016)

Hallo,
Hat jemand Interesse an nem Swoop 200 Team Rahmen inkl Dämpfer nagelneu Größe L?
Angebot bitte per PM


----------



## sportistmord (3. April 2016)

Hallo
Nachdem gestern die neue Saison eingeleitet wurde habe ich mein Swoop 210 endlich mal artgerecht bewegt, Wahnsinn das Teil, voll das Bügeleisen, hat meine Erwartungen mehr als übertroffen. Das Bike verschiebt die Grenzen.
Leider hat´s jetzt ein Problemchen und zwar hat sich die Schraube vom Hauptlager rausgedreht, natürlich auf der Antriebsseite und jetzt frage ich mich wie wird die Schraube bleibend montiert? Drehmoment ? Loctite?
Weis das jemand? 

Danke und Gruß, Michael


----------



## Marci95 (4. April 2016)

Hey hey,

war gestern in Wildbad und mein Hinterbau hat richtig übel angefangen zu knacken, habe dann den Dämpfer ausgebaut, alles sauber gemacht und gefettet, danach lief der Hinterbau eine Abfahrt lang wieder richtig sauber und es hat nichts geknackt.
Bei der nachfolgenden Abfahrt ging es wieder los und ich habe zusätzlich noch spiel im Hinterbau bekommen, hatte die Schrauben mit 12 Nm angezogen, da auf dem Rahmen und im Internet keine Angaben zu finden waren.
Also das ganze spiel nochmal und diesmal habe ich die Schrauben richtig angeknallt (War auch kein Loctite drauf), jetzt ist Ruhe und die Sache hält, trotzdem gefällt mir das nicht.
Kann mir jemand die Drehmomente für die Dämpferpolzen nennen?
Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bolzen minimal unterschiedlich sind, von der Auflagefläche gleich, aber die Köpfe sind von der Dicke leicht unterschiedlich, welcher kommt oben und welcher unten rein, nicht dass da das Problem liegt?

Gruß
Marci


----------



## Marci95 (4. April 2016)

red_bull_rider schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> hab letztens beim Lager-Check meines Swoop 210 7.0 (2014) ebenfalls etwas bemerkt und wollte da mal nach eurer Meinung dazu fragen.
> 
> ...



Hey red_bull_rider,

ich denke ich bin der Vorredner den du meinst.
Kann dir nur sagen versuch die Kiste noch einzuschicken, bei mir haben sie es getauscht und sie meinten der Rahmen war falsch geschweist.

Gruß
Marci


----------



## red_bull_rider (4. April 2016)

Hi Marci,

ja genau ... Mit dem vorredner warst du gemeint.
Das mit dem zurücksenden ist so eine sache, wenn das bike mal 2 saisonen alt ist ...
Vielleicht hat ja jemand mit dem radon support erfahrung, ob das in so einem fall möglich wäre?
Ein Kumpel von mir meinte außerdem, dass der hinterbau sowieso auf ganz andere belastungen ausgelegt sei, wie so eine seitliche spannung.

Daher die Frage an Bodo Probst: Kann ich den Rahmen jetzt noch reklamieren, bzw. würde der Rahmen das auf lange sicht noch mitmachen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. April 2016)

red_bull_rider schrieb:


> Hi Marci,
> 
> ja genau ... Mit dem vorredner warst du gemeint.
> Das mit dem zurücksenden ist so eine sache, wenn das bike mal 2 saisonen alt ist ...
> ...



Hi,

kontaktiere doch bitte direkt den Support um die Fragen zu klären: 02225/8888132 oder per Mail an: [email protected] 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## kultsonic (4. April 2016)

hi! hab seit Feb 2016 auch das Swoop und würde gerne ein Datenblatt haben. Wo die Drehmomente drin sind oder die Rahmendaten, wie Einbau tiefen usw. 
danke


----------



## DeadMeat (5. April 2016)

Die Drehmomente sind bei Radon auf der Homepage:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/
Und was meinst du mit Einbautiefen?


----------



## kultsonic (5. April 2016)

Danke DeadMeat und meinte die Einbaubreite hinten für die Steckachse und das Tretlager usw.


----------



## DeadMeat (5. April 2016)

kultsonic schrieb:


> Danke DeadMeat und meinte die Einbaubreite hinten für die Steckachse und das Tretlager usw.


Gerne.
Also das Swoop 210 hat eine Tretlagergehäuse von 83mm und eine X-12 Hinterradachse von 157mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kultsonic (16. April 2016)

@DeadMeat noch eine Frage. welcher LRS wurde eigentlich verbaut? Auf dem 9.0. ! das ist alles was ich habe Spank Spike EVO 20mm/157, aber welches exakte .. danke


----------



## DeadMeat (16. April 2016)

kultsonic schrieb:


> @DeadMeat noch eine Frage. welcher LRS wurde eigentlich verbaut? Auf dem 9.0. ! das ist alles was ich habe Spank Spike EVO 20mm/157, aber welches exakte .. danke


Also auf meinem 7.0er waren die "Spank Spike Race 28 EVO" verbaut. Sind bei dir wohl die gleichen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-210-9.0-419722
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Spank-Spike-Race28-Wheelset-tested-2013.html
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/14/fahrbericht-spank-spike-race-28evo-laufradsatz-im-test/
Sind eigenlich gute Räder. Stabil und nicht zu schwer.


----------



## Rumpelchen (24. April 2016)

Habe das gleiche Problem wie bei meinen 2 Vorredner mit dem Hinterbau.
Mein Bike ist allerdings nicht viel gefahren worden. Trotzdem ist dort irgendetwas total auf Spannung.

Nehme Morgen Kontakt mit dem Support bei Radon auf. Ich berichte wieder.

LG Flo


----------



## Swooprider24 (26. April 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem wie bei meinen 2 Vorredner mit dem Hinterbau.
> Mein Bike ist allerdings nicht viel gefahren worden. Trotzdem ist dort irgendetwas total auf Spannung.
> 
> Nehme Morgen Kontakt mit dem Support bei Radon auf. Ich berichte wieder.
> ...


Da hätte ich schiss, dass mir die Lagerbolzen weg fliegen. Sieht bei meinem Swoop nicht so aus. 
Entweder ist der Hinterbau krumm oder die Lagerpunkte am Sattelrohr sind schief angeschweißt.

viel Glück mit dem Support


----------



## ders (3. Juni 2016)

sportistmord schrieb:


> Hallo
> Nachdem gestern die neue Saison eingeleitet wurde habe ich mein Swoop 210 endlich mal artgerecht bewegt, Wahnsinn das Teil, voll das Bügeleisen, hat meine Erwartungen mehr als übertroffen. Das Bike verschiebt die Grenzen.
> Leider hat´s jetzt ein Problemchen und zwar hat sich die Schraube vom Hauptlager rausgedreht, natürlich auf der Antriebsseite und jetzt frage ich mich wie wird die Schraube bleibend montiert? Drehmoment ? Loctite?
> Weis das jemand?
> ...


Ich sehe hier drauf noch keine Antwort.
Bei mir und meinem Kumpel hatten wir dieses Problem in der Vergangenheit auch. 
Haben die Schraube und das Gewinde gesäubert und entfettet. Dann mit Loctite Mittelfest bestrichen und dann mit 13NM festgezogen.
Ds hält seit ungefähr einer Saison.

lg


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juni 2016)

ich bau es gar nicht erst auseinander, nichts desto trotz finde ich die Verarbeitung unterirdisch. Andererseits bei einem DHler von 2000 talern kann man natürlich kein highend Produkt erwarten


----------



## dek (3. Juni 2016)

Naja, es gab / gibt ja auch teurere Versionen des Bikes bei denen sich aber der Rahmen nicht von den günstigen unterscheidet, oder?


----------



## Rumpelchen (3. Juni 2016)

Ich habe 3400 euro gezahlt.
RAHMEN ist verzogen siehe Foto ein paar Beiträge vorher!

Anderer Fall aus dem Thread hier (auf Seite 8) hatte das gleiche Problem das der Rahmen nicht spannungsfrei passte.

Nachdem er die Reklamationsabteilung kontaktierte und seinen Rahmen eingeschickt hatte wurde der Hauptrahmen getauscht.

Mein Rahmen ist genau SO wie auf dem Foto und angeblich in Ordnung.

Zitiere das e-mail protokoll von radon und cube welches mir ausgedruckt wurde.

''Hallo... , der Rahmen wurde durch die Qs überprüft, es liegt kein Mangel vor. Wie schon unten im Ticket erwähnt, kommt es beim lösen der Schraubverbindungen zu einem Versatz des Hinterbaus bedingt durch die Schraub- und Schweißverbindungen, dies stellt jedoch keinen Mangel am Rahmen dar und ist beim verschrauben behoben. Wir senden Euch das Rad zu unserer Entlasstung zurück.
Gruss ..... ''

Ich werde das Bike nun vermessen lassen um zu sehen ob wirklich kein Mangel vorliegt.
Wenn ein Mangel vorliegt gebe ich die Sache sofort an meinen Anwalt weiter.

Radon wollte mir noch das Vermessungsprotokoll zukommen lassen. Bekommen sie aber nicht hin seit gut 1 Woche!!!
Ich lass es jetzt drauf ankommen so lasse ich mich nicht abfertigen.

Lg
Rumpelchen


----------



## Langenfelder (3. Juni 2016)

wenn die das zugeben würgen können die doch gleich alle Rahmen austauschen, 3400 ist ne ansage da erwarte ich doch schon das so was nicht passiert. Wenn die Geo nicht so geil währ hätte ich die karre schon dem verwertet. Ich hoffe nur das das  einer von Radon lies ( glaub ich aber nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (3. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr euch mal erkundigt ob so ein Versatz auch bei anderen Marken vorkommt wenn man den Hinterbau löst?! Ich kenn mich da nicht aus, aber vll. ist das ja wirklich normal?!


----------



## Rumpelchen (3. Juni 2016)

Solch ein Versatz ist nicht normal. Habe schon mit anderen Herstellern gesprochen.
Habe instgesamt 2 radons. Bei dem anderen passt es gut zusammen. Bei meinem Swoop habe ich probleme die Schraube ohne das Gewinde kaputt zu machen, rein zu schrauben.

An meinem 3 Bike passt auch alles vernünftig zusammen.

Laut Aussage des Radons Mitarbeiter zu mir.

''Ich kann dir gerne mehrere Rahmen zeigen wo es nicht spannungsfrei zusammen passt''

Auf diese aussage gebe ich gar nix.
Alleine sowas einem Kunden an den Kopf zu werfen ist maßlose Unverschämtheit!!!!

Fuer mich ziehe ich einen Entschluss daraus. Unzwar, das Radon wahrscheinlich schlecht/falsch geschweißte Rahmen verkaufen. Irgendwoher muss der Preis ja kommen!!!


----------



## Kero81 (3. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt, bin da nicht der fachmann aber iwie kann ich ( oder besser will ich) mir nicht vorstellen das die absichtlich fehlerhafte Rahmen verkaufen.


----------



## baude (4. Juni 2016)

Genauso sieht es bei meinem swoop 175 ( leider aus 2014) auch aus. Habe jetzt auch schon mal eine Mail mit Bildern an Radon verschickt und warte auf Antwort. Mir ist es nur leider erst recht spät aufgefallen. Der Lagersitz an der Wippe hat gelitten und dadurch das da das Lager locker gesessen hat, hat der hinterbau zusammen gepasst. jetzt hat es aber an der stelle geknackt und ich bin dem auf den grund gegangen.. Fressen sich bei euch auch die Buchsen in die Wippe?

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pt9i7ls8ygd67fh/20160530_115507.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3avs0yv8irolqba/20160530_115349.jpg?dl=0


----------



## dek (4. Juni 2016)

Mein 200er (2016) hat es auch. Bilder sind im Swoop 200 Threal.


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juni 2016)

Hey,
ich hab jetzt n bissl im Netz nach gesucht aber nix gefunden. =( Der DHX RC4 aus dem Swoop 210 9.0 hat die Maße 216x63,5mm oder?! Der Innendurchmesser der Feder beträgt 35,5mm?!
Sollte jmd sogar nen Link zu nem Shop haben, der die Feder auch sogar noch vorrätig hat wäre ich extrem Dankbar! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (4. Juni 2016)

Das Swoop wird mind. 222mm haben. Vielleicht auch 241!


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juni 2016)

Meh... steht das auf der Feder drauf oder auf dem Dämpfer? Ich bin leider im Mom. nicht zuhause, sonst würde ich ja gucken gehen. =(


----------



## Thiel (4. Juni 2016)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-200-team-465560/wg_id-17032


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juni 2016)

Thiel?!  WAS soll ich denn jetzt mit dem Link zum 200 Team?! Ne Antwort auf meine Fragen is da nich zu finden.


----------



## Thiel (4. Juni 2016)

Das ist doch der selbe Rahmen oder nicht ? Wenn ja, kommst du vielleicht noch drauf.


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juni 2016)

Schatzi, ich bin nur Mobil online. Falls ich es nicht checke liegts ganz bestimmt am Handy.  Nu sag schon, oder gib mir wenigstens nen Tipp. 

241x76mm!!! Oh Gott, ich hasse es mitm Handy zu Browsen. 

DANKE Thiel


----------



## kultsonic (5. Juni 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier drauf noch keine Antwort.
> Bei mir und meinem Kumpel hatten wir dieses Problem in der Vergangenheit auch.
> Haben die Schraube und das Gewinde gesäubert und entfettet. Dann mit Loctite Mittelfest bestrichen und dann mit 13NM festgezogen.
> Ds hält seit ungefähr einer Saison.
> ...


@BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes 
Hi Bodo und Team, Vielleicht könnt ihr hier mal schauen und Antworten. ich habe im Februar mir das 210 9.0 gekauft und konnte es leider noch nicht fahren, da ich verletzt und dann auf Geschäftsreisen war. nun habe ich aber bedenken das die Pisten runter zujagen, wenn es diese Probleme gibt. oder hab ihr das gelöst? 
Gruß
Theo


----------



## Thiel (5. Juni 2016)

Was erhoffst du dir ? Das Sie dir garantieren, das an deinem Bike alle Verschraubungen fest sitzen ? Wie soll das gehen ?
Nach dem lesen durch dieses Forum, würde ich sagen, solltest du schon eine Kontrolle durchführen.
Unabhängig von den Problemfällen die hier aufgetaucht sind, sollte man das immer machen.


----------



## Gyver (5. Juni 2016)

Kurze Frage: Lenkerklemmung beim 210er von 2015 ist 35mm oder?


----------



## Kero81 (5. Juni 2016)

Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kultsonic (6. Juni 2016)

Thiel schrieb:


> Was erhoffst du dir ? Das Sie dir garantieren, das an deinem Bike alle Verschraubungen fest sitzen ? Wie soll das gehen ?
> Nach dem lesen durch dieses Forum, würde ich sagen, solltest du schon eine Kontrolle durchführen.
> Unabhängig von den Problemfällen die hier aufgetaucht sind, sollte man das immer machen.



schon klar das ich für die Verschraubung selber mitverantwortlich bin, aber geht ja auch um die Verspannung


----------



## ders (6. Juni 2016)

kultsonic schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST @Radon-Bikes
> Hi Bodo und Team, Vielleicht könnt ihr hier mal schauen und Antworten. ich habe im Februar mir das 210 9.0 gekauft und konnte es leider noch nicht fahren, da ich verletzt und dann auf Geschäftsreisen war. nun habe ich aber bedenken das die Pisten runter zujagen, wenn es diese Probleme gibt. oder hab ihr das gelöst?
> Gruß
> Theo


Das musst du selber checken, ist ja auch keine "Herzoperation". Kettenblatt und KeFü ab und dann kommst du da sehr gut ran.
Drehmomentschlüssel mit dem passenden Aufsatz laden und "ab dafür". Werkzeug sollte jeder haben, da mMn. an MTBs regelmäßig kontrolliert und nachgezogen werden sollte.


----------



## ders (6. Juni 2016)

kultsonic schrieb:


> schon klar das ich für die Verschraubung selber mitverantwortlich bin, aber geht ja auch um die Verspannung


Dann musst du das auch schreiben und nicht einen inhaltlich "falschen" Post zitieren


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. Juni 2016)

Rumpelchen schrieb:


> Habe das gleiche Problem wie bei meinen 2 Vorredner mit dem Hinterbau.
> Mein Bike ist allerdings nicht viel gefahren worden. Trotzdem ist dort irgendetwas total auf Spannung.
> 
> Nehme Morgen Kontakt mit dem Support bei Radon auf. Ich berichte wieder.
> ...


Glaube der Fehler ist im Lagersitz der mittleren Lager des Hebels. Ev. sitzt das Lager nicht am Anschlag oder es wurde Unsauber Eingepr..
Aber ich finde es Toll was ihr von euren eigenen Bikes haltet. Wenn ständig die Super Billigen Rahmen hier alle 5 Minuten brechen würden
ok. Aber wenn man jemand was günstig Verkauft muss es Schrott sein oder wie seht ihr das.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (6. Juni 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Glaube der Fehler ist im Lagersitz der mittleren Lager des Hebels. Ev. sitzt das Lager nicht am Anschlag oder es wurde Unsauber Eingepr..
> Aber ich finde es Toll was ihr von euren eigenen Bikes haltet. Wenn ständig die Super Billigen Rahmen hier alle 5 Minuten brechen würden
> ok. Aber wenn man jemand was günstig Verkauft muss es Schrott sein oder wie seht ihr das.  Gruß Bodo


also ich halte von meinem Swoop viel, mein treuer Begleiter. Ich teile auch die Meinungen nicht immer. In meinen Augen muss man, ob teuer oder günstig, immer eigene Kraft und Arbeitszeit in die Bikes stecken. Wer ordentlich ballert muss auch ordentlich schrauben. Es ist halt ein wartungsintensives Hobby. Deswegen ist es meiner Meinung nach völlig okay und gar nicht schlimm, dass hier und da mal eine Schraube lose ist.
Und ein vom Händler oder Hersteller aufgerufener hoher Preis ist noch lange kein Indikator für gute, oder bessere Qualität.


----------



## kultsonic (6. Juni 2016)

@BODOPROBST, nicht alle schimpfen über Radon, ich wollte nur wissen wie ich es sehen kann, bevor ich nach Winterberg und Saalbach mit in die Tiefen stürze.
@ders, danke dir, dann schaue ich es mir am WE an.


----------



## Swooprider24 (10. Juni 2016)

ders schrieb:


> also ich halte von meinem Swoop viel, mein treuer Begleiter. Ich teile auch die Meinungen nicht immer. In meinen Augen muss man, ob teuer oder günstig, immer eigene Kraft und Arbeitszeit in die Bikes stecken. Wer ordentlich ballert muss auch ordentlich schrauben. Es ist halt ein wartungsintensives Hobby. Deswegen ist es meiner Meinung nach völlig okay und gar nicht schlimm, dass hier und da mal eine Schraube lose ist.
> Und ein vom Händler oder Hersteller aufgerufener hoher Preis ist noch lange kein Indikator für gute, oder bessere Qualität.


Bezüglich Preis/Qualität... ein Bsp.: Das Trek Session 9.9 eines Kumpels... Dort löst sich regelmäßig ein Flickchip am Hinterbau. Ist halt so bei dem ganzen Gerappel. Wir fahren halt downhill und das ist eig. Gift fürs Material... und solange der Rahmen nicht vom anschauen bricht, brauchste nicht über schlechte Qualität sprechen...

Ich kann ders nur zustimmen...

@Bodo Das Swoop ist und bleibt ein richtig gutes bike!!!


----------



## Swooprider24 (10. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute,

mal ne kurze Frage...

Die Aufnahme für die hintere Steckachse (Gewindebuchse) ist bei mir ausgeleiert... weiß jemand wie das Ersatzteil heißt? Hab es im shop leider nicht gefunden 

Edit: Gerade mal gegooglt... Das Teil heißt scheinbar "Achsinsert"

@BODOPROBST Kannst du mir vllt. weiter helfen?


----------



## ders (10. Juni 2016)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mal ne kurze Frage...
> 
> ...


http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-gewindeinsert-539

und dann die Version für Radon. Ich hatte dies bei Amazon bestellt, was vor ein paar Wochen als Prime verfügbar und somit ohne Versandkosten.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swooprider24 (10. Juni 2016)

ders schrieb:


> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-gewindeinsert-539
> 
> und dann die Version für Radon. Ich hatte dies bei Amazon bestellt, was vor ein paar Wochen als Prime verfügbar und somit ohne Versandkosten.
> 
> lg


Du rettest meinen Urlaub


----------



## crxtuner (13. Juni 2016)

Hi,
welches Werkzeug benötige ich denn für die Hinteren Lager? Wollte sie erstmal neu fetten, und später dann wechseln. Ist ein 2015 swoop 210
und wurde aber erst dieses Jahr gekauft, deswegen wollte ich sie noch nicht wechseln.

Vielen Dank

Ps: was ist aus den Gabelanschlägen geworden, bräuchte dringend eine Lösung, da an meiner fox 40 die Linke Seite schon 2x defekt ist, durch die Schaltzugführung.


----------



## ders (13. Juni 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Hi,
> welches Werkzeug benötige ich denn für die Hinteren Lager? Wollte sie erstmal neu fetten, und später dann wechseln. Ist ein 2015 swoop 210
> und wurde aber erst dieses Jahr gekauft, deswegen wollte ich sie noch nicht wechseln.
> 
> ...


Hey,

ich habe die hinteren Lager mit einem Kunststoffhammer und einem Schraubendreher rausgeschlagen, die neuen dann vorsichtig mit dem Kunststoffhammer wieder in den Rahmen geklöppelt. Was deine Bumper angeht, ich habe meinen Bumper an dem Tauchrohr tiefer gesetzt, so setzt er nicht auf der Kabelführung auf, sondern darunter.


----------



## Kero81 (13. Juni 2016)

Denkt dran, das man die Lager am besten nur auf der äußeren Lagerschale belastet beim einpressen. ;-)


----------



## ders (13. Juni 2016)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Denkt dran, das man die Lager am besten nur auf der äußeren Lagerschale belastet beim einpressen. ;-)


guter hinweis!


----------



## crxtuner (13. Juni 2016)

hi, vielen Dank schon einmal, ja mit nur auf der Außen seite belasten weiß ich, habe nur gelesen, dass es manche mit einer Gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben einpressen. 
Dann steht ja nichts mehr im Weg.
@ders 
PRoblem ist, der bumber ist so weich, dass es trotzdem and er Kabelführung anschlägt, leider vertuscht der Bumber auch ständig in der Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (13. Juni 2016)

@crxtuner, ich habe auch meine Bumper n bissl runter geschoben. Aber die verrutschen schon, da hast Du recht. Das Swoop 200 hat doch solche Kabelführungen in Form des Radon R, vll können wir die ja von Radon beziehen. Das wäre richtig Nice.

@BODOPROBST wie sieht das aus?! Ist da was machbar mit diesen Kabelführungen in R Form?! =)


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. Juni 2016)

Kero81 schrieb:


> @crxtuner, ich habe auch meine Bumper n bissl runter geschoben. Aber die verrutschen schon, da hast Du recht. Das Swoop 200 hat doch solche Kabelführungen in Form des Radon R, vll können wir die ja von Radon beziehen. Das wäre richtig Nice.
> 
> @BODOPROBST wie sieht das aus?! Ist da was machbar mit diesen Kabelführungen in R Form?! =)


Frag doch mal bei Andi an der ist in Bonn.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nukem49 (14. Juni 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> leider vertuscht der Bumber auch ständig in der Höhe.


Ich habe unter- und überhalb vom Bumper jeweils einen dünnen Streifen 3M-Folie geklebt. So bleiben die Bumper am Platz.


----------



## Sisulo (17. Juni 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ein solcher Schaden an einem Swoop 210 von 2014 nur optisch ist oder ob auch das Risiko eines gravierenden Schadens besteht (Riss)?


----------



## Thiel (17. Juni 2016)

Da fehlt doch nur Lack oder du musst ein besseres Foto machen.


----------



## Gyver (23. Juni 2016)

Kurze Frage noch mal zum DHX RC4 beim Swoop 210

Seid ihr euch sicher, dass es 240mm * 76mm ist? 
Finde die Info net.


----------



## Gyver (23. Juni 2016)

Jetzt hab ichs doch


----------



## Kero81 (23. Juni 2016)

241x76 ist korrekt.


----------



## Fijure (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute, 
kurze Frage!  Habe mir eben für mein 2015er Swoop 210 7.0 einen neuen Sattel geholt. Wollte ihn gerade montieren und jetzt sehe ich das an dem Swoop eine Ganz andere Befestigung dran ist, als am neuen Sattel. 
Muss ich jetzt noch eine neue Sattelstütze kaufen oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Habe das Rad letztes Jahr einmal bewegt, deswegen hatt ich das mit der anderen Befestigung nicht mehr auf dem Schirm.

Danke!


----------



## Thiel (2. Juli 2016)

Da gibt es keine Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Ich habe seit n paar Tagen "Spiel" an der Nabe beim Spank LRS vom Swoop 2015 am VR. Hat jemand schon mal das selbe Problem gehabt und die Lager getauscht, um zu schauen ob das Besserung bringt?

Nachtrag: gerade gesehen, dass dieses Problem wohl öfter bei den Spank Naben auftritt. Hmpf. Also neue Lager rein ...


----------



## Maxey (4. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,

eine Frage an euch. 

Was für eine Dämpferfeder habt ihr in euren Swoops drin. 

Möchte mir einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen, da ich mit meinem Cane Creek DBAir nicht zufrieden bin. 

Ich wiege Ca 85kg mit Klamotten, Helm usw. 

Wär coole um eure Infos


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich wiege gute 100kg und hab NOCH eine 450er drin (DHX RC4), die 550er is schon auf dem Weg zu mir. Die 450er war definitiv viel zu weich.

Geht aber iwie auch mit der 450er schon Sau gut!


----------



## ders (5. Juli 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> eine Frage an euch.
> 
> ...


http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
Hier kannst Du es selber ausrechnen. Mit einer 400er bist Du wirst du gut liegen. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, ich pers. finde die von Radon angegebene Federhärte zu hart.


----------



## Maxey (5. Juli 2016)

@ders wo kann man das sehen, welche federhärte angegeben ist?


----------



## ders (5. Juli 2016)

Maxey schrieb:


> @ders wo kann man das sehen, welche federhärte angegeben ist?


Sollte "Single Pivot" sein.


----------



## dek (5. Juli 2016)

Nicht 4 Bar?

Schwanke beim 200er Swoop zwischen 350 und 400er RS Feder.
Eigentlich müsste ich eine 370er fahren. Die 400er ist ein kleines bischen zu hart und die 350er ein kleines bischen zu weich...

Bei ca 78-80 je nach dem welche Protektoren ich an habe.


----------



## ders (5. Juli 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Nicht 4 Bar?


ich bin mir da immer nicht soo ganz sicher. Bestimmt hatte ich hier im Forum schon einmal was falsches behauptet


----------



## ders (5. Juli 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Nicht 4 Bar?
> 
> Schwanke beim 200er Swoop zwischen 350 und 400er RS Feder.
> Eigentlich müsste ich eine 370er fahren. Die 400er ist ein kleines bischen zu hart und die 350er ein kleines bischen zu weich...
> ...


schau mal hier: http://sa-springs.com/product/sa-spring/
Ist zwar nicht so günstig, aber dafür hat man eine "passende" Feder. SA bietet sie in 25er Schritten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (5. Juli 2016)

Ja klasse. Vielen dank.


----------



## Kero81 (6. Juli 2016)

Kann mir vielleicht hier jemand sagen welches Werkzeug ich benötige um den Dämpfer (DHX RC4) auszubauen? Möchte die Feder tauschen. Ich bin leider nicht zuhause um selbst nachzuschauen. Ich muß das Werkzeug von der Arbeit mitnehmen und würde heute gerne die neue Feder einbauen.


----------



## dek (6. Juli 2016)

Bein 200er brauchst du einen 5er Inbus für den Bolzen und einen 3er Inbus für die Schraube.


----------



## Kero81 (6. Juli 2016)

DEK schrieb:


> Bein 200er brauchst du einen 5er Inbus für den Bolzen und einen 3er Inbus für die Schraube.


Ist das beim 210 identisch?


----------



## ders (6. Juli 2016)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Ist das beim 210 identisch?


So wie ich mich erinnere ja.


----------



## Kero81 (6. Juli 2016)

Top ders, Dank dir! =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crxtuner (20. Juli 2016)

Hi, hat jemand die Geometriedaten vom 2015 swoop 210 9.0??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Juli 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Hi, hat jemand die Geometriedaten vom 2015 swoop 210 9.0??



Hi,

anbei die Geodaten aller Größen vom Swoop 210.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## crxtuner (20. Juli 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 
Vielen Dank

Das heißt, die 2016 Swoop sind deutlichg länger? 404mm Reach zu 419mm Reach in Größe s. 
Problem ich habe sehr kurze Arme(1,74m), mein 2015 Swoop passt eigentlich sehr gut, länger sollte es aber eigentlich nicht sein. Die 15mm sollte mann doch eigentlich schon merken?


----------



## Kero81 (25. Juli 2016)

Sagt mal, das 2015er Swoop 210 9.0, ist das lackiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## Willer82 (25. Juli 2016)

2014 ist leider Lack. Denke 2015 hat sich da nichts geändert.
Grüße


----------



## Kero81 (25. Juli 2016)

Geil, dann werd ich es mal mit Autopolitur bearbeiten!


----------



## ders (26. Juli 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> anbei die Geodaten aller Größen vom Swoop 210.
> 
> ...


Sach mal Andi, was hat das Swoop eigentlich für einen Hinterbau? Ich bin mir jedes Mal wieder unsicher.
Meine Frage zielt auf http://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator
Also 4 Bar, etc...?

lg, Danke und einen sonnigen Feierabend
ders


----------



## Gyver (31. Juli 2016)

Kurze Frage, vielleicht hat ja jemand das selbe Problem. Ich habe n Swoop 210 9.0 aus 2015. 
Habe öfter das Problem, dass sich beim Fahren Dreck zwischen der unteren Lagerschale und dem Gabelschaft sammelt, so dass es anfägnt zu knarren oder sogar zu knirschen. Hatte sogar schon n kleinen Stein dazwischen, der dann munter auf dem Gabelschaft rumgemahlen hat ...
Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit ne Lagerschalge einzupressen, die ne Dichtung hat? Und wenn ja, welche empfiehlt sich da? So nervt es jedenfalls tierisch ab.


----------



## Kero81 (31. Juli 2016)

Könntest Dir evtl nen Ring aus Schaumstoff da iwie dran basteln. Dann könnte der Dreck nicht mehr dazwischen.


----------



## Gyver (31. Juli 2016)

Nee, bin doch nicht Mac Gyver. Ne vernüftige Lagerschale ist ne Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (1. August 2016)

DAchte das gestern Sonntag war und Du aber fahren wolltest wäre das ne passabele Lösung. ;-)


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, vielleicht hat ja jemand das selbe Problem. Ich habe n Swoop 210 9.0 aus 2015.
> Habe öfter das Problem, dass sich beim Fahren Dreck zwischen der unteren Lagerschale und dem Gabelschaft sammelt, so dass es anfägnt zu knarren oder sogar zu knirschen. Hatte sogar schon n kleinen Stein dazwischen, der dann munter auf dem Gabelschaft rumgemahlen hat ...
> Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit ne Lagerschalge einzupressen, die ne Dichtung hat? Und wenn ja, welche empfiehlt sich da? So nervt es jedenfalls tierisch ab.


Wir Verwenden am Swoop ein Acros Lager also M. i. G. bei solche Problemen kannst du dich gern an Acros wenden. Unabh. davon haben die
C. C. pro Lager da den besten Unterring .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## crxtuner (10. August 2016)

Ist jemand mal den Cane creek Double barrel coil im 210 swoop gefahren, wie ist er im Vergleich zum dhx rc4 kashima?? Wollte evtl wechseln und wollte erst fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen hat, bzw ob der dhx rc4 evtl besser zum Hinterbau des Swoops passt. 
Bei einem 2015 swoop 9.0 ist das grün auf dem raw laser ebschichtet? oder lackiert?? Wollte den rahmen gern pulvern lassen.


----------



## crxtuner (16. August 2016)

Mit was ist beim swoop 9.0 2015 das grün und der radon schriftzg? Gepulvert oder laser? Würde gerne das grün entfernen und den Rahmen pulvern lassen.


----------



## ders (16. August 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Mit was ist beim swoop 9.0 2015 das grün und der radon schriftzg? Gepulvert oder laser? Würde gerne das grün entfernen und den Rahmen pulvern lassen.


"gemalt" 
Bei einem Kumpel und bei mir konnten wir es einfach mit Aceton abwischen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. August 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Mit was ist beim swoop 9.0 2015 das grün und der radon schriftzg? Gepulvert oder laser? Würde gerne das grün entfernen und den Rahmen pulvern lassen.



Hi,

die Decals sind im Wasser-Transfer-Verfahren aufgebracht, hier wird eine hauchdünne Folie im Wasserbad aufgetragen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## crxtuner (16. August 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Decals sind im Wasser-Transfer-Verfahren aufgebracht, hier wird eine hauchdünne Folie im Wasserbad aufgetragen.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Hi, danke. Wasser-transfer ist gut kann mann gut entfernen. Empfiehlt eses sich trotzdem sandstrahlen vorm pulvern oder reicht es das grün zu entfernen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. August 2016)

crxtuner schrieb:


> Hi, danke. Wasser-transfer ist gut kann mann gut entfernen. Empfiehlt eses sich trotzdem sandstrahlen vorm pulvern oder reicht es das grün zu entfernen?


Beim Sandstrahlen von einen Alu Rahmen ist es wichtig das richtige Strahl Material zu verwenden. Am Besten  mit Kirschkernen oder
ähnlichen Strahlen. Von der Garantie aber alles Schwierig da dabei leicht Fehler auftreten können und Radon genau wie andere Hersteller 
dafür nicht Eintreten.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Marci95 (6. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


also erstmal muss ich sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike an sich, fährt sich echt klasse.
Das Problem mit meinem von Werk aus verzogenen Hinterbau wurde auch schnell bearbeitet.

Mittlerweile habe ich jedoch ein sehr nerviges Problem:
Ich kann quasi nach jedem Parkbesuch meine Gabel und meinen Dämpfer ausbauen und alles reinigen.
Nach zwei bis drei Abfahrten knackt die Kiste abartig.
Habe schon so ziemlich alles versucht, von keinem Fett bis viel Fett, mit den Drehmomenten ein bisschen gespielt...
Egal was ich mache das Knacken kommt immer wieder, das Hauptproblem ist die Dämpferaufnahme, am Steuerrohr ist es nicht ganz so schlimm.
Hat jemand die genauen Drehmomentangaben für die Dämpferaufnahme und den Steuersatz, habe in der Anleitung nichts gefunden?
Und allgemein, hat jemand dieselben Probleme?
Den Beitrag oben mit den Lagern von Acros habe ich schon gelesen, aber das kann doch nicht sein, wenn ich alles sauber mache ist ja alles wieder gut.
Das Problem hat auch erst nach einem halben Jahr angefangen, ohne irgendwelche Vorfälle.


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (6. September 2016)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> also erstmal muss ich sagen ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike an sich, fährt sich echt klasse.
> ...


Ich hatte mit dem Steuersatz von Acros auch viel ärger. Habe dann den von Hope genommen und seitdem ist Ruhe.

lg


----------



## Marci95 (6. September 2016)

Danke für deine rasche Antwort!
Deine Dämpferaufnahme macht keine Mucken?

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ders (6. September 2016)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Danke für deine rasche Antwort!
> Deine Dämpferaufnahme macht keine Mucken?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel


die Dämpferaufnahme nicht. 
Ich und Freunde hatten "hinten" immer ein Knacken, das war bei uns aber das Hauptlager, was sich auf der Antriebsseite gelöst hatte. 

lg


----------



## Marci95 (7. September 2016)

Ne das Hauptlager hatte sich ganz am Anfang auch mal gelöst, aber das knacken kommt bei mir sicher aus der Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## dek (7. September 2016)

Haben die Dämpfer Buchsen Spiel?


----------



## Marci95 (8. September 2016)

Sobald sie mit 8nm angezogen sind nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (8. September 2016)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Sobald sie mit 8nm angezogen sind nicht.


vielleicht knackt der Dämpfer selbst?


----------



## Marci95 (8. September 2016)

Ne der läuft gut :S

Hatte oben ja erwähnt, dass wenn ich alles sauber mache, für ein paar Abfahrten Ruhe ist.
Also irgendwie kommt da Dreck rein, vl. tausche ich mal die Buchsen, obwohl absolut kein Spiel drin ist.
Die Drehmomente für Steuersatz und Dämpferaufnahme wären noch interessant, hast du dazu Angaben?


----------



## ders (8. September 2016)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Ne der läuft gut :S
> 
> Hatte oben ja erwähnt, dass wenn ich alles sauber mache, für ein paar Abfahrten Ruhe ist.
> Also irgendwie kommt da Dreck rein, vl. tausche ich mal die Buchsen, obwohl absolut kein Spiel drin ist.
> Die Drehmomente für Steuersatz und Dämpferaufnahme wären noch interessant, hast du dazu Angaben?


schau mal hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-lif.../das-richtige-drehmoment-fuer-lagerschrauben/
Das Drehmoment ist 8nm bei den kleineren und 12nm bei den größeren Lagern.

lg


----------



## Soldi (2. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
bei meinem 2015er Radon Swoop 210 9.0 habe ich ein "metallisches Schlagen" beim schnellen Ausfedern (z.B. bei welligem Untergrund(. Kann ich das Geräusch irgendwie vermeiden, wenn ja, wie?
Gruß Soldi


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Oktober 2016)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bei meinem 2015er Radon Swoop 210 9.0 habe ich ein "metallisches Schlagen" beim schnellen Ausfedern (z.B. bei welligem Untergrund(. Kann ich das Geräusch irgendwie vermeiden, wenn ja, wie?
> Gruß Soldi


Würde erstmal das Schaltwerk prüfen ob es gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Soldi (3. Oktober 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Würde erstmal das Schaltwerk prüfen ob es gegen die Kettenstrebe schlägt .  Gruß Bodo


Vielen Dank!


----------



## JansonJanson (11. Oktober 2016)

Soldi schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> bei meinem 2015er Radon Swoop 210 9.0 habe ich ein "metallisches Schlagen" beim schnellen Ausfedern (z.B. bei welligem Untergrund(. Kann ich das Geräusch irgendwie vermeiden, wenn ja, wie?
> Gruß Soldi



Ich fang mal an: 

- Kettenschlagen wie Bodo gesagt hat, findest du rel. schnell an Lackabplatzer am Rahmen
- Schaltwerk locker?
- Schaltwerksdämpfer aktiviert - soweit vorhanden
- alle Lager kontrollieren, gerade die auf der Antriebsseite! 
- Hat der Dämpfer spiel, hierzu einfach das Rad am Sattel ganz vorsichtig anheben, wirklich minimal, um zu sehen ob da irgendwo Spiel ist.
- Schwieriger zu finden, falls die Druckstufe irgendwo intern locker / kaputt ist (vom Dämpfer) 
- passt an der Hinterrad Nabe alles?

so - bissl was zum suchen hast jetzt wohl


----------



## Soldi (11. Oktober 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an:
> 
> - Kettenschlagen wie Bodo gesagt hat, findest du rel. schnell an Lackabplatzer am Rahmen
> - Schaltwerk locker?
> ...


Danke für die vielen Tipps.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das Schaltwerk ist (war) da ich den geringen Abstand im Neuzustand entdeckt hatte habe ich den Kettenstrebenschutz dazwischen geschoben. Nach dem Tipp von Bodo hatte ich entdeckt, dass sich der kettenstrebenschutz verschoben hatte. Finale Aussage kann ich nach einer Probefahrt (eventuell erst nächstes Jahr) machen.


----------



## JansonJanson (12. Oktober 2016)

Soldi schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Tipps.
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das Schaltwerk ist (war) da ich den geringen Abstand im Neuzustand entdeckt hatte habe ich den Kettenstrebenschutz dazwischen geschoben. Nach dem Tipp von Bodo hatte ich entdeckt, dass sich der kettenstrebenschutz verschoben hatte. Finale Aussage kann ich nach einer Probefahrt (eventuell erst nächstes Jahr) machen.



Ok - bei mir fliegen die Kettenstrebenschützer von Haus aus immer sofort runter. Habe das Scotch Mastic Tape - 2228 - ist ne Art Kautschukband. Das in 2 Lagen auf die Kettenstrebe und Ruhe im Gebälg


----------



## Soldi (12. Oktober 2016)

JansonJanson schrieb:


> Ok - bei mir fliegen die Kettenstrebenschützer von Haus aus immer sofort runter. Habe das Scotch Mastic Tape - 2228 - ist ne Art Kautschukband. Das in 2 Lagen auf die Kettenstrebe und Ruhe im Gebälg


Bei mir ist ein extragroßer aus Neopren verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JansonJanson (12. Oktober 2016)

Soldi schrieb:


> Bei mir ist ein extragroßer aus Neopren verbaut.



Das Dämpft nicht wirklich gut. 
Wenn du den der Optik wegen behalten willst, mach unter den Neoprenschützer SlapperTape, Mastic Tape, oder sonst ein Kautschuk Band. Dämpft ganz anders als Neopren. Wennst nen Elektriker als Bekannten hast, vielleicht hat der ja selbstverschweißendes Klebeband über ... ist auch Top.


----------



## CBRler (16. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Leute, ich fahre nun seit einiger Zeit ein 210er swoop aus 2014. Nun muss ich leider im Hinterbau zwei Lager erneuern. Kann mir einer die Artikelnummer bei H&S sagen. Bekomme leider seit längerer zeit keine Antwort.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Oktober 2016)

Nehme an die Lager von Sitzstrebe zum Hebel das sind 688 2RS .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Oktober 2016)

CBRler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich fahre nun seit einiger Zeit ein 210er swoop aus 2014. Nun muss ich leider im Hinterbau zwei Lager erneuern. Kann mir einer die Artikelnummer bei H&S sagen. Bekomme leider seit längerer zeit keine Antwort.



Hi,

Du benötigst (wie Bodo schon geschrieben hat) wahrscheinlich die "kleinen" 688 2RS für den Hinterbau. Folgende Lager sind an deinem Swoop 210 verbaut:

4x *61902 2RS* und 6x *688 2RS
*
Die Lager gibt es in unterschiedlichsten Qualitätsstufen von diversesten Herstellern.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Swooprider24 (11. Januar 2017)

Könnte mir jemand kurz die Maße für das Dämpferbuchsenset für das swoop210 von 2015 geben? 
Danke schonmal


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2017)

Swooprider24 schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand kurz die Maße für das Dämpferbuchsenset für das swoop210 von 2015 geben?
> Danke schonmal


2x 22,2x8mm


----------



## Swooprider24 (12. Januar 2017)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 2x 22,2x8mm


besten Dank


----------



## Gyver (24. Juni 2017)

Moin 
Kann mir hier jemand sagen wie der Radstand des Swoop 210 in L ist.
Ne komplette GeometrieTabelle für den L Rahmen wäre dufte. Finde im Netz nix.
LG


----------



## Thiel (24. Juni 2017)

Gibt es doch auf der Seite vom Radon Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (24. Juni 2017)




----------



## dek (26. Juni 2017)

Aber nicht mehr für das210er.


----------



## Kero81 (27. Juni 2017)

das is doch für das 210?!?


----------



## sgclimber (27. Juni 2017)

Ich glaub DEK bezieht sich auf den Post von Thiel...


----------



## dek (27. Juni 2017)

Jau.  Aber egal. Gut das jemand was gefunden hat.


----------



## Kero81 (28. Juni 2017)

achsooo... ich dachte das bild sei von der radon page. muss ich dann direkt mal speichern, sonst such ich mir iwann auch nen wolf. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (28. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ne Archiv-Seite, ev. auch für andere Radon Modelle interessant...
https://web.archive.org/web/2014041.../xist4c/web/Swoop-210-9-0_id_26144_.htm#geo20


----------



## KurzerProzess (6. Juli 2017)

Servus Leute.

Gibt es mittlerweile Bilder vom 2017 Swoop 200 8.0 ? 
Gibt es unterschiede zwischen den Modelle und den anderen Modellen ?. Hab mal gelesen das das 8.0 nur 190mm Federweg haben soll.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dek (6. Juli 2017)

Ich denke es wird wieder so aussehen wie das Team.
Da am Rahmen nix verändert wurde gehe ich von 200mm aus.

Lustig ist nur das es jetzt schon Sale hat obwohl man es noch nicht bestellen kann...


----------



## Willer82 (22. August 2017)

hi leute, hat jemand zufällig die einbaumaße der naben fürs swoop 210 zur hand? Hab meine Laufräder am wochenende in spicak zerstört  
danke und grüße
kris


----------



## dek (22. August 2017)

Glaube 110 und 150mm. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Willer82 (22. August 2017)

also vorne müsste es 20x110 sein. Hinten bin ich mir leider nicht sicher, da ist ja ne x12 achse drin. Das müsste dann ja 12x142 sein, allerdings messe ich am hinterbau einen abstand von 157mm...kann das sein? Finde auch so gut wie keinen LRS mit 12x157 :-\


----------



## ders (23. August 2017)

Vereinfacht gesagt: Boxxer und Fox40 vorne je 20x110mm und der Rahmen hinten 12x157mm.

Spank hatte eine 157mm Nabe im Angebot und bei Hope kann man unterschiedliche "Adapter" links und rechts auf die Nabe drücken. Meines Wissens nach muss es aber die 150mm Nabe sein. Nur die kann man verbreitern.


----------



## Willer82 (23. August 2017)

ders schrieb:


> Vereinfacht gesagt: Boxxer und Fox40 vorne je 20x110mm und der Rahmen hinten 12x157mm.
> 
> Spank hatte eine 157mm Nabe im Angebot und bei Hope kann man unterschiedliche "Adapter" links und rechts auf die Nabe drücken. Meines Wissens nach muss es aber die 150mm Nabe sein. Nur die kann man verbreitern.



Super, vielen Dank! Das hilft  Hatte mich schon geärgert das es den Hope LRS den ich mir rausgesucht hatte nur in 12x150 gibt. Aber mit Spacern scheint das ja zu passen.


----------



## ders (23. August 2017)

also man kann nur die 150mm Nabe auf 157mm erweitern. 
Das funktioniert hiermit: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Hope/Umruestkit-fuer-Pro-2-Pro-2-EVO-Naben-p57634/ und dann mit Typ 18. Musst du aber noch einmal checken, ich habe es gerade in der U-Bahn nachgeschaut


----------



## Willer82 (23. August 2017)

Super, danke Dir vielmals!

Habe vor mir dann dieses Laufrad zu kaufen:

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...mid[222]=1;pgc[5240]=5243;pgc[10196][10203]=1

Sollte ja dann mit dem von Dir erwähntem Adapter passen.

Danke und Grüße
Kris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (23. August 2017)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Super, danke Dir vielmals!
> 
> Habe vor mir dann dieses Laufrad zu kaufen:
> 
> ...


sollte passen. Ist auch ein guter Preis wie ich finde!


----------



## Marci95 (30. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gern den Vivid Air in meinem Swoop 210 7.0 aus dem Jahr 2015 gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer ersetzen.
Bin für jeden Input dankbar, haut einfach mal raus welche  Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt.
Vor allem interessiert mich welcher Tune zum Rahmen passt, es gibt ja genug Modelle wo ein Stahldämpfer verbaut ist, vielleicht könnt ihr mir den nennen?
Außerdem wäre nen Tipp zur Federhärte für 85-90 Kilo (Fahrer mit kompletter Ausrüstung) ganz hilfreich.

Danke und Gruß
Marcel


----------



## ders (30. August 2017)

ich hatte bei dem Gewicht einen Marzocchi Moto c2r und eine 425er Feder. Hatte ca 30% SAG und es passte einfach sehr gut.

hier kannst du einen Startwert ausrechnen:

https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator


----------



## Willer82 (30. August 2017)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gern den Vivid Air in meinem Swoop 210 7.0 aus dem Jahr 2015 gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer ersetzen.
> Bin für jeden Input dankbar, haut einfach mal raus welche  Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt.
> ...



Für den Vivid würde ich sagen ne 400er Feder. Tune sollte ML oder MM gehen. Je nach Fahrweise....siehe hierzu auch die Beiträge auf Seite 1 und 2.


----------



## dek (30. August 2017)

Ja aber nicht bei seinem Gewicht.
Da würde ich eher zu einer 450er aufwärts raten.


----------



## ders (30. August 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht bei seinem Gewicht.
> Da würde ich eher zu einer 450er aufwärts raten.


wieso? 
ich hatte mit einer 425er bei ca 88-90kg 30% SAG


----------



## Willer82 (30. August 2017)

DEK schrieb:


> Ja aber nicht bei seinem Gewicht.
> Da würde ich eher zu einer 450er aufwärts raten.



ich bin mit 78kg ne 350er gefahren. Denke 400er wird passen, wenn nicht dann halt doch ne 450er. Is halt bei Stahl so...muss man testen. Deshalb bin ich ja mit einem Vivid Air so Happy


----------



## Marci95 (8. September 2017)

Sry war ne weile nicht mehr online 
Danke für den Input, ich werd es dann mal mit einer 450er Feder versuchen, da ich lieber etwas straffer fahre.
Der Vivid Air hat meinen Rahmen geschrottet, hatte zum Glück noch zwei Wochen Garantie, deshalb muss jetzt nen Stahldämpfer her...


----------



## bikehasi (20. Dezember 2017)

Marci95 schrieb:


> Habe die Reklamationsabteilung kontaktiert, hier noch mal Bilder ohne Schrauben, ist nicht normal oder?Anhang anzeigen 404045 Anhang anzeigen 404046


Hi, ich habe bei meinem Swoop 175 das gleiche Problem, wie ist das Thema denn ausgegangen damals?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (20. Dezember 2017)

bikehasi schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe bei meinem Swoop 175 das gleiche Problem, wie ist das Thema denn ausgegangen damals?




Hatte ich bei meinem 200er auch. Kann man im 200er Thread nachlesen.
Ist laut Radon " normal". Das dadurch die Lager andauernd kaputt gehen und der Rahmen auf Spannung steht haben sie freundlich ignoriert.

Daher: Nie wieder Radon!!!


----------



## bikehasi (20. Dezember 2017)

danke für die schnelle Antwort, na dann schau ich mal wie das bei mir weitergeht. Werde mal alle Lager überprüfen, ob die schief sind etc....hatte auch schon überlegt eine Unterlegscheibe dazwischen zu machen, um Spannung zu reduzieren. Bei mir ist der Versatz nicht ganz so groß wie auf deinen Bilder, dann ist aber die Lagerschraube zu kurz....mal schauen was ich daraus mache


----------



## dek (20. Dezember 2017)

bikehasi schrieb:


> danke für die schnelle Antwort, na dann schau ich mal wie das bei mir weitergeht. Werde mal alle Lager überprüfen, ob die schief sind etc....hatte auch schon überlegt eine Unterlegscheibe dazwischen zu machen, um Spannung zu reduzieren. Bei mir ist der Versatz nicht ganz so groß wie auf deinen Bilder, dann ist aber die Lagerschraube zu kurz....mal schauen was ich daraus mache




Da kannst du nix machen. Neuen Rahmen gibt es auch nicht...
Bei mir waren noch viele andere Mängel vorhanden. Z.B. war in den Lagerbuchsen des Dämpfers so viel Locktide das diese blockiert waren und somit der Dämfer die ganze Zeit auf Biegung belastet wurde. Dämpfer hab ich damals neu bekommen aber die untere Dämpferbefestigung im Rahmen war dadurch ausgeschlagen . Auch dafür gab es keinen neuen Rahmen.

Der Hohn war das sie mir einen " vergünstigten" Ersatzrahmen angeboten haben.

Wer die Bikes kauft ist selber Schuld...ich habe daraus gelernt wenn auch mit Lehrgeld.

Zumindest sind die Komponenten jetzt wieder in einem N verbaut...


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand eine Explosionszeichnung vom Swoop 210 Rahmen oder eine andere Darstellung wo man sehen kann, aus welchen Teilen der Rahmen zusammen gesetzt ist? Die Radonseite gibt da leider nicht viel her.


----------



## marc53844 (11. März 2018)

HI,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Federtabelle für das Swoop 210 aus 2016 mit FOX DHX RC4 finden kann?

Fahrfertig habe ich rund 105kg und würde gerne wissen welche Federstärke ich da nehmen sollte. 

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. März 2018)

marc53844 schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine Federtabelle für das Swoop 210 aus 2016 mit FOX DHX RC4 finden kann?
> 
> ...



Hi,

guckst du hier:

Bei FOX haben wir den Spring Kalkulator mit folgenden Link zur Verfügung:

http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/08/WCeng/Content/mtbspringratecalculator.html

oder dieser wird gerne genommen:

https://www.tftuned.com/spring-calculator

Gruß Uli.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (26. März 2018)

Hi, welche Kettenführung ist am Swoop 210 verbaut?
Ich war heute im Megasore in Bonn und dort schauten mich die Teilehändler auch etwas fragend an. Ich wollte Ersatzteile bestellen.

Welche Führung (günstig) könnt ihr als Alternative emfehlen?


 

Vielen Dank!
Gruß Marc


----------



## Kero81 (26. März 2018)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi, welche Kettenführung ist am Swoop 210 verbaut?
> Ich war heute im Megasore in Bonn und dort schauten mich die Teilehändler auch etwas fragend an. Ich wollte Ersatzteile bestellen.
> 
> Welche Führung (günstig) könnt ihr als Alternative emfehlen?
> ...


Wie in der Beschreibung beschrieben: 
*E13 e*thirteen LG1+*


----------



## marc53844 (26. März 2018)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Wie in der Beschreibung beschrieben:
> *E13 e*thirteen LG1+*



Es gibt da inzwischen scheinbar 2 Versionen.
Bei der neuen ist der Halter nicht mehr fest am Unterteil. 
Also genau das was bei mir kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Kero81 (26. März 2018)

Ja, man bekommt den unteren Bashguard einzeln.


----------



## marc53844 (27. März 2018)

*Es handelt sich um **ISCG 05, oder?*

*Gruß Marc*


----------



## marc53844 (12. April 2018)

niemand?


----------



## biker-88 (15. April 2018)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi, welche Kettenführung ist am Swoop 210 verbaut?
> Ich war heute im Megasore in Bonn und dort schauten mich die Teilehändler auch etwas fragend an. Ich wollte Ersatzteile bestellen.
> 
> Welche Führung (günstig) könnt ihr als Alternative emfehlen?
> ...



Ich hab meine abgebaut am swoop, könnt dir eine leicht gebrauchte anbieten. Bei interesse pn


----------



## crxtuner (24. April 2018)

Welche Federhärte fahrt ihr im dhx rc4(swoop 210 2015)


----------



## Kero81 (29. April 2019)

Kero81 schrieb:


> 241x76 ist korrekt.



Boah, wenn man mega vergesslich ist, aber das Forum einen rettet. :-D Die 550er ist immer noch zu weich für mich, ich teste mal ne 650er Feder! =)


----------



## Ng92 (15. April 2020)

Moin Leute, habe ne frage bezüglich der horst-link Lager M meinem swoop 210 9.0 bj 15
Auf der Seite der Kassette gingen die Lager mit einem leichten klopfen raus, auf der anderen Seite hingegen sitzen die Lager fest. Jemand einen Tipp wie man die Lager gut raus kriegt? Braucht man einen innenabzieher dafür? Wenn ja wieso fallen die Lager dann auf der einen Seite ohne Probleme raus? ?
Zudem haben die gelösten Lager minimal Spiel im Rahmen, ist das normal? 

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waver (15. April 2020)

Hier solltest Du fündig werden:


----------



## Ng92 (15. April 2020)

*Video hab ich schon gesehen, aber er wechselt die Lager dort nicht.. *


----------



## Waver (15. April 2020)

Mal ein Ölspray und Gummihammer probiert ? Vielleicht klemmen die nur etwas.
Einen speziellen Innenabzieher halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Sonst frag doch einfach bei Radon / Bikediscount in der Technikhotline nach.
Die wissen das sicherlich.


----------

